# TTC #1, Looking for iui Buddies for February!



## mrsbertrand

Hello! As my hubby and I have been trying for 3 years and have undiagnosed infertility, we are starting a 3 cycle IUI in January, with IVF set for April 2017. I am looking for some buddies :hugs:


----------



## sarah2211

We are looking at IUI for January or February. My husband is in the military and may be deployed any day. We are freezing some sperm to do IUI on the 19th December. If my husband doesn't get deployed then we will look at IUI in a few months. Good luck to you.


----------



## mrsbertrand

Good Luck to you also Sarah!


----------



## Ragnhild

Hi mrsbertrand and sarah... i had my first iui 2 days ago. good luck to everyone!


----------



## Swimming

This is my first post ever actually, but I am also supposed to get an IUI for now/January! Also my first cycle on femara.... but it looks like I am taking a couple days longer to get a positive OPK this cycle ¯\_(&#12484;)_/¯ . 

If it's not too late I'd love to be your buddy :) I hope this month works and you can avoid that IVF! 

We have unexplained, except my husband has a morphology issue and our RE doesn't think its responsible because his count is high to compensate. 

Anyways, I have an ultrasound scheduled Sunday to look for fibroids/polyps, if I don't ovulate by then they will see whats happening (I ovulate on my own though). I am hoping to convince them to trigger if I have not a positive OPK by then. 

This post is kind of rambling, but I guess I'm just excited to finally be posting instead of just googling! haha


----------



## Ragnhild

Swimming said:


> This is my first post ever actually, but I am also supposed to get an IUI for now/January! Also my first cycle on femara.... but it looks like I am taking a couple days longer to get a positive OPK this cycle ¯\_(&#12484;)_/¯ .
> 
> If it's not too late I'd love to be your buddy :) I hope this month works and you can avoid that IVF!
> 
> We have unexplained, except my husband has a morphology issue and our RE doesn't think its responsible because his count is high to compensate.
> 
> Anyways, I have an ultrasound scheduled Sunday to look for fibroids/polyps, if I don't ovulate by then they will see whats happening (I ovulate on my own though). I am hoping to convince them to trigger if I have not a positive OPK by then.
> 
> This post is kind of rambling, but I guess I'm just excited to finally be posting instead of just googling! haha

Welcome swimming! Glad you finally have something to post about :). How long have you been ttc? And will this be your first iui?/Gl with the ultrasound and hope you get that positive soon. Keep us posted...


----------



## mrsbertrand

Hello all! Thank you for following this post, sorry I haven't been on in a while. Good luck to you reginald, I'm praying for your sticky bean! 

Swimming, sounds like you're in the same boat i am! I would love to be buddies! Took my first OPK this morning, and am scheduled for ultrasound/bloodwork for tuesday if nothing by then. I really hope you get a positive soon, good luck on your ultrasound today! 

In regards to the OPK, it says to test after 11am (first urine not the greatest blah blah) but We have a 45 minute drive just to get to the clinic and the process of washing and inseminating can take two hours which means we're gonna be gone for about 4 and that leaves no notice for my day job so I need to be testing at like 6 am! Do you think I will get the same results as if testing later?

CONGRATULATIONS Sarah! I am so excited for you!


----------



## Ragnhild

mrsbertrand said:


> Hello all! Thank you for following this post, sorry I haven't been on in a while. Good luck to you reginald, I'm praying for your sticky bean!
> 
> Swimming, sounds like you're in the same boat i am! I would love to be buddies! Took my first OPK this morning, and am scheduled for ultrasound/bloodwork for tuesday if nothing by then. I really hope you get a positive soon, good luck on your ultrasound today!
> 
> In regards to the OPK, it says to test after 11am (first urine not the greatest blah blah) but We have a 45 minute drive just to get to the clinic and the process of washing and inseminating can take two hours which means we're gonna be gone for about 4 and that leaves no notice for my day job so I need to be testing at like 6 am! Do you think I will get the same results as if testing later?
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS Sarah! I am so excited for you!

Hi mrsbertrand.... i asked the clinic what kind of washing they will do because one of the methods takes only 45 mins so i think it might help if you confirmed details with your clinic before going. 
also, i had to travel by train for the iui so i took the clearblue digital opks, since they can be tested with fmu. not sure if you know how they work, but you can test for a longer window, and once i knew my time was approaching, i took the test morning and late afternoon to make sure i can plan. it turned positive one afternoon and the clinic said the best time is next day afternoon or evening (unless you are getting 2 iuis in one cycle, 36 hours is what many clinics aim for). then i could plan to travel early the next morning, dh went to the clinic before me so they could wash and be ready when i arrived. idk about the outcome yet so this doesnt have to be the best way to do it, but hopefully it helps you plan better. you are only 40 mins away so actually once you know when to go dh can go before and deposit and you can leave your job for a shorted time if you cant get time off. 
i was really worried about the actual planning etc rather than the procedire itself, but it all went smoothly as im sure it will for you. fx and lots of :dust: to you.... keep us updated and hope this is your lucky month :)


----------



## mrsbertrand

Thank you Reg! All very good suggestions, hard to accomplish with only one vehicle though. Took my OPK first thing this morning, Seems positive for a surge. Will hear this afternoon about blood work and whether or not i need to take ovidrel. went for blood work and ultrasound, Two follicles over 2, with possibility of multiples. IUI scheduled for tomorrow!


----------



## Ragnhild

mrsbertrand said:


> Thank you Reg! All very good suggestions, hard to accomplish with only one vehicle though. Took my OPK first thing this morning, Seems positive for a surge. Will hear this afternoon about blood work and whether or not i need to take ovidrel. went for blood work and ultrasound, Two follicles over 2, with possibility of multiples. IUI scheduled for tomorrow!

Wow so exciting!! Fx for you :)


----------



## Swimming

Thank you for the welcome! We have been trying for just over a year. This is my first iui and first time with a RE. I got a positive Friday night, went in for the iui Saturday morning (I'm worried this was too soon, but trying not to freak out). The Nurse said my cervix was wide open and super easy- hopefully it means I was right on time?:shrug: I will say this is the first month when I tested with OPK the test line was DARKER than the control line.

How is it going Ragnhild?? Joining you in the TWW at 3dpiui. 

mrsbertrand GOOD LUCK!!! :) Those OPKs drove me crazy, I tested 3 x per day with internet cheapies because I don't want to waste them. I should use clearblue though.... I can't wait to hear how your iui went! It excites me you have a possibility of multiples. Are you on injections? 

The TWW is extra long this time around - we moved to a different state several months ago and I still have not found something to occupy my time while looking for a job and/or waiting to be pregnant. 

I hope we all get good news :baby:


----------



## Ragnhild

Swimming said:


> Thank you for the welcome! We have been trying for just over a year. This is my first iui and first time with a RE. I got a positive Friday night, went in for the iui Saturday morning (I'm worried this was too soon, but trying not to freak out). The Nurse said my cervix was wide open and super easy- hopefully it means I was right on time?:shrug: I will say this is the first month when I tested with OPK the test line was DARKER than the control line.
> 
> How is it going Ragnhild?? Joining you in the TWW at 3dpiui.
> 
> mrsbertrand GOOD LUCK!!! :) Those OPKs drove me crazy, I tested 3 x per day with internet cheapies because I don't want to waste them. I should use clearblue though.... I can't wait to hear how your iui went! It excites me you have a possibility of multiples. Are you on injections?
> 
> The TWW is extra long this time around - we moved to a different state several months ago and I still have not found something to occupy my time while looking for a job and/or waiting to be pregnant.
> 
> I hope we all get good news :baby:

Hi swimming... the TWW is torture even with a job!! i cant help but symptom spot and then go online looking for distractions.. all of which amount to non productive work days of course lol! 
I didn't have the option of having 2 iuis in one cycle as i live far away from the clinic, but if they didn't give you that option then they must have timed it properly so don't think you should worry. And it also depends on the SA... did you use donor/oh, and do you know the motility? 
Fx for good news for everyone too!


----------



## Swimming

Ragnhild said:


> Swimming said:
> 
> 
> Thank you for the welcome! We have been trying for just over a year. This is my first iui and first time with a RE. I got a positive Friday night, went in for the iui Saturday morning (I'm worried this was too soon, but trying not to freak out). The Nurse said my cervix was wide open and super easy- hopefully it means I was right on time?:shrug: I will say this is the first month when I tested with OPK the test line was DARKER than the control line.
> 
> How is it going Ragnhild?? Joining you in the TWW at 3dpiui.
> 
> mrsbertrand GOOD LUCK!!! :) Those OPKs drove me crazy, I tested 3 x per day with internet cheapies because I don't want to waste them. I should use clearblue though.... I can't wait to hear how your iui went! It excites me you have a possibility of multiples. Are you on injections?
> 
> The TWW is extra long this time around - we moved to a different state several months ago and I still have not found something to occupy my time while looking for a job and/or waiting to be pregnant.
> 
> I hope we all get good news :baby:
> 
> Hi swimming... the TWW is torture even with a job!! i cant help but symptom spot and then go online looking for distractions.. all of which amount to non productive work days of course lol!
> I didn't have the option of having 2 iuis in one cycle as i live far away from the clinic, but if they didn't give you that option then they must have timed it properly so don't think you should worry. And it also depends on the SA... did you use donor/oh, and do you know the motility?
> Fx for good news for everyone too!Click to expand...


My symptom spotting has already begun :dohh: I am a little disappointed because my boobs are big as per the usual. I am saying to myself, even my normal symptoms can be different because of the femara. What symptoms are you spotting? haha

I didn't have the 2iui option either. My RE said they do one IUI per cycle at his clinic :shrug:

As for my husbands sperm, our RE and Urologist say his morphology wont be a problem because his motility was 80% (with 70% being "rapid" swimmers), and count has been 120-220 million. Idk. 

I missed if this was your first IUI or not? You must be getting close to testing right??


----------



## Ragnhild

Swimming said:


> My symptom spotting has already begun :dohh: I am a little disappointed because my boobs are big as per the usual. I am saying to myself, even my normal symptoms can be different because of the femara. What symptoms are you spotting? haha
> 
> I didn't have the 2iui option either. My RE said they do one IUI per cycle at his clinic :shrug:
> 
> As for my husbands sperm, our RE and Urologist say his morphology wont be a problem because his motility was 80% (with 70% being "rapid" swimmers), and count has been 120-220 million. Idk.
> 
> I missed if this was your first IUI or not? You must be getting close to testing right??

The count and motility both sound good... do you know the washed count? Fresh can live upto 3 days even with iui so if the morphology is fine then really it gets down to catching the egg before it disintegrates rather than about the spermies... so im guessing they timed yours like that and you shouldnt worry. 

Haha i joined all threads to avoid testing early and symptom spotting, but every twinge felt like a sign and i got hopeful. And then i felt another and got depressed thinking oh AF is on the way :(.. i have a 15 day LP so im not wasting money on testing early and going to wait (IF) until af is officially late, which will be friday. Ya my first cycle IUI and active TTC over a year now. But we will do home insem if this doesnt work as we will need to save up for another iui. Really hoping it doesn't come down to that though... the emotional and financial strain combined can be too much!


----------



## Swimming

Ragnhild said:


> Swimming said:
> 
> 
> My symptom spotting has already begun :dohh: I am a little disappointed because my boobs are big as per the usual. I am saying to myself, even my normal symptoms can be different because of the femara. What symptoms are you spotting? haha
> 
> I didn't have the 2iui option either. My RE said they do one IUI per cycle at his clinic :shrug:
> 
> As for my husbands sperm, our RE and Urologist say his morphology wont be a problem because his motility was 80% (with 70% being "rapid" swimmers), and count has been 120-220 million. Idk.
> 
> I missed if this was your first IUI or not? You must be getting close to testing right??
> 
> The count and motility both sound good... do you know the washed count? Fresh can live upto 3 days even with iui so if the morphology is fine then really it gets down to catching the egg before it disintegrates rather than about the spermies... so im guessing they timed yours like that and you shouldnt worry.
> 
> Haha i joined all threads to avoid testing early and symptom spotting, but every twinge felt like a sign and i got hopeful. And then i felt another and got depressed thinking oh AF is on the way :(.. i have a 15 day LP so im not wasting money on testing early and going to wait (IF) until af is officially late, which will be friday. Ya my first cycle IUI and active TTC over a year now. But we will do home insem if this doesnt work as we will need to save up for another iui. Really hoping it doesn't come down to that though... the emotional and financial strain combined can be too much!Click to expand...

I hear ya on testing too early. The emotional strain is so consuming, and financial strain too (our insurance doesn't cover infertility). I hope it works this time, for both of us. Since here I am going to an RE, I wish they didn't tell us to wait a full year before coming in. With my personality type, I am already exhausted from the 13 months of trying to be positive but also doing everything I can to maximize chances and borderline diagnosing myself with problems to explain the lack of success. Are you having a similar experience? 

I think, THINK I heard her say washed was 50 million.... but everything was kind of overwhelming so I could have misunderstood.


----------



## Ragnhild

Can totally relate to you swimming... the strain is really what makes it so difficult for me. By your "personality type" idk if you mean controlling, but that's how i am, i like to control everything and that's actually made TTC worse (for both me and dh). Got some great help from these forums, and even though we had to go the private road (more expensive!) the midwife was so helpful and understanding that i dont regret it. It was like therapy.
The RE thing sucks.. sounds like here. IUI is covered by insurance here, but the queue is more than 1 year long. And to even get in, if you're "healthy" then you can't put yourself down before 12 months, which means you will eventually lose 2 years at least. So we decided the money wasn't as important as our sanity and went to a private clinic, and really really praying it works as we are out of options after this. 
50 mil sounds perfect, anything about 5 is. Above 50 doesnt increase the odds so you should be fine :)


----------



## Swimming

Yes I mean controlling haha. It is awful. Two years :( ugh. I think our system works differently than yours, but my husband and I agree we will do whatever we need to financially to get our family going.... sanity preserving and all! 

While our count and motility are good, I still worry about our shotty morphology. Only time will tell. I hope January is the month for us.


----------



## mrsbertrand

Ragnhild said:


> Swimming said:
> 
> 
> Thank you for the welcome! We have been trying for just over a year. This is my first iui and first time with a RE. I got a positive Friday night, went in for the iui Saturday morning (I'm worried this was too soon, but trying not to freak out). The Nurse said my cervix was wide open and super easy- hopefully it means I was right on time?:shrug: I will say this is the first month when I tested with OPK the test line was DARKER than the control line.
> 
> How is it going Ragnhild?? Joining you in the TWW at 3dpiui.
> 
> mrsbertrand GOOD LUCK!!! :) Those OPKs drove me crazy, I tested 3 x per day with internet cheapies because I don't want to waste them. I should use clearblue though.... I can't wait to hear how your iui went! It excites me you have a possibility of multiples. Are you on injections?
> 
> The TWW is extra long this time around - we moved to a different state several months ago and I still have not found something to occupy my time while looking for a job and/or waiting to be pregnant.
> 
> I hope we all get good news :baby:
> 
> Hi swimming... the TWW is torture even with a job!! i cant help but symptom spot and then go online looking for distractions.. all of which amount to non productive work days of course lol!
> I didn't have the option of having 2 iuis in one cycle as i live far away from the clinic, but if they didn't give you that option then they must have timed it properly so don't think you should worry. And it also depends on the SA... did you use donor/oh, and do you know the motility?
> Fx for good news for everyone too!Click to expand...

thanks guys! Here in Ontario Canada, I was given the option for two washes and 3 cycles of it For a price. A portion is funded by the government, but even still is a strain financially, I can't imagine the financial strain of it not being covered. 

Blood work came back, and I did surge so I don't need to use the trigger thank goodness (I hate needles lol).

I am not on injections, and am hoping this works on the first go!

Ragh, Swimming, will you each test at the clinic or are you just waiting for AF? In my experience they have tested for progesterone about 6dpo (I think) Raghinald I hear you on living far. Every city should have a fertility clinic :(

Thank you both for coming on this journey with me, I can't wait to hear your good news, and hope we all get our BFP this month :) :hugs:


----------



## mnelson815

Hey guys, I was hoping to join! I am a little far off, as I probably wont be doing IUI or IVF until April but I just wanted to learn as much as I can before going forward.
I have a surgery in March to remove some polyps that were found on a saline ultrasond as well as a uterine septum that I have. Then our next step from our RE was to try 3 rounds of IUI. However, where I live, there is no coverage for infertility so we pay everything out of pocket. I keep going back and forth between whether IUI is worth it or if we should just go straight o IVF so I wanted to join an IUI thread and see how it works out for you ladies!
Besides all the junk in my uterus I suspect I might have endo as I have quite a few symptoms, but my tubes were clear and there has never been any signs of adhesions or endometriomas on ultrasounds or MRIs, so I hope thats okay. DH has a lower sperm count. Only 12mil per mL, 32mil total. So he is low on the per mL side, but not too far off the total count of 40mil that they want you to have. Therefore, our RE doesn't think it would be much of a problem since motility and morphology were fine, however I worry about doing IUI and the washing getting rid of so many sperm that we may have quite a small post count number to do IUI anyway.


Anyways, that was long. Just here stalking. Wishing the best for you all!


----------



## Swimming

mrsbertrand I am doing a progesterone 8 dpo :shrug: I don't know.

Out of pocket does suck, which is why I hope I can get my BFP this cycle or next.... my femara was covered, and my IUI is only 300, BUT if I move on to injections then my total coast will be about 600-1200 dollars - maybe more

i am so glad that you were able to surge as expected and avoid a needle!!! 

mnelson815 I think you and I have different faces of the same coin :) We have super high count and great motility but poor morphology. I think it is great you're removing polyps, so if you do have to go IVF that part will be done. All you need is one sperm right? Our plan is to do two IUIs with Femara, two IUIs with injectables, and go from there. I am new to this whole thing myself so maybe we can learn together! :happydance:


----------



## Ragnhild

mrsbertrand said:


> thanks guys! Here in Ontario Canada, I was given the option for two washes and 3 cycles of it For a price. A portion is funded by the government, but even still is a strain financially, I can't imagine the financial strain of it not being covered.
> 
> Blood work came back, and I did surge so I don't need to use the trigger thank goodness (I hate needles lol).
> 
> I am not on injections, and am hoping this works on the first go!
> 
> Ragh, Swimming, will you each test at the clinic or are you just waiting for AF? In my experience they have tested for progesterone about 6dpo (I think) Raghinald I hear you on living far. Every city should have a fertility clinic :(
> 
> Thank you both for coming on this journey with me, I can't wait to hear your good news, and hope we all get our BFP this month :) :hugs:

Hi mrsbertrand.. good to know about the progesterone test. Not sure if they do it, but i guess they didn't even offer me as i live far away and of course wouldn't be able to go.

@mnelson: welcome. i am also new like swimming and learning along the way. However given all the conditions of your case and the question of whether to straightaway opt for IVF, i would consult with another specialist at least to hear their opinion and learn the pros and cons. You could also join the ltttc and IVF threads here to know how they compare, given that we are only 3 in the IUI thread and statistically won't really give you much of an answer. Gl with whatever you decide! 

What does IUI with injectables mean btw?


----------



## Swimming

After reading, I second Ragnhild - getting another opinion is always smart!

and Ragnhild IUI with injections is just using injection medications (I believe are FSH and LH/trigger) to develop more than one egg. That is when my clinic monitors... there is just a high chance of multiples. 

The injections are really expensive though. I think, THINK the injections are about the same as IVF (with IVF they use higher dose to get as many eggs as possible), so thats when a lot of repeat costs come up as far as I can see.


----------



## Ragnhild

Thanks swimming.. My case is different so i didn't need a trigger, and i guess the question of injectables never came up. But you never know, i might have to try these options in the future so always good to know more! 
I've only been asked to control my TSH as it was normal range but high for optimal fertility, so trying to do that naturally. Even if it doesn't work, i'm trying to be positive and learn more about potential problems and options so that i can increase my chances next time.


----------



## Swimming

Ragnhild said:


> Thanks swimming.. My case is different so i didn't need a trigger, and i guess the question of injectables never came up. But you never know, i might have to try these options in the future so always good to know more!
> I've only been asked to control my TSH as it was normal range but high for optimal fertility, so trying to do that naturally. Even if it doesn't work, i'm trying to be positive and learn more about potential problems and options so that i can increase my chances next time.

It makes sense it wasn't mentioned yet, I've just deducted myself (being an unemployed recent research student and all) since my husband has low morphology, more targets (eggs) may be helpful in our case. 

I like that even though you had a value that was "normal", the doctor paid attention to it being high. My doctors are not the best at doing that.


----------



## Ragnhild

Swimming said:


> Ragnhild said:
> 
> 
> Thanks swimming.. My case is different so i didn't need a trigger, and i guess the question of injectables never came up. But you never know, i might have to try these options in the future so always good to know more!
> I've only been asked to control my TSH as it was normal range but high for optimal fertility, so trying to do that naturally. Even if it doesn't work, i'm trying to be positive and learn more about potential problems and options so that i can increase my chances next time.
> 
> It makes sense it wasn't mentioned yet, I've just deducted myself (being an unemployed recent research student and all) since my husband has low morphology, more targets (eggs) may be helpful in our case.
> 
> I like that even though you had a value that was "normal", the doctor paid attention to it being high. My doctors are not the best at doing that.Click to expand...

Wow swimming! We have more than the IUI in common... i'm a research student too (and worried everyday about post-research unemployment given budget cuts etc lol ;)!)

Yes the clinic has been so kind and supportive, so i didn't mind the private route. i got such an impersonal and nonchalant attitude from the national health service that i just decided then and there to go private and not fall for their "get-in-line" standard response.. who knows how they would've acted after 1-2 yrs anyway! Even though one of the nurses at the private seems to be more money-minded (she suggested i get an AMH which no one so far had ever said!) on the whole i'm really happy with the experience. And from reading other blogs, i've realised that especially with national services, you have to be demanding and ask for things, so if that's what you've experienced i suggest you arm yourself with as much info as possible (perk of being umemployed lol) and demand answers to any doubts you have like morphology for instance.


----------



## Swimming

Ragnhild said:


> Swimming said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ragnhild said:
> 
> 
> Thanks swimming.. My case is different so i didn't need a trigger, and i guess the question of injectables never came up. But you never know, i might have to try these options in the future so always good to know more!
> I've only been asked to control my TSH as it was normal range but high for optimal fertility, so trying to do that naturally. Even if it doesn't work, i'm trying to be positive and learn more about potential problems and options so that i can increase my chances next time.
> 
> It makes sense it wasn't mentioned yet, I've just deducted myself (being an unemployed recent research student and all) since my husband has low morphology, more targets (eggs) may be helpful in our case.
> 
> I like that even though you had a value that was "normal", the doctor paid attention to it being high. My doctors are not the best at doing that.Click to expand...
> 
> Wow swimming! We have more than the IUI in common... i'm a research student too (and worried everyday about post-research unemployment given budget cuts etc lol ;)!)
> 
> Yes the clinic has been so kind and supportive, so i didn't mind the private route. i got such an impersonal and nonchalant attitude from the national health service that i just decided then and there to go private and not fall for their "get-in-line" standard response.. who knows how they would've acted after 1-2 yrs anyway! Even though one of the nurses at the private seems to be more money-minded (she suggested i get an AMH which no one so far had ever said!) on the whole i'm really happy with the experience. And from reading other blogs, i've realised that especially with national services, you have to be demanding and ask for things, so if that's what you've experienced i suggest you arm yourself with as much info as possible (perk of being umemployed lol) and demand answers to any doubts you have like morphology for instance.Click to expand...


Ahh I feel that my research background is coming back to haunt my anxiety as I go through this process haha. I am trying to quit it! My masters is in social work, where I did LOTS of research and was a graduate assistant to professors conducting research. Now I am trying to network for work, but this fertility thing takes priority in my mind.

And I see you live in Sweden? We don't have national clinics where I live (Michigan, US) vs. private ones. We have, from my point of view, a bunch of clinics all around that are better/worse than others. My RE is so old. But what I love about him is he lets us do whatever we want. I just want to be super aggressive since I'm shelling out the dollars! 

This is only my 4th day past IUI. Its moving at a snails pace.


----------



## mnelson815

Ragnhild said:


> mrsbertrand said:
> 
> 
> thanks guys! Here in Ontario Canada, I was given the option for two washes and 3 cycles of it For a price. A portion is funded by the government, but even still is a strain financially, I can't imagine the financial strain of it not being covered.
> 
> Blood work came back, and I did surge so I don't need to use the trigger thank goodness (I hate needles lol).
> 
> I am not on injections, and am hoping this works on the first go!
> 
> Ragh, Swimming, will you each test at the clinic or are you just waiting for AF? In my experience they have tested for progesterone about 6dpo (I think) Raghinald I hear you on living far. Every city should have a fertility clinic :(
> 
> Thank you both for coming on this journey with me, I can't wait to hear your good news, and hope we all get our BFP this month :) :hugs:
> 
> Hi mrsbertrand.. good to know about the progesterone test. Not sure if they do it, but i guess they didn't even offer me as i live far away and of course wouldn't be able to go.
> 
> @mnelson: welcome. i am also new like swimming and learning along the way. However given all the conditions of your case and the question of whether to straightaway opt for IVF, i would consult with another specialist at least to hear their opinion and learn the pros and cons. You could also join the ltttc and IVF threads here to know how they compare, given that we are only 3 in the IUI thread and statistically won't really give you much of an answer. Gl with whatever you decide!
> 
> What does IUI with injectables mean btw?Click to expand...




Swimming said:


> After reading, I second Ragnhild - getting another opinion is always smart!
> 
> and Ragnhild IUI with injections is just using injection medications (I believe are FSH and LH/trigger) to develop more than one egg. That is when my clinic monitors... there is just a high chance of multiples.
> 
> The injections are really expensive though. I think, THINK the injections are about the same as IVF (with IVF they use higher dose to get as many eggs as possible), so thats when a lot of repeat costs come up as far as I can see.

Hey guys, thanks for the welcomes and insights. I have been following along with quite a few LTTTC ladies and their IVF journeys especially some with Endo, etc. 
Unfortunately, a second opinion is hard to come by here. I live in Alberta, Canada so all IVF clinics are private, and there is only one in my area. I would have to travel at least 2.5-3 hours away to see another one plus pay the fees and join the 6 month wait list again.
I pretty much am not lurking to see if IUI works the first time for everyone (although definitely keeping my fingers crossed for you ladies!!), but more so looking at things like, how many eggs, post wash numbers, did you use a trigger, was it a successful attempt, etc. Just gaining experience so I can see if that would somewhat work in my world over here. So as long as you guys don't mind I would love to stay around. Hopefully, you guys aren't still here when I may take the plunge to IUI in April, but if so it might be nice to have a buddy.
Speaking of which, a few of you already had the IUI right? What did you think? The TWW is killer so I feel for you all!!

Also: IUI here is much cheaper - around 3-400 at my clinic with femara (my femara is covered under a drug plan), but doing IUI with Injectables is around 2600-3500 PLUS the injectable drugs, which are likely around 3,000 as well. So although I think IUI with injectables sounds great for me as well with the whole "more targets" thing, I am already half way to an IVF cycle if it didn't work. 

Did anyone do injectables this round? Or just Clomid/Femara? Did anyone use a trigger?


----------



## Swimming

I'd love having you stick around, even though it's not my thread haha! :) 

I am probably repeating myself but more of a concise summary of my experience hahaha: This is my first IUI, used Femara 5 mg CD3-7. I surged naturally on CD 14, went in for IUI morning of CD 15. Now just waiting. What I liked about the femara is that this is the first time on OPKs that my test line was DARKER than control (usually it just ends up testing the same) so I am hoping my ovaries got the point and popped out an egg. 

Saturday I go in for my progesterone test.

I need to keep myself busy in the TWW but it's so difficult!


----------



## Ragnhild

mnelson815 said:


> Hey guys, thanks for the welcomes and insights. I have been following along with quite a few LTTTC ladies and their IVF journeys especially some with Endo, etc.
> Unfortunately, a second opinion is hard to come by here. I live in Alberta, Canada so all IVF clinics are private, and there is only one in my area. I would have to travel at least 2.5-3 hours away to see another one plus pay the fees and join the 6 month wait list again.
> I pretty much am not lurking to see if IUI works the first time for everyone (although definitely keeping my fingers crossed for you ladies!!), but more so looking at things like, how many eggs, post wash numbers, did you use a trigger, was it a successful attempt, etc. Just gaining experience so I can see if that would somewhat work in my world over here. So as long as you guys don't mind I would love to stay around. Hopefully, you guys aren't still here when I may take the plunge to IUI in April, but if so it might be nice to have a buddy.
> Speaking of which, a few of you already had the IUI right? What did you think? The TWW is killer so I feel for you all!!
> 
> Also: IUI here is much cheaper - around 3-400 at my clinic with femara (my femara is covered under a drug plan), but doing IUI with Injectables is around 2600-3500 PLUS the injectable drugs, which are likely around 3,000 as well. So although I think IUI with injectables sounds great for me as well with the whole "more targets" thing, I am already half way to an IVF cycle if it didn't work.
> 
> Did anyone do injectables this round? Or just Clomid/Femara? Did anyone use a trigger?


Hi mnelson... it's not my thread either but you're very welcome lol! And in case you drive out simply to get a second opinion, will you still lose your place? I mean if the other one suggests IVF, you can ask your clinic to do that instead of IUI right? And if they also say IUI, then you can be sure. We end up spending so much on stupid fertility and TTC kits etc, i would at least not consider the money for a drive wasted. 
And my case is extreme too... Sweden is still, in many ways, a welfare state and the private clinic around was closed during dec-jan first week, when i expected to O. So i actually went all the way to denmark for the IUI, definitely longer than your 2-3 hr drive. And before that we went once to check the clinics there, have consultations and be sure of our selection. At that time we had no samples, analysis etc. So you're actually better off in that case as you have your case laid out and simply want an opinion. On the plus side, it proved helpful to travel as the clinic knew we can't come again and again and tested me for TSH which turned out to be high. So in the end the distance was difficult to manage but not a wasted effort. 

Sorry it's not to tell you what to do, but just that given all the different parameters we struggle with during "normal" TTC anyway, i would prefer to have all my bases covered with any kind of treatment since it takes so much more out of you physically, mentally, emotionally and financially. I know people say normal BD gets to be boring, mechanical blah blah, but i can definitely say that that tension and stress can't even be compared with treatment. Haha apart from this rant i will not bore you again with my opinion! 

@swimming: i hear ya... TWW is the worst. Luckily it's a friend's wedding this weekend so i have something to keep myself occupied but the weekend before was torture! GL and hope you find some distractions :)


----------



## mnelson815

The waitlist I mentioned would be for the new clinic as well. In alberta there are waitlists for all clinics and they rank you on priority. Since I am under 30, they don't put my as a high priority. I had to wait 4 months to even get a consult last time at our current clinic, so it would be at least that long to try to go and get a second opinion. 

I definitely don't think the drive is too bad if everything worked out, but it is the waiting and waiting and waiting that is eventually driving me crazy!

You guys and your TWW are even making me anxious! I can't wait to hear whats going on.

Ragnhild - Do you mind summing up your IUI as well? Clomid/Femara? Trigger? Any idea on post wash numbers or anything?

Swimming - Do you remember your post wash number? The wash scares me since we don't have a great count to begin with. I am just wondering how much it usually drops by!

Thanks for your replies ladies! I cannot wait for your TWW to come to a hopefully HAPPY end!


----------



## Swimming

mrsnelson I think our post wash count was 50 million (my husbands count is always high, its the morphology, which they dont test for before doing iui at our clinic, which is a problem). Motility was 80%, with 5% being barley moving, another 5% being moving kind of slow, and 70% rapid swimmers. 

So it seems promising, but his morphology on urologist SAs is 1-2% strict criteria (with normal being above 4%). RE doesn't think a problem because he still has an acceptable NUMBER of "normal sperm" since his count is so high. But what if the abnormal sperm move faster than the normal sperm and they block the little guys? Sorry, rambling. I am just relieved to be able to talk about this with other TTCers... not just my friends who aren't trying to have a baby lol.


----------



## mnelson815

Definitely get what you are saying there. It is hard when one parameter is good, but another isn't. You never know which is really the most important one.
Although, I do think at some point we have to trust these RE's. I mean they see hundreds of samples and if they think that good factors can outweigh negative ones, then maybe they actually can!
Morphology would be a scary one though, but at least its still up to 2% at some times. I knew a couple where his morphology was 0% and he was still able to fertilize an egg using ICSI. So I guess there is eventually a way around all of those male problems!


----------



## Ragnhild

Sorry about the waiting times mnelson... Sounds about as complex as the health care here! If i were you i would post the exact iui or ivf question here in one of the forums here explaining your history and concerns. Members who arent active in the threads but have gone through the same dilemma might have insights. 
As for details, i havent been using bbt but opks seem to be pretty accurate and i had an ultrasound on cd2 before the iui to check the lining, position etc. For the actual iui, didnt need to trigger. The more complex part in my case was managing the actual trip etc living so far away. Also as i mentioned in one of the other posts was advised to bring tsh down, i opted for natural methods myself because it was borderline high and i really dont want to take too many medications. SA we had 50 mil washed count too.. Although im not really sure if they checked for morphology. Thanks swimming, ill look into that!


----------



## Swimming

I agree that we should trust doctors, at some point, with the SA because they do look at a lot of them. My RE is super old. Like he was the first person to preform IVF in 1984 in Michigan (US). He has to have seen a BUNCH of outcomes with different SAs... so THANK YOU for pointing that out!

It turns out my ultrasound to check for fibroids is this upcoming weekend. The femara has made me pretty emotional, and I am so scared they are going to find some. ugh the anxiety


----------



## mnelson815

Swimming - They are doing the ultrasound for fibroids before you get your result from IUI?
I feel like they should have maybe done this before the IUI, no? Haha, oh well. Either way, fibroids (if you ever have them) can sometimes cause zero problems with TTC and pregnancy. I believe it all depends on placement and the type (which layer they are located in).
I am sure all will be fine! Will they tell you in the ultrasound what they see or will you have to go back for an appt to know?


----------



## Swimming

mnelson haha this is actually to ease my paranoia. The RE didn't feel any and wasn't going to check with ultrasound, but on occasion I have brown spotting after my period until CD 9 (could also be hormones), and my father's mother had fibroids so big she had a hysterectomy (this was back in the day when they always took out your uterus) at 34. 

So since we want more than 1, I'm currently 28, I need to know what time table I am dealing with. My mom had me at age 44, but incase I took after my dads side I want to be prepared!

They will tell me right there what they see. I am hoping they will be able to state whether it will impact me getting pregnant or not. I hope they dont take my blood pressure prior to the appointment! hahaha


----------



## mnelson815

Oh, well in that case! I am all about getting things done to ease my paranoia as well!
I am sure there wont be anything, so try not to worry! Especially if they didn't see anything.
I actually have brown spotting super often! I get it anywhere form 3-7 days before AF, and then around 3-4 days after. I tell every single doctor I ever see and they all brush it off as not a big deal. I do have the weird uterus and polyps though, so it could be those things. But once they are gone we will know for sure. But none have ever seemed concerned about it. Or my naturopath's and acupuncturists either. I hate when everyone tells you its normal..... This is not normal! haha


----------



## mrsbertrand

Welcome MNelson, please do stick around, i'm grateful for anyone who decides to participate :) I had two inseminations, one wednesday morning and one Thursday morning. Post wash wednesday was 9.5 million with a 95% motility (pre-wash motility 32%). Thursday was 21 million with 80% motility. I didn't need a trigger, and have been told this cycle looks promising, but am trying not to read to much into. 1Dpiui. How far is everyone in their TWW? I hope it goes by quickly, I go back in 12 days for Pregnancy test. FX for all of us! 

Raghinald, I was annoyed at my 45 minute drive, but am suddenly very grateful! I can't imagine 2-3 hours!


----------



## Swimming

mrsbertrand 95% motility sounds so promising!!!

I hear back to back IUIs are super successful as well!

My TWW is kind of bad, I feel a lot of my normal PMS symptoms. I am relying on the logic that progesterone rises regardless, and this cycle may have been different for me because it's my first on femara. 

I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## mrsbertrand

How is everyone doing? Waiting sucks but like you I am trying to keep busy. Am supposed to go back to clinic for pregnancy test at 12 dpiui but I might just take an HPT rather than drive 45 minutes. I have a feeling I will be one of those who doesn't get a strong enough reading, and will book blood work with my local doc first before driving to fertility clinic. 

I've read a lot of posts on baby centre and others about successful first time IUI and am not holding my breath, but am hopeful.

I am the kind of person who isn't very private, so a good handful of my family and friends know that we are going through the process. Do any of you have a lot of people in your life following your journey or will it be a surprise?

Baby Dust to all xo


----------



## Swimming

I found the beginning of this cycle to be a lot more exciting, but I am a bit discouraged. I am 100% PMS hahaha. Already refilled my Femara for next cycle. 

mrsbertrand I hope this is the month for you! and for everyone else :D. I hope you do a HPT and go in and have a fabulous drive home with a BFP!

I usually consider myself a private person, but living in a new state I feel rather alone. So both our families know, and I'm pretty open about it. I am not the fondest of my in-laws, but theres just no way of not telling them because my MIL has been ON THE GRANDKID TRAIN since I met my husband. I give her details in the form of "too much information" to encourage her to naturally back off haha. A little sneaky, I will admit... because she is quite difficult. 

None of my friends are currently trying for a baby, except one, who has gotten pregnant, miscarried, and is now in her second trimester with the baby she conceived in the next month (so happy for her!). I want to be able to talk about pregnancy stuff with her, but instead I'm like "the nurse said I had a great lining on my ultrasound" haha. 

In other news, I do not have any fibroids that they can see :D :D

Waiting for my progesterone blood test to come back (they were supposed to call same day... hope that doesn't indicate bad news). 

My clinic does a blood test a day after missed period, but I am sure my period will come the 28/29 of this month. 

What about Ragnhild??


----------



## Ragnhild

Hi all... Sorry for bring mia. 

Great news about the fibroids swimming,,, really hope this is your month!! Do you have the usual AF symptoms or something else that makes you think AF is on her way? And hope your progesterone is fine. 

What date will you take the hpt mrs bertrand? Fx and :dust: 
And of course i know waiting sucks, but patience does have its rewards coz i finally got my bfp at 17dpiui. More than 4.5 years and after all the planning, tension, thinking of nothing else etc, then finally deciding on the iui, this is my first ever bfp! Really hoping for a sticky one. Im still in shock and it wont be confirmed before week 8 but at least i learnt it is possible for me. So there is hope for all us ladies here! 

Thanks all for being on this journey and sharing in the fear and hope... sending you all lots of love and :hugs:. Of course i will stick around (hopefully the pg will too) and cheer you on. Hope that this thread and iui brings us all luck :D


----------



## mrsbertrand

Ragnhild said:


> Hi all... Sorry for bring mia.
> 
> Great news about the fibroids swimming,,, really hope this is your month!! Do you have the usual AF symptoms or something else that makes you think AF is on her way? And hope your progesterone is fine.
> 
> What date will you take the hpt mrs bertrand? Fx and :dust:
> And of course i know waiting sucks, but patience does have its rewards coz i finally got my bfp at 17dpiui. More than 4.5 years and after all the planning, tension, thinking of nothing else etc, then finally deciding on the iui, this is my first ever bfp! Really hoping for a sticky one. Im still in shock and it wont be confirmed before week 8 but at least i learnt it is possible for me. So there is hope for all us ladies here!
> 
> Thanks all for being on this journey and sharing in the fear and hope... sending you all lots of love and :hugs:. Of course i will stick around (hopefully the pg will too) and cheer you on. Hope that this thread and iui brings us all luck :D




Swimming said:


> I found the beginning of this cycle to be a lot more exciting, but I am a bit discouraged. I am 100% PMS hahaha. Already refilled my Femara for next cycle.
> 
> mrsbertrand I hope this is the month for you! and for everyone else :D. I hope you do a HPT and go in and have a fabulous drive home with a BFP!
> 
> I usually consider myself a private person, but living in a new state I feel rather alone. So both our families know, and I'm pretty open about it. I am not the fondest of my in-laws, but theres just no way of not telling them because my MIL has been ON THE GRANDKID TRAIN since I met my husband. I give her details in the form of "too much information" to encourage her to naturally back off haha. A little sneaky, I will admit... because she is quite difficult.
> 
> None of my friends are currently trying for a baby, except one, who has gotten pregnant, miscarried, and is now in her second trimester with the baby she conceived in the next month (so happy for her!). I want to be able to talk about pregnancy stuff with her, but instead I'm like "the nurse said I had a great lining on my ultrasound" haha.
> 
> In other news, I do not have any fibroids that they can see :D :D
> 
> Waiting for my progesterone blood test to come back (they were supposed to call same day... hope that doesn't indicate bad news).
> 
> My clinic does a blood test a day after missed period, but I am sure my period will come the 28/29 of this month.
> 
> What about Ragnhild??

Wonderful to hear no fibroids for you Swimming! You're not out yet! FX that AF stays away and that progesterone has good news (no news is good news, in my experience) :) You are sneaky, that's genius ;)

I understand completely, I've had so many friends and family members go through pregnancy during our TTC, my SIL is due February 6th and I so wish we could've taken the journey together.

Raghinald, CONGRATS on your BFP! Praying this one sticks! I can only imagine how excited you are! 

I will take an HPT February 1st, which puts me at 13dpiui. AF usually arrives between the 1st and the 5th so who knows. I'm sure it's too early for symptom spotting at 4dpiui, but i've been on and off slightly nauseous, slightly sore boobs and a bit of pelvic pain/cramping, am hoping this is a good sign.


----------



## mrsbertrand

Now i'm just testing a ticker :)


----------



## Ragnhild

mrsbertrand said:


> Now i'm just testing a ticker :)

Haha!

And i was very nervous about testing early mrsb coz of my long history of BFNs.. how long have you been TTC? if you can handle BFNs then even dpo12 is ok to test.. people even start at 7dpo lol! And if i didn't have this depressing history then testing early might have helped with the symptom spotting and forum stalking lol ;)


----------



## mrsbertrand

Been trying for 3 years, and have also had my fair share of BFN's. My cycle likes to switch between 28 and 34 day cycles so even missed AF hasn't been pregnancy. I figure February is a new month, and with my SIL being due maybe it will hold lots of baby dust. I might be slightly superstitious lol.


----------



## mnelson815

Ragnhild said:


> Hi all... Sorry for bring mia.
> 
> Great news about the fibroids swimming,,, really hope this is your month!! Do you have the usual AF symptoms or something else that makes you think AF is on her way? And hope your progesterone is fine.
> 
> What date will you take the hpt mrs bertrand? Fx and :dust:
> And of course i know waiting sucks, but patience does have its rewards coz i finally got my bfp at 17dpiui. More than 4.5 years and after all the planning, tension, thinking of nothing else etc, then finally deciding on the iui, this is my first ever bfp! Really hoping for a sticky one. Im still in shock and it wont be confirmed before week 8 but at least i learnt it is possible for me. So there is hope for all us ladies here!
> 
> Thanks all for being on this journey and sharing in the fear and hope... sending you all lots of love and :hugs:. Of course i will stick around (hopefully the pg will too) and cheer you on. Hope that this thread and iui brings us all luck :D[/QUOTE
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:bfp:
> 
> That is so exciting for you!! Was this the first IUI try for you guys? I have heard from a lot of people it working the first time, but then I have also heard a lot of times where it never ends up working. This story definitely gave me hope!! Did you not test until 17dpiui? Or were you getting negatives before you got the positive on that day?
> So excited for you! I have never had a positive pregnancy test either, so this is just such motivation for me to try this route.


----------



## Swimming

Ragnhild said:


> Hi all... Sorry for bring mia.
> 
> Great news about the fibroids swimming,,, really hope this is your month!! Do you have the usual AF symptoms or something else that makes you think AF is on her way? And hope your progesterone is fine.
> 
> What date will you take the hpt mrs bertrand? Fx and :dust:
> And of course i know waiting sucks, but patience does have its rewards coz i finally got my bfp at 17dpiui. More than 4.5 years and after all the planning, tension, thinking of nothing else etc, then finally deciding on the iui, this is my first ever bfp! Really hoping for a sticky one. Im still in shock and it wont be confirmed before week 8 but at least i learnt it is possible for me. So there is hope for all us ladies here!
> 
> Thanks all for being on this journey and sharing in the fear and hope... sending you all lots of love and :hugs:. Of course i will stick around (hopefully the pg will too) and cheer you on. Hope that this thread and iui brings us all luck :D


WHAT? I MISSED SOMETHING! CONGRATULATIONS! I am so excited this was the month for you, I love seeing BFPs especially when facing any infertility anything!!!!! AHHHH!! I am :cloud9: for you!!!


----------



## Swimming

I am so excited one of us has graduated!!! 

That's amazing. Before you officially rid yourself of the TTC board and replace with pregnancy fun, can you share if you had any different PMS symptoms or anything?

I feel like my boobs, are the same, every. single. month. As soon as they get sore 5dpo I know I am out, because it's the exact same thing. :wacko:
I always have nausea about a week before my period comes (can actually be severe), and this cycle is no different. So, it never makes sense for me to take a pregnancy test anymore or even get my hopes up, I just start getting sad/angry earlier haha. I have seen my share of BFNs though.

Ahh I just love that success came out of it,:happydance: and I hope there are TWO BFPs from this thread.


----------



## Ragnhild

Thanks mrsb mnelson and swimming! This board has been lucky for me and will be for everyone of us im sure :)

Mrsb: my cycle also tends to vary but the LP doesnt so if you're tracking O no harm testing early. Actually I wasn't technically late when i tested this cycle, but it was late for LP which is why i tested so hope you can get some of that tww anxiety out of the way. 

Mnelson: yes first cycle iui, so there is hope for all of us! And i tested at 17dpiui straight after lp was longer than usual coz i couldn't have beared another bfn. 

Swimming: haha not going anywhere yet.. Am superstitious too so gonna wait till it sticks before i actually announce. And actually all my symptoms were the same.. I had cm exactly 4 days before af was expected so i expected her arrival..and all the others like reflux and vivid dreams ive had before with bfns so who knows what causes them. Sorry im not much help here but at least you know no symptoms are not always bad. 

I sure hope all of us graduate real soon and switch over to the other threads :) :hugs: :love:


----------



## mrsbertrand

Swimming, How are you doing?

I caved and tested today as I've been feeling particularly queezy. BFN, obviously lol.The TWW is SO HARD. Sometimes I feel like I'll never see a BFP.


----------



## Swimming

mrsbertrand said:


> Swimming, How are you doing?
> 
> I caved and tested today as I've been feeling particularly queezy. BFN, obviously lol.The TWW is SO HARD. Sometimes I feel like I'll never see a BFP.

AF is on the way. I've been cramping all week... SUPER emotional. I know they say femara is supposed to be less intense then clomid, and I have no doubts that it is, however, I still think it just intensified my PMS. 

While 8DPO is super super early, and I DO HOPE that you get your BFP! Can we meet up for next month if you don't?

I feel like I will never see a BFP either. Very discouraged actually. But! I just watched these infertility vlogs on youtube, and its crazy how some people try for 3 years, finally get a bfp, and then somehow get pregnant with the second naturally. Helps to cheer me up I think. 

I'm a little scared to move on to injections if Feb's Femara cycle doesn't work. But I will do whatever it takes! 

I forgot mrsbertrand, are you on femara or anything?


----------



## mrsbertrand

Swimming said:


> mrsbertrand said:
> 
> 
> Swimming, How are you doing?
> 
> I caved and tested today as I've been feeling particularly queezy. BFN, obviously lol.The TWW is SO HARD. Sometimes I feel like I'll never see a BFP.
> 
> AF is on the way. I've been cramping all week... SUPER emotional. I know they say femara is supposed to be less intense then clomid, and I have no doubts that it is, however, I still think it just intensified my PMS.
> 
> While 8DPO is super super early, and I DO HOPE that you get your BFP! Can we meet up for next month if you don't?
> 
> I feel like I will never see a BFP either. Very discouraged actually. But! I just watched these infertility vlogs on youtube, and its crazy how some people try for 3 years, finally get a bfp, and then somehow get pregnant with the second naturally. Helps to cheer me up I think.
> 
> I'm a little scared to move on to injections if Feb's Femara cycle doesn't work. But I will do whatever it takes!
> 
> I forgot mrsbertrand, are you on femara or anything?Click to expand...

We can absolutely meet up next month! I'll be following you all even if I do get my BFP. 

I've heard about a natural second conception as well, fingers crossed for that! I know sometimes it's easier to be realistic and not get our hopes up, but I have read a bit about others who have had success and still experienced all their normal PMS symptoms. Raghinald, I think you said had the same experience¿

I am expecting AF between Feb 1-3rd. I am really hoping this works, we were considering IVF for April if it doesn't but it's really not in our budget :wacko:
Sounds terrible that I have to fit fertility treatments into my budget but they want the cost up front. At least with a kid you have time to accumulate all the things you need. We might do another three rounds of IUI if no success by April.

I was on Femara CD3-7, one a day for 5 days. But they measure Day 1 based on what time during the day it starts. So Technically I got my full flow by about 9pm on the tuesday, but because it was after NOON they counted Wednesday as my day one. I find that so odd.

What are the injections that you would be taking?


----------



## Ragnhild

Sorry about the bfn mrs bertrand... But of course its early and you should wait till 13dpo at least before thinking about the nexy cycle. Fx for you. And i feel your financial strain... We could only afford one iui before saving up again and trying in april-may. Plus you had 2 inseminations this cycle so i would say your odds are considerably better. 

Sorry about the symptoms swimming but i had them too and hope this is your lucky month!! When are you due. Have you tested or just going by symptoms? And dont lose hope... This is my first ever bfp in 4.5 years... Of course i was at the same point as you... Thinking ill never see one. Theres hope for us all, no matter how long it takes. :hugs:


----------



## Swimming

I just love this thread!

When I am due is actually related to when they count your first day, mrsbertrand! haha. I was literallly the same situation as you, didn't start full flow until that night. So if that first day counts as "spotting" then I should start spotting tomorrow 1/28, and be full flow by Sunday 1/29. I tested 10dpo and start white. I am out of pregnancy tests and for some reason, I love being out of pregnancy tests this cycle because it frees me from more BFNs.

I really hope you get to Feb 3rd with no period!!! I know the desperation of wanting to avoid IVF - I face it myself and I hope we can both avoid it. The cost ugh. We don't have the money either, we'd be really creative in making it work. Have you thought about injections with iui at all (still expensive, but more eggs!)?

I do not know what injections specifically I'd be on, I'd request the ones that are most cost efficient. I still have one more cycle of femara to try though, before meeting up with my doctor to discuss injections. 

Ragnhild you are so so sweet and thank you for your encouraging words! Its delightful that you finally got your BFP, how are you feeling???


----------



## Ragnhild

Swimming said:


> I just love this thread!
> 
> When I am due is actually related to when they count your first day, mrsbertrand! haha. I was literallly the same situation as you, didn't start full flow until that night. So if that first day counts as "spotting" then I should start spotting tomorrow 1/28, and be full flow by Sunday 1/29. I tested 10dpo and start white. I am out of pregnancy tests and for some reason, I love being out of pregnancy tests this cycle because it frees me from more BFNs.
> 
> I really hope you get to Feb 3rd with no period!!! I know the desperation of wanting to avoid IVF - I face it myself and I hope we can both avoid it. The cost ugh. We don't have the money either, we'd be really creative in making it work. Have you thought about injections with iui at all (still expensive, but more eggs!)?
> 
> I do not know what injections specifically I'd be on, I'd request the ones that are most cost efficient. I still have one more cycle of femara to try though, before meeting up with my doctor to discuss injections.
> 
> Ragnhild you are so so sweet and thank you for your encouraging words! Its delightful that you finally got your BFP, how are you feeling???

Hey swimming and mrsb... really praying AF stays away for both of you!!! Hope you don't have to consider the costs etc and get your :bfp: And not sure about injectables but there's something called ICSI.. is that something worth checking for you both before looking at IVF?? And this might sound ridiculous but a lot of people do it here coz of the laws rather than costs.. basically you can fly to some countries and pay for your IVF and it still costs less than the procedure in many OECD countries. :hugs: and :dust: to you both!!


----------



## Swimming

Thanks Rag!!!!! 

I've thought about looking around at other countries, especially if my husband gets a foreign work assignment to Germany (a possibility!) or somewhere. I think the only way they can do ICSI is with IVF, no? I thought it was an additional procedure.

I've seen these vlogs on youtube where couples describe their infertility journey and success, really gives me hope and excitement. I feel AF on the way... but trying to dance around the house while cleaning so I don't feel the general way I feel before I get my period (do you know what I mean? like I just sense it coming)


----------



## mnelson815

ICSI is Intracytoplasmic sperm injection - it is used only in IVF and it is a way to take the semen sample and extract a good swimmer and using a needle, place it directly inside the egg. It yields higher fertilization rates than with traditional ivf where they just culture the sperm and eggs in the same dish and hope they fertilize naturally. So unfortunately, it is only something you can do with IVF and swimming was right it is an additional cost. My clinic has it at about 1500 extra per cycle.

I am so excited for you ladies! You are still a bit away so no worries about no BFP's just yet! I was actually in another IVF thread and the lady there wasn't getting any BFPs and went for her beta and it was positive! so you never really know!! Good luck ladies!!!!!!


----------



## Swimming

mnelson bringing in the positivity - I like it. 

I found an article saying physical activity helps with sperm morphology. 4 years ago my husband and I were dating and he was pretty active. I've been meaning to mention it to him, but he is so busy with work (he's still not home on a friday night and its 6pm!) I don't want to stress him out with ANOTHER change for him to make. 

This sure is a hard journey to travel.


----------



## Ragnhild

Swimming said:


> mnelson bringing in the positivity - I like it.
> 
> I found an article saying physical activity helps with sperm morphology. 4 years ago my husband and I were dating and he was pretty active. I've been meaning to mention it to him, but he is so busy with work (he's still not home on a friday night and its 6pm!) I don't want to stress him out with ANOTHER change for him to make.
> 
> This sure is a hard journey to travel.

I hear ya swimming... We didn't have any tests until this year since we were technically still below the "danger" age and asked to keep trying naturally. But last year my husband quit smoking, started gym and running after almost 12 years.. I think that definitely helped even though I have no pre tests to confirm. Even though you can't push your dh, I completely understand that, can there be other ways to nudge? Like group sports? And also 2 years ago I took charge of the shopping and slowly stopped bringing junk food into the house. Haha hope you don't have to be as sneaky as me.. I still feel guilty at times ;) but still if it helps these are all just small steps in this very uphill confusing infertility battle :hugs:


----------



## Swimming

Ragnhild said:


> Swimming said:
> 
> 
> mnelson bringing in the positivity - I like it.
> 
> I found an article saying physical activity helps with sperm morphology. 4 years ago my husband and I were dating and he was pretty active. I've been meaning to mention it to him, but he is so busy with work (he's still not home on a friday night and its 6pm!) I don't want to stress him out with ANOTHER change for him to make.
> 
> This sure is a hard journey to travel.
> 
> I hear ya swimming... We didn't have any tests until this year since we were technically still below the "danger" age and asked to keep trying naturally. But last year my husband quit smoking, started gym and running after almost 12 years.. I think that definitely helped even though I have no pre tests to confirm. Even though you can't push your dh, I completely understand that, can there be other ways to nudge? Like group sports? And also 2 years ago I took charge of the shopping and slowly stopped bringing junk food into the house. Haha hope you don't have to be as sneaky as me.. I still feel guilty at times ;) but still if it helps these are all just small steps in this very uphill confusing infertility battle :hugs:Click to expand...

Ahh haha that is brilliant! I get random hives, especially when I eat processed food and lots of junk food- so we eat pretty healthy. However I think I could do better at making sure there is a PLETHORA of fruits veggies for snacks and making that abundant. If you hadn't said that I don't think it would have clicked to make sure I really go overboard on the fruits and veggies when we grocery shop (today!)... thanks!!!!


----------



## Ragnhild

Swimming said:


> Ragnhild said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swimming said:
> 
> 
> mnelson bringing in the positivity - I like it.
> 
> I found an article saying physical activity helps with sperm morphology. 4 years ago my husband and I were dating and he was pretty active. I've been meaning to mention it to him, but he is so busy with work (he's still not home on a friday night and its 6pm!) I don't want to stress him out with ANOTHER change for him to make.
> 
> This sure is a hard journey to travel.
> 
> I hear ya swimming... We didn't have any tests until this year since we were technically still below the "danger" age and asked to keep trying naturally. But last year my husband quit smoking, started gym and running after almost 12 years.. I think that definitely helped even though I have no pre tests to confirm. Even though you can't push your dh, I completely understand that, can there be other ways to nudge? Like group sports? And also 2 years ago I took charge of the shopping and slowly stopped bringing junk food into the house. Haha hope you don't have to be as sneaky as me.. I still feel guilty at times ;) but still if it helps these are all just small steps in this very uphill confusing infertility battle :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh haha that is brilliant! I get random hives, especially when I eat processed food and lots of junk food- so we eat pretty healthy. However I think I could do better at making sure there is a PLETHORA of fruits veggies for snacks and making that abundant. If you hadn't said that I don't think it would have clicked to make sure I really go overboard on the fruits and veggies when we grocery shop (today!)... thanks!!!!Click to expand...

Haha I'm laughing reading your post but also guilty about being sneaky :winkwink:

Any test updates mrsb and swimming??


----------



## mrsbertrand

Ragnhild said:


> Swimming said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ragnhild said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swimming said:
> 
> 
> mnelson bringing in the positivity - I like it.
> 
> I found an article saying physical activity helps with sperm morphology. 4 years ago my husband and I were dating and he was pretty active. I've been meaning to mention it to him, but he is so busy with work (he's still not home on a friday night and its 6pm!) I don't want to stress him out with ANOTHER change for him to make.
> 
> This sure is a hard journey to travel.
> 
> I hear ya swimming... We didn't have any tests until this year since we were technically still below the "danger" age and asked to keep trying naturally. But last year my husband quit smoking, started gym and running after almost 12 years.. I think that definitely helped even though I have no pre tests to confirm. Even though you can't push your dh, I completely understand that, can there be other ways to nudge? Like group sports? And also 2 years ago I took charge of the shopping and slowly stopped bringing junk food into the house. Haha hope you don't have to be as sneaky as me.. I still feel guilty at times ;) but still if it helps these are all just small steps in this very uphill confusing infertility battle :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh haha that is brilliant! I get random hives, especially when I eat processed food and lots of junk food- so we eat pretty healthy. However I think I could do better at making sure there is a PLETHORA of fruits veggies for snacks and making that abundant. If you hadn't said that I don't think it would have clicked to make sure I really go overboard on the fruits and veggies when we grocery shop (today!)... thanks!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Haha I'm laughing reading your post but also guilty about being sneaky :winkwink:
> 
> Any test updates mrsb and swimming??Click to expand...


I haven't tested yet, still holding out for wednesday I think, if not tomorrow at the earliest. How are you Raghinald? When's your next step? How are you feeling? 

Swimming i've been thinking about you this weekend, hoping AF has stayed away! Any updates???

Had the worst dream this morninng, I would say it was pretty vivid as I can remember particularly the feeling of my teeth falling out one by one (these are always the worst dreams for me) and it was a dream within a dream and just felt so real, I want to say more so than others that i've had.

I've been spitting quite a bit, and that's pretty normal a few days before my period, but i am wondering if it is spotting at all or is it discharge? Sorry for the over share, but it's thick and dark brown, and when reading about spotting during pregnancy they usually sound like it's more watery and very light. Not sure what to think about that or if anyone experiences similar spotting.

My breasts have been sore, more sore than typical I think and I've been getting waves of nausea throughout the day for 3 days now. Hoping these are good signs!

What are your thoughts on prenatal vitamins? I've been terribly forgetful with taking mine, especially as they are gentle on the stomach but still seem to make me nauseous in the morning, and by dinner time i forget to take them.


----------



## mrsbertrand

Ragnhild said:


> Swimming said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ragnhild said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swimming said:
> 
> 
> mnelson bringing in the positivity - I like it.
> 
> I found an article saying physical activity helps with sperm morphology. 4 years ago my husband and I were dating and he was pretty active. I've been meaning to mention it to him, but he is so busy with work (he's still not home on a friday night and its 6pm!) I don't want to stress him out with ANOTHER change for him to make.
> 
> This sure is a hard journey to travel.
> 
> I hear ya swimming... We didn't have any tests until this year since we were technically still below the "danger" age and asked to keep trying naturally. But last year my husband quit smoking, started gym and running after almost 12 years.. I think that definitely helped even though I have no pre tests to confirm. Even though you can't push your dh, I completely understand that, can there be other ways to nudge? Like group sports? And also 2 years ago I took charge of the shopping and slowly stopped bringing junk food into the house. Haha hope you don't have to be as sneaky as me.. I still feel guilty at times ;) but still if it helps these are all just small steps in this very uphill confusing infertility battle :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh haha that is brilliant! I get random hives, especially when I eat processed food and lots of junk food- so we eat pretty healthy. However I think I could do better at making sure there is a PLETHORA of fruits veggies for snacks and making that abundant. If you hadn't said that I don't think it would have clicked to make sure I really go overboard on the fruits and veggies when we grocery shop (today!)... thanks!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Haha I'm laughing reading your post but also guilty about being sneaky :winkwink:
> 
> Any test updates mrsb and swimming??Click to expand...


I haven't tested yet, still holding out for wednesday I think, if not tomorrow at the earliest. How are you Raghinald? When's your next step? How are you feeling? 

Swimming i've been thinking about you this weekend, hoping AF has stayed away! Any updates???

Had the worst dream this morninng, I would say it was pretty vivid as I can remember particularly the feeling of my teeth falling out one by one (these are always the worst dreams for me) and it was a dream within a dream and just felt so real, I want to say more so than others that i've had.

My breasts have been sore, more sore than typical I think and I've been getting waves of nausea throughout the day for 3 days now. Hoping these are good signs!

What are your thoughts on prenatal vitamins? I've been terribly forgetful with taking mine, especially as they are gentle on the stomach but still seem to make me nauseous in the morning, and by dinner time i forget to take them.


----------



## mrsbertrand

Ragnhild said:


> Swimming said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ragnhild said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swimming said:
> 
> 
> mnelson bringing in the positivity - I like it.
> 
> I found an article saying physical activity helps with sperm morphology. 4 years ago my husband and I were dating and he was pretty active. I've been meaning to mention it to him, but he is so busy with work (he's still not home on a friday night and its 6pm!) I don't want to stress him out with ANOTHER change for him to make.
> 
> This sure is a hard journey to travel.
> 
> I hear ya swimming... We didn't have any tests until this year since we were technically still below the "danger" age and asked to keep trying naturally. But last year my husband quit smoking, started gym and running after almost 12 years.. I think that definitely helped even though I have no pre tests to confirm. Even though you can't push your dh, I completely understand that, can there be other ways to nudge? Like group sports? And also 2 years ago I took charge of the shopping and slowly stopped bringing junk food into the house. Haha hope you don't have to be as sneaky as me.. I still feel guilty at times ;) but still if it helps these are all just small steps in this very uphill confusing infertility battle :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh haha that is brilliant! I get random hives, especially when I eat processed food and lots of junk food- so we eat pretty healthy. However I think I could do better at making sure there is a PLETHORA of fruits veggies for snacks and making that abundant. If you hadn't said that I don't think it would have clicked to make sure I really go overboard on the fruits and veggies when we grocery shop (today!)... thanks!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Haha I'm laughing reading your post but also guilty about being sneaky :winkwink:
> 
> Any test updates mrsb and swimming??Click to expand...


I haven't tested yet, still holding out for wednesday I think, if not tomorrow at the earliest. How are you Raghinald? When's your next step? How are you feeling? 

Swimming i've been thinking about you this weekend, hoping AF has stayed away! Any updates???

Had the worst dream this morninng, I would say it was pretty vivid as I can remember particularly the feeling of my teeth falling out one by one (these are always the worst dreams for me) and it was a dream within a dream and just felt so real, I want to say more so than others that i've had.

My breasts have been sore, more sore than typical I think and I've been getting waves of nausea throughout the day for 3 days now. Hoping these are good signs!

What are your thoughts on prenatal vitamins? I've been terribly forgetful with taking mine, especially as they are gentle on the stomach but still seem to make me nauseous in the morning, and by dinner time i forget to take them.


----------



## Swimming

mrsbertrand I hope those are good signs for you! It sounds good to me!!! I wish you'd test sooner because I am dying to know, but understand holding out hahaha

I take best nest wellness prenatal, with the folate instead of folic acid. I have to take mine at dinner even though they are gentle, so I can sleep through any negative side effects. 

I got my period today (some months I cramp and spot before my first day of 'full flow', this is that day). I think I actually timed my IUI too early last month, so I am trying to have a good attitude and have a better plan going forward next month.

My husband and I were talking, and we really don't think we will have success until I do injections and release like 3/4 eggs at once, because we need more surface area for his sperm (in our nonmedical opinion). But I think we need to do one more round of femara just to appease our RE. 

This whole ordeal is stressful because life event planning. Like if we need IVF we will be going out of state (I'll stay with my brother for 2-3 weeks), so It's like I can't get a job if I know I may be going out of state in 6 months. But then again, 6 months is a lot time to go without a job. rambling. ugh. Just need to stay positive and take one step at a time!


----------



## mrsbertrand

Swimming said:


> mrsbertrand I hope those are good signs for you! It sounds good to me!!! I wish you'd test sooner because I am dying to know, but understand holding out hahaha
> 
> I take best nest wellness prenatal, with the folate instead of folic acid. I have to take mine at dinner even though they are gentle, so I can sleep through any negative side effects.
> 
> I got my period today (some months I cramp and spot before my first day of 'full flow', this is that day). I think I actually timed my IUI too early last month, so I am trying to have a good attitude and have a better plan going forward next month.
> 
> My husband and I were talking, and we really don't think we will have success until I do injections and release like 3/4 eggs at once, because we need more surface area for his sperm (in our nonmedical opinion). But I think we need to do one more round of femara just to appease our RE.
> 
> This whole ordeal is stressful because life event planning. Like if we need IVF we will be going out of state (I'll stay with my brother for 2-3 weeks), so It's like I can't get a job if I know I may be going out of state in 6 months. But then again, 6 months is a lot time to go without a job. rambling. ugh. Just need to stay positive and take one step at a time!

So sorry about AF Swimming. It is such a complicated process, and I understand the stress. I can't imagine going out of state, and I get what your saying about the job. Depending on what you find, do you think an employer might be understanding of the circumstance? 

(hugs)


----------



## Ragnhild

So sorry swimming... Ive felt the absolute devastation and heartbreak that comes with each AF.. Try to treat yourself and focus on this cycle. Fx it works for you this cycle :dust: and there is no more endless waiting and planning without knowing. I know how it can be.. I never knew just how much to commit to what expecting a little miracle that never came. Agree with mrsb... Is it possible to get a job and then when you need to travel explain the situation to your employer? Plus if youre looking for a research based job many allow tele-working nowadays since it saves them money too. 
Btw im not sure about your diagnosis but we even did home insem this month coz of the long ride to the clinic and the option of having only one Iui. Even if its not possible in your case trust me things will all work out, just dont lose hope and patience. These threads are to vent and ramble so go ahead... You need all your positive energy and strength for each cycle. I write this after a 4.5 year battle, two of which were spent saving money since only one of us was earning at the time. And going out of the country for the procedure. It seems endless but your bfp and lo will come keep that faith. :hugs: and prayers. 

Mrsb: your symptoms do sound great please keep us posted when you test!! 

Fx and :dust: for you both...


----------



## Swimming

You guys are the best, really lifted up my spirits coming back to this thread today!!

With the job, I doubt an employer would take a recent grad with no experience who is doing fertility because I'll have to leave for maternity leave anyway, ya know? it's all complicated. I also don't know how much I'll be able to work THROUGH pregnancy. I tend to be a little bit of a wimp hahahaha. I'm hoping I can find something part time, which I may have an opportunity to get some info on this week.

I'll be following for mrsb's story! I hope wednesday brings tons of good news!!!


----------



## arcticfox

hello ladies! I'm currently at 8dpiui today (9dpt), IUI #2 on Jan 21st. I hope you're all doing good and hope we all get our bfps soon..


----------



## Swimming

arcticfox said:


> hello ladies! I'm currently at 8dpiui today (9dpt), IUI #2 on Jan 21st. I hope you're all doing good and hope we all get our bfps soon..

Hi articfox!!!

When are you testing?


----------



## arcticfox

Swimming said:


> arcticfox said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies! I'm currently at 8dpiui today (9dpt), IUI #2 on Jan 21st. I hope you're all doing good and hope we all get our bfps soon..
> 
> Hi articfox!!!
> 
> When are you testing?Click to expand...

Hello Swimming!!! 
I've been testing the trigger since 2dpiui. :blush: Beta is set on the 4th but will go on 6th of Feb instead. Lab is close on weekends where I live.

Previous IUI (Oct '16) was a bfn and didn't test the trigger so no idea how many dpiui's before trigger is out.


----------



## mrsbertrand

arcticfox said:


> hello ladies! I'm currently at 8dpiui today (9dpt), IUI #2 on Jan 21st. I hope you're all doing good and hope we all get our bfps soon..

Swimming, I have the same thought about myself, I've always been a total wimp when it comes to nausea and other illness, and (if I am pregnant) so far the nausea I've experienced has been super mild, so who knows!

Do you have to tell an employer about your testing, or could you just say you have a vacation already paid for, or something along those lines? Not sure how it works where you are, but I see how it might seem like the odds are against you. I hope February will be your month *fx*

Welcome Arctic! FX for your BFP! I have found that after taking a test on 8dpiui, it;s been easier to wait to test, now that I don't have any in the house! I might decide to test tomorrow, but my Ovia app says my expected period is Feb 4th, according to a 34 day cycle. I find it much easier when I am at work and keeping busy, but am off today and tomorrow which will make for long days!

MsNelson, how are you?

Raghinald, when is week 8? Will that be your first ultrasound?

So glad to have you all on this journey with me, though wishing this was all of our first cycle with definite BFPs. Xoxo


----------



## Ragnhild

mrsbertrand said:


> arcticfox said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies! I'm currently at 8dpiui today (9dpt), IUI #2 on Jan 21st. I hope you're all doing good and hope we all get our bfps soon..
> 
> Swimming, I have the same thought about myself, I've always been a total wimp when it comes to nausea and other illness, and (if I am pregnant) so far the nausea I've experienced has been super mild, so who knows!
> 
> Do you have to tell an employer about your testing, or could you just say you have a vacation already paid for, or something along those lines? Not sure how it works where you are, but I see how it might seem like the odds are against you. I hope February will be your month *fx*
> 
> Welcome Arctic! FX for your BFP! I have found that after taking a test on 8dpiui, it;s been easier to wait to test, now that I don't have any in the house! I might decide to test tomorrow, but my Ovia app says my expected period is Feb 4th, according to a 34 day cycle. I find it much easier when I am at work and keeping busy, but am off today and tomorrow which will make for long days!
> 
> MsNelson, how are you?
> 
> Raghinald, when is week 8? Will that be your first ultrasound?
> 
> So glad to have you all on this journey with me, though wishing this was all of our first cycle with definite BFPs. XoxoClick to expand...

Welcome arcticfox! Hope this is your cycle!

Swimming: hope something works out on the work front.. It's tough to manage with one income. But I also get your reservations and how it might not sound like the best prospect for a potential employer. Part time sounds like a good option and hope you find something soon. 

Mrsb: what dpiui will you be tomorrow? And I totally hear ya... haha I even worked weekends during tww to keep myself occupied but still couldn't stop myself from reading into every sign and twitch lol. My first appointment is 8th feb but it's only tests. Scan won't happen before week 10 or 12 depending on which clinic I decide upon.


----------



## mrsbertrand

Raghinald, today is 12 dpiui (first insem) and 11 past second insem. Heading to the price club this afternoon and might pick up a HPT. I dreamt that I POAS and got a positive, but when I went to get my husband and came back it was negative. A strange dream to have indeed, perhaps a sign of my internal struggle about testing too early??

haha, who knows.


----------



## arcticfox

thanks for the warm welcome ladies. POAS this morning and I still see a faint line.  Hard not too obsess and symptom spot these past few days. I'm so looking forward to go back to work on Thursday. 

Good luck Swimming, part time or casual are good. I also hope you find something soon. 

Congratulations Ragnhild! Have a Happy and Healthy 9 months.


----------



## arcticfox

mrsbertrand said:


> Raghinald, today is 12 dpiui (first insem) and 11 past second insem. Heading to the price club this afternoon and might pick up a HPT. I dreamt that I POAS and got a positive, but when I went to get my husband and came back it was negative. A strange dream to have indeed, perhaps a sign of my internal struggle about testing too early??
> 
> haha, who knows.

Fingers and toes crossed for your bfp!!!


----------



## Swimming

Oh my goodness, I'm glad articfox joined because the hope goes on for mrsbertrand and articfox!!! Fingers toes arms and legs crossed :D

mrsbertrand I think that dream sounds promising - when I was in my TWW I had a dream the air conditioner was leaking, and when I went to get my husband it magically fixed itself. Since yours included a pregnancy test... I say GOOD SIGN! haha 

Everyone- I have called my clinic and they agreed to do injections this cycle instead of femara. May be way more expensive, but both my husband and I were hopeless about February because we "know" we wont get pregnant unless we have a bunch of eggs to make up for his abnormal sperm. hahaha. This is a huge step for me, usually I like to not cause waves or go against the grain, so this is actually a personal accomplishment that I'm trying something out of my comfort zone so quickly LOL

Please let me see some BFPs !!!!!!!!!!! 

I am talking to a prospective part time employer Wednesday, which I am optimistic about!

I officially love this thread. 

mrsbertrand, I hope you pick up a test..... but no pressure hahaha


----------



## Ragnhild

Swimming said:


> Oh my goodness, I'm glad articfox joined because the hope goes on for mrsbertrand and articfox!!! Fingers toes arms and legs crossed :D
> 
> mrsbertrand I think that dream sounds promising - when I was in my TWW I had a dream the air conditioner was leaking, and when I went to get my husband it magically fixed itself. Since yours included a pregnancy test... I say GOOD SIGN! haha
> 
> Everyone- I have called my clinic and they agreed to do injections this cycle instead of femara. May be way more expensive, but both my husband and I were hopeless about February because we "know" we wont get pregnant unless we have a bunch of eggs to make up for his abnormal sperm. hahaha. This is a huge step for me, usually I like to not cause waves or go against the grain, so this is actually a personal accomplishment that I'm trying something out of my comfort zone so quickly LOL
> 
> Please let me see some BFPs !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am talking to a prospective part time employer Wednesday, which I am optimistic about!
> 
> I officially love this thread.
> 
> mrsbertrand, I hope you pick up a test..... but no pressure hahaha

Wow swimming... lots of positive steps for you... fx you also get the BIG positive this cycle itself ;) !!!!!

mrsb: i had crazy dreams all about poas, baby bumps, and bfp announcements this month... wow so excited really praying you have your bfp!!

arcticfox: thanks! and i can totally imagine... each tww is still crazy no matter how many you've been through :wacko: Hope that line turns into something real and we are soon cheering 4 bfps on this thread


----------



## mnelson815

arcticfox said:


> thanks for the warm welcome ladies. POAS this morning and I still see a faint line.  Hard not too obsess and symptom spot these past few days. I'm so looking forward to go back to work on Thursday.
> 
> Good luck Swimming, part time or casual are good. I also hope you find something soon.
> 
> Congratulations Ragnhild! Have a Happy and Healthy 9 months.

Oooo This is so exciting! How many days past trigger are you??

Still holding out lots of hope for you as well MrsB! If another one of you ladies gets a BFP I think I might just give IUI a shot or two!!

Swimming - Good for you! I am happy you are advocating for what will make you feel most comfortable! Do you know what your med costs will be? I did quick numbers with our clinic and a regular IUI is around $400, $600 with monitoring and a trigger, and around $2,000-2,500 for injectables! I am so nervous about which way to go!


----------



## Swimming

Hi mnelson! I just got off the phone with the pharmacy, it will be 844.50 for the meds. I have a low dose so 

The IUIs at my clinic are 300.

We can bill insurance for my ultrasounds luckily, though it will be a high cost cycle. But I figure while I am not working and I can go in for ultrasounds... this would by my time to try it. I will have to pay for the doctor appointment and monitoring which is 200. 

Did you price out the higher doses of meds? Our clinic uses Freedom Fertility pharmacy. I'm telling myself if I decide to try an injection cycle next month instead, at least I have the meds for my antsy self the next month. 


RAG!!! How are you feeling???


----------



## mrsbertrand

Swimming said:


> Hi mnelson! I just got off the phone with the pharmacy, it will be 844.50 for the meds. I have a low dose so
> 
> The IUIs at my clinic are 300.
> 
> We can bill insurance for my ultrasounds luckily, though it will be a high cost cycle. But I figure while I am not working and I can go in for ultrasounds... this would by my time to try it. I will have to pay for the doctor appointment and monitoring which is 200.
> 
> Did you price out the higher doses of meds? Our clinic uses Freedom Fertility pharmacy. I'm telling myself if I decide to try an injection cycle next month instead, at least I have the meds for my antsy self the next month.
> 
> 
> RAG!!! How are you feeling???

Swimming, so many positive steps, you go girl! Instinct is there for a reason, and only good comes from following it. Praying for your BFP! 
Good luck on Wednesday :)

Thanks everyone for the super awesome positive vibes you keep sending! You're keeping me sane!

I bought a 2 pack of FR, hubby said I should wait and test tomorrow morning since FMU has the most HCG, but the nausea and sore boobs has me wanting to test anyway haha! I'll keep you posted! Either way, will probably head to the fertility clinic on Thursday morning, since I don't work till the evening that day. 

Arctic, I've read that Trigger should be out of your system completely between 10dpiui and 13dpiui, I've got everything crossed for you!

:kiss:


----------



## arcticfox

Swimming said:


> Oh my goodness, I'm glad articfox joined because the hope goes on for mrsbertrand and articfox!!! Fingers toes arms and legs crossed :D
> 
> mrsbertrand I think that dream sounds promising - when I was in my TWW I had a dream the air conditioner was leaking, and when I went to get my husband it magically fixed itself. Since yours included a pregnancy test... I say GOOD SIGN! haha
> 
> Everyone- I have called my clinic and they agreed to do injections this cycle instead of femara. May be way more expensive, but both my husband and I were hopeless about February because we "know" we wont get pregnant unless we have a bunch of eggs to make up for his abnormal sperm. hahaha. This is a huge step for me, usually I like to not cause waves or go against the grain, so this is actually a personal accomplishment that I'm trying something out of my comfort zone so quickly LOL
> 
> Please let me see some BFPs !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I am talking to a prospective part time employer Wednesday, which I am optimistic about!
> 
> I officially love this thread.
> 
> mrsbertrand, I hope you pick up a test..... but no pressure hahaha

Yay!! Good luck for Wednesday Swimming! Likewise, so happy you and your hubby decided to try injectables. I was reluctant to try Gonal F because of needles but it wasn't too bad.. Although I only had 1 x 19mm follie last IUI , this cycle I have 1 x 19mm and 2 x 15mm..


----------



## Ragnhild

Fx for this Wednesday swimming!! And for mrsb and arcticfox.. Please keep us posted whenever you test!!! Haha even for me your waiting feels unbearable so hope you can hold out till whenever you planned to test. Lots of :dust: everyone


----------



## mrsbertrand

No BFP for me lol. That's ok though, only 13dpiui, I know there is still hope and am really hoping the nausea and sore breasts are good signs and not just my mind playing tricks. Will go Thursday for Blood Test. 

:dust:


----------



## mnelson815

Swimming, that is great! I love that you are getting a low dose. I actually havent been prescribed anything yet since they are waiting until my follow up appt after my surgery, so I was just going off the ranges on their website they said for everything. I am hoping I could be low dose as well since I actually created quite a few follicles on femara a few months back. I think around CD11 I had a 17mm, and a couple 15mm, and then I didn't ovulate until CD14-15. So hopefully they were getting bigger, but I know without trigger it was likely only the larger one was released.

So this month you are just doing a regular IUI or are you skipping this month totally and doing injectables and IUI next month? Good luck on Wednesday!!!

MrsB - Sorry to hear about the BFN! Boo! Are you going to test again or just wait until beta thursday?

Arctic - Sounds like some great follies! Cant wait for you to test!

I just love living vicariously through all of you. It helps keep my impatience about waiting for myself under control a bit more!


EDIT: Also, any of you ladies think of adding something to your profiles (picture, signature, etc.)? Haha,not that you have to but everyone is not using a picture and not many have signatures so I am always trying to really pay attention to who is writing what haha! I think it is just a fun way to stay up to date with everyone. Does any one use Fertility Friend? Ever think of adding yours to your sig? I do love your IUI tracker MrsB!


----------



## mrsbertrand

Thanks MNelson, I have thought about adding such details but haven't gotten around to it. I'm sure I will eventually :) 

I'm not testing again until Beta, Should a Beta definitely show something by 15dpiui? I'm so worried it will be negative., especially since AF aid supposed to show Friday/Saturday. I'm not spotting anymore though.


----------



## mnelson815

The not spotting is definitely a good sign! Might be a late implanter!! Usually, a beta will be the most accurate indicator. They can usually tell if it is quantitative, if you were ever pregnant this cycle and maybe had a chemical, or if you are pregnant or if you never were. It all depends on the beta numbers and they can interpret a lot from that! Just remember most home tests are less sensitive so if you implanted late, that would explain the no positive, but could lead to a positive beta!! Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Ragnhild

Thanks for all the info mnelson.. great to know. Also, i agree it's much easier to follow things based on signatures etc, but first i dont use FF and second, dont know how to add them.. can you help? 

mrsb: so sorry about the bfn... praying the beta shows a positive! i know the part about not getting your hopes up but i still hope you get a happy surprise!! Are you temping btw?


----------



## mrsbertrand

Ragnhild said:


> Thanks for all the info mnelson.. great to know. Also, i agree it's much easier to follow things based on signatures etc, but first i dont use FF and second, dont know how to add them.. can you help?
> 
> mrsb: so sorry about the bfn... praying the beta shows a positive! i know the part about not getting your hopes up but i still hope you get a happy surprise!! Are you temping btw?

Gosh you are all so helpful! Thanks Mnelson, maybe baby!

Ragnhild, I'm not temping, did you?


----------



## Ragnhild

I'm not temping either, but a lot of the advice from these forums explains temping and its advantages. I wanted to try but my midwife said it's too late since it takes a long time to collect enough data to know what's happening, but if i hadn't gotten the positive i would've def started this cycle.


----------



## arcticfox

Lovely morning ladies!! Tested again this morning and I think trigger is out. Got a stark white strip. 

I will update my profile today. 

sorry for the bfn today mrsbertrand. I agree with the others, must be a late implanter. I will be praying for your positive beta.  

Swimming, how exciting to get stuff ready. I'm so excited for you!!!!


----------



## Swimming

Articfox I'm so glad you have experience with injections! Do you mind me asking what fertility things you're overcoming?

mrsbertrand I will be continuing to cross all my fingers and toes for you! I hope the bloodwork brings good news!!!

mnelson, I'm glad you mentioned that... because if this cycle of injections doesn't work out, maybe I can go back to femara with iui plus a trigger to make sure all my eggs ovulate. I will make note to ask my RE about that when I go in on Thursday.

Omgosh so this month would be the injection month - (rushed I know) but I just got a job offer (full time, UGH I CAN'T DECIDE ANYTHING), which if I accept would start feb 20th. My part time Wednesday interview was moved to today (have to get ready for that now actually). My appointment with my RE is on Thursday... 

I do need to add things to my profile. It is hard to follow (Forgive me if I miss things!). I will do that when things settle down (which should be soon). 

I was thinking about making an instagram that was like fertility only (i don't discuss it on my personal account haha), but I wonder how annoying it is to log in/out all the time. Is anyone on here doing that type of thing?


----------



## arcticfox

Swimming said:


> Articfox I'm so glad you have experience with injections! Do you mind me asking what fertility things you're overcoming?
> 
> mrsbertrand I will be continuing to cross all my fingers and toes for you! I hope the bloodwork brings good news!!!
> 
> mnelson, I'm glad you mentioned that... because if this cycle of injections doesn't work out, maybe I can go back to femara with iui plus a trigger to make sure all my eggs ovulate. I will make note to ask my RE about that when I go in on Thursday.
> 
> Omgosh so this month would be the injection month - (rushed I know) but I just got a job offer (full time, UGH I CAN'T DECIDE ANYTHING), which if I accept would start feb 20th. My part time Wednesday interview was moved to today (have to get ready for that now actually). My appointment with my RE is on Thursday...
> 
> I do need to add things to my profile. It is hard to follow (Forgive me if I miss things!). I will do that when things settle down (which should be soon).
> 
> I was thinking about making an instagram that was like fertility only (i don't discuss it on my personal account haha), but I wonder how annoying it is to log in/out all the time. Is anyone on here doing that type of thing?

we're diagnosed with Unexplained Infertility, my tubes were clear during HSG. I have a slightly lower AMH level. Didn't get the chance to ask the #. 

Good luck today!!! :thumbup: Let me know if you decide to make an IG account. I'll follow!


----------



## arcticfox

Ragnhild said:


> I'm not temping either, but a lot of the advice from these forums explains temping and its advantages. I wanted to try but my midwife said it's too late since it takes a long time to collect enough data to know what's happening, but if i hadn't gotten the positive i would've def started this cycle.

How are you today?


----------



## arcticfox

mnelson815 said:


> arcticfox said:
> 
> 
> thanks for the warm welcome ladies. POAS this morning and I still see a faint line.  Hard not too obsess and symptom spot these past few days. I'm so looking forward to go back to work on Thursday.
> 
> Good luck Swimming, part time or casual are good. I also hope you find something soon.
> 
> Congratulations Ragnhild! Have a Happy and Healthy 9 months.
> 
> Oooo This is so exciting! How many days past trigger are you??
> 
> Still holding out lots of hope for you as well MrsB! If another one of you ladies gets a BFP I think I might just give IUI a shot or two!!
> 
> Swimming - Good for you! I am happy you are advocating for what will make you feel most comfortable! Do you know what your med costs will be? I did quick numbers with our clinic and a regular IUI is around $400, $600 with monitoring and a trigger, and around $2,000-2,500 for injectables! I am so nervous about which way to go!Click to expand...

Hello  I'm 11 days post trigger, 10 days post IUI. :happydance:


----------



## mnelson815

Oooo Yay! I love seeing everyone's updates they made! It is WAY easier to follow along now! Haha!
If you click on your name or User CP, it brings you to your home page and then there is a bar on the left side of the page that lets you edit things, add signatures, etc. 
I believe if you want to add FF, you go to the FF website and grab the hyperlink they create you under one of your tabs, I think its called "sharing" or something, and then you post it in your signature.

Yes, Mrs.B, my OCD really helps with researching and finding information on all things TTC haha. Therefore, I feel like I am filled with a wealth of useless knowledge for myself at the moment!

Arctix - So excited trigger is finally gone now! You are close to seeing a BFP start appearing! Are you going to keep testing?


----------



## Ragnhild

@swimming: haha its amazing what TTC does... even a year ago i would've been ecstatic about a full time position, but now id probably be as confused as you. Gl with the other interview and hope you get what you want!

@arcticfox: sorry about the diagnosis... i've lurked on these forums for a long time and complications and surgery are tough but mentally i would say unexplained is the worst coz you simply dont know what to do.. hope things work out for you soon and you get that bfp!!

@mnelson: thanks for the info i made a signature now :).. and it's good at least you're putting your ocd to good use... i just drove OH mad with mine until i finally joined these forums!


----------



## mrsbertrand

Ragnhild said:


> @swimming: haha its amazing what TTC does... even a year ago i would've been ecstatic about a full time position, but now id probably be as confused as you. Gl with the other interview and hope you get what you want!
> 
> @arcticfox: sorry about the diagnosis... i've lurked on these forums for a long time and complications and surgery are tough but mentally i would say unexplained is the worst coz you simply dont know what to do.. hope things work out for you soon and you get that bfp!!
> 
> @mnelson: thanks for the info i made a signature now :).. and it's good at least you're putting your ocd to good use... i just drove OH mad with mine until i finally joined these forums!

Swimming, I have both a personal and a business IG, it's a bit of a pain to log in and out of for sure. Saving your information for each should make the switch easier. Congratulations on the offer! Would you have to give full disclosure? Perhaps you could simply obtain a doctors note, or play the pre-planned vacation card? I'm not sure how t would work, and whatever you decide works for you is awesome, but it sounds like it's a geeeat full time opportunity, is it in your field? Good luck with your part time interview today!

Arctic I know exactly how you feel, and was actually reflecting on that today. Even though Hubby had low motility and morphology, the doctor didn't seem concerned about that as a factor. I often wish there was at least some notable cause for what we're going through!

Holding out for Thursday. Luckily my workdays go by super quick. I didn't get a wink of sleep last night, just kept dreaming and thinking about testing this morning. In the dream i forgot to go back and look at the test, so it was inconclusive. Perhaps a sign that I wouldn't get my answer today, and should have waited haha.

:dust:


----------



## Swimming

I made quick updates (to sort of fit in haha) but I hope to make higher quality updates sometime.

My part time interview was moved to tomorrow, which makes me nervous because I have to let the employer know by end of day tomorrow!

Yes, two years ago, I would have ACCEPTED the offer with NO hesitation. It is in my field. I'd be on call 24/7 though, which I don't know how that will go over. I know after the first six months it plays to my advantage because they would be flexible on the time coming into the office and such. But does this mean I'd have to wait 6 montsh to get preg? >:-/


I also don't know when I'd get another interview. It could keep my mind off TTC but what if it harms the efforts (stress)? I already have a vacation planned (I don't think I can pull that card twice)... my husband suggested I tell my supervisor I have a doctors appointment once a month getting some health stuff taken care of hahahaha. 

hashtag - IHATETHIS.


----------



## mnelson815

Hahaha love the hastag swimming. Also - I would TOTALLY follow an IG if you set one up! I actually already follow a few of those! I always think about it myself, but I dont know how to make enough fancy stuff for it! And I wouldn't want people close to me to find it.
Deciding in a day is crazy quick! I hope you able to take some time to weigh out your options. Honestly, in the current climate it might be best to take it. And worst comes to worst, you can always quit and be right back at the same position you are now, but have gained some experience and some money in the mean time?

Just something to keep in mind! Nothing is ever permanent :)


----------



## Swimming

mnelson815 said:


> Hahaha love the hastag swimming. Also - I would TOTALLY follow an IG if you set one up! I actually already follow a few of those! I always think about it myself, but I dont know how to make enough fancy stuff for it! And I wouldn't want people close to me to find it.
> Deciding in a day is crazy quick! I hope you able to take some time to weigh out your options. Honestly, in the current climate it might be best to take it. And worst comes to worst, you can always quit and be right back at the same position you are now, but have gained some experience and some money in the mean time?
> 
> Just something to keep in mind! Nothing is ever permanent :)


I'm thinking about calling her back and saying "I want to accept the offer, but I want to be transparent - I am going through infertility treatments and may have to make up some work after hours if I come in late that day. Does that sound like something we can make work?"

What do you guys think?

PS- I can't remember if there are any united states residents here but I just learned infertility is a disability according to the American Disability Association (so employers can't discriminate/must make reasonable accommodations but lets be real.... it probably happens).


----------



## mnelson815

I think that sounds great! That way, if they dont want to be accommodating, then you may find out they weren't a great fit for you anyway! 

Goodluck!


----------



## mrsbertrand

mnelson815 said:


> I think that sounds great! That way, if they dont want to be accommodating, then you may find out they weren't a great fit for you anyway!
> 
> Goodluck!

I agree with Mnelson in both cases. What you have to say sounds great, an if anything an employer SHOULD appreciate transparency.


----------



## Swimming

Thanks guys!!!!! I still have my part time interview to have, which is only an hour before I call the full time employer up! 

Talk about stress


----------



## Ragnhild

Gl swimming!! And I agree with the others... You should be able to say that without fear of being discriminated and if they do then it wasn't a fit for you anyway. Hope everything works out soooonn


----------



## arcticfox

BFN this morning. 

Swimming, fingers crossed for you!! 

MrsB - how are you? are you going to test today? when's you beta?


----------



## arcticfox

mnelson - How are you? I live in Alberta too. Have you heard of effortless IVF (clinic soon to open in Calgary), I think the cost of IVF is $6500. If another failed IUI, I might suggest to DH to try IVF next year and start saving for it or loan money from the bank. 

Ragn- Any preg discomforts yet?


----------



## mnelson815

Yes I have heard plenty about effortless! Although, when talking with some doctors and getting some opinions, they don't think its a great fit for me. Not only do they not do superovulation, but they don't monitor often, and don't offer icsi. I think we will try IVF the traditional route first, so that we hopefully can do ICSI and maybe have some to freeze, and then if that cycle doesn't work, I would be open to trying effortless since it is way less money.

Are you at the RFP?? I have found so many people lately going here!


----------



## arcticfox

mnelson815 said:


> Yes I have heard plenty about effortless! Although, when talking with some doctors and getting some opinions, they don't think its a great fit for me. Not only do they not do superovulation, but they don't monitor often, and don't offer icsi. I think we will try IVF the traditional route first, so that we hopefully can do ICSI and maybe have some to freeze, and then if that cycle doesn't work, I would be open to trying effortless since it is way less money.
> 
> Are you at the RFP?? I have found so many people lately going here!

we're with PCRM. Got an appointment 2 months after referral. how about you? I hope you get pregnant with IVF #1.


----------



## mnelson815

Yeah we got in pretty quickly as well! I think within a month and a half of referral we got our appt. But since then it has been so much waiting. Wait two months to get in for this test... repeat this test next month, oh you need surgery but we can't schedule you in for 3-4 MONTHS! Ugh. I am the worst with waiting.

I really hope so too! Thanks :) 

Are you doing one final IUI this month if this one has a negative beta?


----------



## mrsbertrand

mnelson815 said:


> Yeah we got in pretty quickly as well! I think within a month and a half of referral we got our appt. But since then it has been so much waiting. Wait two months to get in for this test... repeat this test next month, oh you need surgery but we can't schedule you in for 3-4 MONTHS! Ugh. I am the worst with waiting.
> 
> I really hope so too! Thanks :)
> 
> Are you doing one final IUI this month if this one has a negative beta?

Arctic - Sorry about your BFN! Hang in there, when do you think you'll test again? I am doing beta tomorrow morning, hopefully I can sleep tonight! I hate having to wait for the phone call after. I feel more and more nauseated every day, so I better be pregnant lol.

MNelson, I'm sorry you have to wait so long between steps, I can imagine how stressful that is! Definitely hoping it works on your first IVF!

Swimming - How'd it go today?


----------



## Ragnhild

Ohhh fx mrsb!! Keep us posted. 

Any updates swimming?


----------



## Swimming

Ahh mrsbertrand please update!!!!

I'm sorry about the negative beta articfox. Fingers crossed for us both next month!

Sorry guys, yesterday was crazy. The part time position wasn't everything I need. I was advised by some legal friends (unofficially, because they can't give actual advice) not to mention anything about fertility treatments. So my plan was to reject the offer based on the fact that I have to do physical therapy for my back (this is totally true, I have arthritis, I just found out). Then she asked what that entailed, I replied that its coming in late and doctors appointments, she said she can "TOTALLY" work with that because the hours are a little flex....

So I accepted. I am scared that she's desperate for someone to fill the position, and may not be okay with the doctors appointments in the end. She wont be my immediate supervisor, so she said we will talk with my immediate supervisor on my first day and we can set expectations. My husband said to be really firm about this on the first day, which is very difficult for me and one of the reasons I was avoiding employment for a little bit anyway. I am generally a work horse, so being anything less makes me feel uneasy. It's just easier to show up on time and stay until work is done, I get super stressed when having to ask for special accommodations. 

I have my RE appointment today, I received my injections in the mail yesterday. I am SO GLAD I pushed for this, because my insurance ended up paying for most of the medicine, but insurance starts over April 1st. 

But I'm nervous to give my body something that it doesn't need. articfox can you offer any words of wisdom to this point?

I'm sorry to hijack the thread! I guess I have an anxiety problem lol. 0.0 

I love that Rag is sticking around to cheer us on!!!!


----------



## Ragnhild

Hey swimming... is this the full time position you accepted? Either way, congrats!! When do you start?? And sorry about the arthritis but it does sound like the right thing to say.
About your anxiety etc, your dh is absolutely right. I'm a bit like you but dh is more firm and also "forces" me to do things i'm not comfortable with. That said, you absolutely have to... just say this was your condition for accepting the offer and you will make up for it in other ways like working from home and putting in some weekend hours if needed but you cannot ignore the body. I am learning the hard way... my supervisor actually asked me to put in sick leave and eat right etc.. lol how embarrassing was that.. because he could see i wasn't coping well and in the end that means work suffers- believe me your bosses will understand and this says nothing about your level of commitment because you are saying it right from the start. Doesn't matter if they are desperate to fill the position...look at this way, that gives you negotiating power instead of being a problem. And i have to be honest, i've seen women struggle with this much more than men because of social myths like women not being professional enough etc. Don't beat yourself up and be clear in your needs. You deserve this job or they wouldn't have offered, no matter how desperate you think they are. If you want to be a bit more professional, write to your supervisor before you actually start so it's clear and doesn't come as a surprise to her/him. 

arctic: sorry i missed the post about your beta... :hugs: and fx for the next cycle!!!!


----------



## mrsbertrand

Swimming said:


> Ahh mrsbertrand please update!!!!
> 
> I'm sorry about the negative beta articfox. Fingers crossed for us both next month!
> 
> Sorry guys, yesterday was crazy. The part time position wasn't everything I need. I was advised by some legal friends (unofficially, because they can't give actual advice) not to mention anything about fertility treatments. So my plan was to reject the offer based on the fact that I have to do physical therapy for my back (this is totally true, I have arthritis, I just found out). Then she asked what that entailed, I replied that its coming in late and doctors appointments, she said she can "TOTALLY" work with that because the hours are a little flex....
> 
> So I accepted. I am scared that she's desperate for someone to fill the position, and may not be okay with the doctors appointments in the end. She wont be my immediate supervisor, so she said we will talk with my immediate supervisor on my first day and we can set expectations. My husband said to be really firm about this on the first day, which is very difficult for me and one of the reasons I was avoiding employment for a little bit anyway. I am generally a work horse, so being anything less makes me feel uneasy. It's just easier to show up on time and stay until work is done, I get super stressed when having to ask for special accommodations.
> 
> I have my RE appointment today, I received my injections in the mail yesterday. I am SO GLAD I pushed for this, because my insurance ended up paying for most of the medicine, but insurance starts over April 1st.
> 
> But I'm nervous to give my body something that it doesn't need. articfox can you offer any words of wisdom to this point?
> 
> I'm sorry to hijack the thread! I guess I have an anxiety problem lol. 0.0
> 
> I love that Rag is sticking around to cheer us on!!!!

Swimming - I'm glad your employer is willing to work around your medical schedule! When do you start? We are constantly taught that we have no rights as employees, but you do, and it is important that you advocate for them! 

Heading to the clinic now, it's a 45 minute drive and i'm so nervous! I've had brown spotting since yesterday (quite a bit) which is usually the case before AF, and i've had mild AF cramping on and off, I totally thought I was going to wake up with it this morning. Still no AF, but still mild cramping and still spotting. Each time i've done my beta it's been around the day before and I always get af when I get my negative, and am scared that's what is going to happen, again. Oh well I guess, nothing too do but wait now!


----------



## Ragnhild

mrsbertrand said:


> Swimming said:
> 
> 
> Ahh mrsbertrand please update!!!!
> 
> I'm sorry about the negative beta articfox. Fingers crossed for us both next month!
> 
> Sorry guys, yesterday was crazy. The part time position wasn't everything I need. I was advised by some legal friends (unofficially, because they can't give actual advice) not to mention anything about fertility treatments. So my plan was to reject the offer based on the fact that I have to do physical therapy for my back (this is totally true, I have arthritis, I just found out). Then she asked what that entailed, I replied that its coming in late and doctors appointments, she said she can "TOTALLY" work with that because the hours are a little flex....
> 
> So I accepted. I am scared that she's desperate for someone to fill the position, and may not be okay with the doctors appointments in the end. She wont be my immediate supervisor, so she said we will talk with my immediate supervisor on my first day and we can set expectations. My husband said to be really firm about this on the first day, which is very difficult for me and one of the reasons I was avoiding employment for a little bit anyway. I am generally a work horse, so being anything less makes me feel uneasy. It's just easier to show up on time and stay until work is done, I get super stressed when having to ask for special accommodations.
> 
> I have my RE appointment today, I received my injections in the mail yesterday. I am SO GLAD I pushed for this, because my insurance ended up paying for most of the medicine, but insurance starts over April 1st.
> 
> But I'm nervous to give my body something that it doesn't need. articfox can you offer any words of wisdom to this point?
> 
> I'm sorry to hijack the thread! I guess I have an anxiety problem lol. 0.0
> 
> I love that Rag is sticking around to cheer us on!!!!
> 
> Swimming - I'm glad your employer is willing to work around your medical schedule! When do you start? We are constantly taught that we have no rights as employees, but you do, and it is important that you advocate for them!
> 
> Heading to the clinic now, it's a 45 minute drive and i'm so nervous! I've had brown spotting since yesterday (quite a bit) which is usually the case before AF, and i've had mild AF cramping on and off, I totally thought I was going to wake up with it this morning. Still no AF, but still mild cramping and still spotting. Each time i've done my beta it's been around the day before and I always get af when I get my negative, and am scared that's what is going to happen, again. Oh well I guess, nothing too do but wait now!Click to expand...

Ohhh fx mrsb... hope you get that positive and af stays away!!!!


----------



## Swimming

Yes, mrsb I hope this time is a different story for you. I know a girl who spotted at the time she would normally get her period for the first 6 months of her pregnancy, but all is totally well. Fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## Swimming

Ragnhild said:


> Hey swimming... is this the full time position you accepted? Either way, congrats!! When do you start?? And sorry about the arthritis but it does sound like the right thing to say.
> About your anxiety etc, your dh is absolutely right. I'm a bit like you but dh is more firm and also "forces" me to do things i'm not comfortable with. That said, you absolutely have to... just say this was your condition for accepting the offer and you will make up for it in other ways like working from home and putting in some weekend hours if needed but you cannot ignore the body. I am learning the hard way... my supervisor actually asked me to put in sick leave and eat right etc.. lol how embarrassing was that.. because he could see i wasn't coping well and in the end that means work suffers- believe me your bosses will understand and this says nothing about your level of commitment because you are saying it right from the start. Doesn't matter if they are desperate to fill the position...look at this way, that gives you negotiating power instead of being a problem. And i have to be honest, i've seen women struggle with this much more than men because of social myths like women not being professional enough etc. Don't beat yourself up and be clear in your needs. You deserve this job or they wouldn't have offered, no matter how desperate you think they are. If you want to be a bit more professional, write to your supervisor before you actually start so it's clear and doesn't come as a surprise to her/him.
> 
> arctic: sorry i missed the post about your beta... :hugs: and fx for the next cycle!!!!

Thanks Rag! I am going to go back and look at this before I start, which is February 20th. I wish I had less stress about being clear, but if I'm learning anything is that I need to be more assertive, and being assertive is helpful not a confrontation. haha. I like the negotiating power instead of me being a problem for sure. :happydance:


----------



## mrsbertrand

That's the best way to look at it swimming! 

Just had my blood test. She said they measure BHCG and progesterone, and if it's positive I go back in two days to see if the HCG doubles. 

They will call me around 1pm. Here we go.

Thanks guys xo


----------



## mrsbertrand

BFN


----------



## arcticfox

mnelson815 said:


> Yeah we got in pretty quickly as well! I think within a month and a half of referral we got our appt. But since then it has been so much waiting. Wait two months to get in for this test... repeat this test next month, oh you need surgery but we can't schedule you in for 3-4 MONTHS! Ugh. I am the worst with waiting.
> 
> I really hope so too! Thanks :)
> 
> Are you doing one final IUI this month if this one has a negative beta?


This IUI is our last and might stop ttc for awhile. Hard to plan for an IVF at the moment.


----------



## mrsbertrand

arcticfox said:


> mnelson815 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah we got in pretty quickly as well! I think within a month and a half of referral we got our appt. But since then it has been so much waiting. Wait two months to get in for this test... repeat this test next month, oh you need surgery but we can't schedule you in for 3-4 MONTHS! Ugh. I am the worst with waiting.
> 
> I really hope so too! Thanks :)
> 
> Are you doing one final IUI this month if this one has a negative beta?
> 
> 
> This IUI is our last and might stop ttc for awhile. Hard to plan for an IVF at the moment.Click to expand...

Praying this will be your cycle Arctic. 

:dust:


----------



## Ragnhild

So sorry mrsb... You are in my prayers too :hugs:


----------



## arcticfox

mrsbertrand said:


> BFN

Sorry MrsB. Makes me more sad. :( :( Are you going for another IUI?


----------



## mrsbertrand

Thanks ladies.

I called a naturopath and was actually able to speak with the Dr., who was very lovely and really took the time to speak with me about my concerns and what my best course of action might be. I've been thinking about acupuncture for a long time and she was able to inform me quite a bit more on the subject and the ways it can help fertility by diagnosing the underlying issues, even with unexplained infertility. The Naturopathic route takes a little longer though, as it does seek to improve things at a biological and psychological level and that takes time.

DH and I have discussed it, and we will continue with our next two rounds of IUI, and save money to take the naturo*-path-* beginning in April if our next two IUI are unsuccessful. I am concerned that maybe the timing was off this cycle, as I only OPK'd each morning. What if I surged the night before and we were off by 12 hours?

Did your DR's perform your inseminations, or was it a nurse? Were they guided by ultrasound or no ultrasound used for insemination? I've read different things and am curious to know if my situation/clinic is abnormal or not. 

:dust:


----------



## Swimming

mrsbertrand said:


> Thanks ladies.
> 
> I called a naturopath and was actually able to speak with the Dr., who was very lovely and really took the time to speak with me about my concerns and what my best course of action might be. I've been thinking about acupuncture for a long time and she was able to inform me quite a bit more on the subject and the ways it can help fertility by diagnosing the underlying issues, even with unexplained infertility. The Naturopathic route takes a little longer though, as it does seek to improve things at a biological and psychological level and that takes time.
> 
> DH and I have discussed it, and we will continue with our next two rounds of IUI, and save money to take the naturo*-path-* beginning in April if our next two IUI are unsuccessful. I am concerned that maybe the timing was off this cycle, as I only OPK'd each morning. What if I surged the night before and we were off by 12 hours?
> 
> Did your DR's perform your inseminations, or was it a nurse? Were they guided by ultrasound or no ultrasound used for insemination? I've read different things and am curious to know if my situation/clinic is abnormal or not.
> 
> :dust:

I'm sorry mrsb. ugh.

I did acupuncture (just acupuncture) for two months, and it was a wonderful experience. This was before we found out about my husbands morphology issue, and I was driving five hours to her. It is really important you get a good acupuncturist (which is why I drove so far haha). I cant find one in my area that justifies the price right now. 

I think I actually had the inverse of your situation mrsb, I did OPKs morning, noon, and night (why the hell not haha), started surging in the afternoon, called the clinic for the IUI the next day, had strong positive that night, and I'm concerned we did ours too early. Washed sperm don't live as long as sperm which are not washed. If I could do it again I would have done our IUI the following day to get that 36 hour mark. 

A nurse did mine, there was no ultrasound.

Should we make a February IUI thread? We decided if two-three rounds of injections with IUI doesn't work we will move on to donor sperm or IVF.


----------



## Swimming

Artic I just read your siggy and wanted to know about your journey to #1? If you don't mind sharing... I just love hearing success stories.


----------



## mnelson815

So sorry mrs.b!! I agree that maybe the timing was off a touch. I have read numerous sources that state doing opks in the morning are less reliable so maybe try switching it up this time? Apparently the best time to do this is between 11am-5pm. It give the lh enough time to surge in the morning to detect in your late morning early afternoon urine. Or you could just get cheapies and do multiple time slots like swimming! Haha!
I usually have a pretty good surge so I use some cheap non-dipstick ones for the few days leading up to surge and then when I start getting pretty good lines I use a digital to check. That way my digi packs last forever!

Yeah Arctic I would love to hear your story if you don't mind sharing? 

As for the thread - you can always adjust the title instead of making a new one incase you want to attract some new Feb guests. That way they can look back and see what has happened so far for everyone and their iui journey!

AFM - I am trying to learn some patience. I can't stand the wait anymore but complaining about it isn't going to change anything. I just wish time could go by a little faster so I could stop being in limbo so much and join in the ttc fun with you guys! 

Also - congrats on the job swimming!!


----------



## arcticfox

mrsbertrand said:


> Thanks ladies.
> 
> I called a naturopath and was actually able to speak with the Dr., who was very lovely and really took the time to speak with me about my concerns and what my best course of action might be. I've been thinking about acupuncture for a long time and she was able to inform me quite a bit more on the subject and the ways it can help fertility by diagnosing the underlying issues, even with unexplained infertility. The Naturopathic route takes a little longer though, as it does seek to improve things at a biological and psychological level and that takes time.
> 
> DH and I have discussed it, and we will continue with our next two rounds of IUI, and save money to take the naturo*-path-* beginning in April if our next two IUI are unsuccessful. I am concerned that maybe the timing was off this cycle, as I only OPK'd each morning. What if I surged the night before and we were off by 12 hours?
> 
> Did your DR's perform your inseminations, or was it a nurse? Were they guided by ultrasound or no ultrasound used for insemination? I've read different things and am curious to know if my situation/clinic is abnormal or not.
> 
> :dust:

I tried acupuncture this IUI cycle. It helped start AF which was good. We didn't have to drive back and forth for my scan which was the next day. Then acupuncture a week after, 24 hrs before and the day of IUI. 

I only did OPK in the morning, I used FMU. Injected Gonal F usually at 6pm. And IUI was done by an RN, no ultrasound.


----------



## arcticfox

Swimming said:


> Artic I just read your siggy and wanted to know about your journey to #1? If you don't mind sharing... I just love hearing success stories.

My first pregnancy was quite the "surprise". I got pregnant the month we weren't trying and when we got our fur baby, a 2-mo old Black Lab. &#128525;&#128525;
2 months prior, we went to see our family doctor to get a fertility referral . We did blood work and everything were good. Even my Dr was surprised when I told him.


----------



## mrsbertrand

arcticfox said:


> Swimming said:
> 
> 
> Artic I just read your siggy and wanted to know about your journey to #1? If you don't mind sharing... I just love hearing success stories.
> 
> My first pregnancy was quite the "surprise". I got pregnant the month we weren't trying and when we got our fur baby, a 2-mo old Black Lab. &#128525;&#128525;
> 2 months prior, we went to see our family doctor to get a fertility referral . We did blood work and everything were good. Even my Dr was surprised when I told him.Click to expand...

Thank you ladies for sharing, sounds like my procedure was the norm then :) 

What a great story Arctic, that must have been a wonderful feeling!

I can't seem to be able to change the title on this thread, it's only giving met he option to edit the post. Has any one done this before and can guide me?

:dust:


----------



## Swimming

I haven't done it before mrsb. 

Artic, how wonderful :) I love dogs... they bring so much joy!!!!! That is a great story, I wonder why for some the month they don't try works !!! Lab puppies are so entertaining!!! I think our dog has some lab in him, he was quite the handful when he was a puppy!!


----------



## mnelson815

I am not sure exactly how to change the title, but a lot of ladies do it so it has got to be somewhere.... Maybe go to edit your first post and see if the title bar shows up at the top of the screen?

Ah yes! I wish I could "not try" for a cycle, but I think I am way to fully aware of them now, that I would still know when I am ovulating and could never really fully be able to "not try" haha.

Puppies bring so much joy! I love ours like a child. That is probably not too healthy, but he is everything! We got lucky as he is a pretty big guy (120lbs), so he isn't too hyper and crazy. Much more laid back!


----------



## Swimming

Oh my gosh, ours is 85lbs and full of energy still! We plan on one day getting a newfypoo, because of the laid back reputation. 

I get my first shot tonight, I'm pretty excited because it feels like I'm doing something to make progress!


----------



## arcticfox

Yay!! Good luck this cycle!!


----------



## mrsbertrand

Huzzah! Title is now changed.

I've got four fur babies, 2 border collie mixes, a chinchilla and a rat. I love them all to pieces <3

Good luck Swimming! :dust:

Can't wait to hear Arctic, fingers and toes crossed for you! :dust:

How are you feeling Ragnhild?


----------



## Swimming

mrsbertrand said:


> Huzzah! Title is now changed.
> 
> I've got four fur babies, 2 border collie mixes, a chinchilla and a rat. I love them all to pieces <3
> 
> Good luck Swimming! :dust:
> 
> Can't wait to hear Arctic, fingers and toes crossed for you! :dust:
> 
> How are you feeling Ragnhild?

I second the request for an update from Artic & Rag!!!

I love border collies :) :) <3 animals are the best. 

My first shot wasn't that bad at all. It was really weird, I was laying down, I felt the needle go in and it was fine, then my knee kicked out as if I was getting my patella reflex checked haha. 
.


----------



## arcticfox

I had trouble opening the website since yesterday, weird. Anyway, I didn't POAS today. I'm going for my beta on Monday. 

Swimming - glad you're doing well with your injections. haha, you got a nice knee reflex there.


----------



## arcticfox

mrsbertrand said:


> Huzzah! Title is now changed.
> 
> I've got four fur babies, 2 border collie mixes, a chinchilla and a rat. I love them all to pieces <3
> 
> Good luck Swimming! :dust:
> 
> Can't wait to hear Arctic, fingers and toes crossed for you! :dust:
> 
> How are you feeling Ragnhild?

Yay!! Love fur babies! We are thinking of adopting a kitten or a dog.


----------



## arcticfox

mnelson815 said:


> I am not sure exactly how to change the title, but a lot of ladies do it so it has got to be somewhere.... Maybe go to edit your first post and see if the title bar shows up at the top of the screen?
> 
> Ah yes! I wish I could "not try" for a cycle, but I think I am way to fully aware of them now, that I would still know when I am ovulating and could never really fully be able to "not try" haha.
> 
> Puppies bring so much joy! I love ours like a child. That is probably not too healthy, but he is everything! We got lucky as he is a pretty big guy (120lbs), so he isn't too hyper and crazy. Much more laid back!

Wish I can do the "we're not trying" kinda month but I'm too involved with this ttc journey. :wacko: 

I like a more laid back dogs!


----------



## mrsbertrand

We did the "not trying" thing for a month and it was glorious. The. my coworker got pregnant and it all went to pot lol.


----------



## WishnandHopn

Hi ladies, can I join you? We're doing IUI with injectables in March. I'm so nervous! We've been TTC since Dec 2015, conceived once but sadly lost it early. My DH has lowish count, motility and morphology and I had endometrial polyp surgery in October. I'm 38 so time is not on our side!

I am hoping to make Feb a more relaxed month since we'll be on vacation during my fertile week. I also don't know how to "not try" after trying for so long...it's just second nature now.


----------



## arcticfox

mrsbertrand said:


> We did the "not trying" thing for a month and it was glorious. The. my coworker got pregnant and it all went to pot lol.

ttc is brutal!

BFN this morning using FRER, No need to go for a beta on Monday. We will stop ttc for a bit but I'll hang around and cheer for your bfps!!


----------



## arcticfox

WishnandHopn said:


> Hi ladies, can I join you? We're doing IUI with injectables in March. I'm so nervous! We've been TTC since Dec 2015, conceived once but sadly lost it early. My DH has lowish count, motility and morphology and I had endometrial polyp surgery in October. I'm 38 so time is not on our side!
> 
> I am hoping to make Feb a more relaxed month since we'll be on vacation during my fertile week. I also don't know how to "not try" after trying for so long...it's just second nature now.

Welcome WishnandHopn!! Sorry for your loss. :-(


----------



## WishnandHopn

Thanks arctic. I'm sorry for your BFN.


----------



## melissa44

Hi everyone!
This is my first time posting about my ttc journey! I am on my 4th IUI. Male factor infertility. DH had low motility issues, had varicocele repair surgery in July 2016 and numbers have improved so much! Therefore we tried natural for a few months after that but no luck.
IUI #1 w/clomid had 1 mature follicle BFP-Chemical pregnancy. 
IUI #2 w/ clomid and inj 3 mature follicles BFP but resulted in MC at week 6.
IUI #3 w/ clomid and inj. 1 mature follicle BFN!

This is our first IUI after his succesful varicocele repair! Since we've had 2 prior "successful" IUIs, we have a lot of hope this time around.
I'm currently 11 days post IUI and have had thee craziest symptoms this time around! I am on Endometrin supp which I know can mimic pregnancy symptoms but never like this time around! 2 days ago I had horrible cramping, mostly on mid/right side and lower back pain. Kind of felt like period cramps.. anyone had similar symptoms and still got their BFP?!


----------



## Tia792000

Hello everyone! I am 37. My husband and I have been TTC for 4 years. Jan 27th was our 1st IUI. I took Femara with trigger shot (Novarel). Now on day 9 post IUI and taking progesterone suppositories. I have been doing all the right things, eating right, sleeping 8hrs, drinking lots of water, and trying to take it easy. My symptoms so far are tender nipples, and mild cramping. Look forward to taking this exciting journey with you! Spreading baby dust to you all!!


----------



## melissa44

Hey Tia792000! We are almost the same dpiui. I'm also on progesterone suppositories. Have they given you any "period-like" cramps? 
Good luck to you! When do you test?


----------



## Swimming

I'm sorry Artic, I am hoping the break will refresh you. 

I missed a lot yesterday it seems. Welcome Meslissa, Tia, & WishnandHopn!

This is my first cycle on injections (with IUI) if you guys didnt get a chance to read back... I am currently feeling SUPER guilty for having lots of carbs watching the superbowl (and this morning, was in a hurry for breakfast). I am a little suspicious I have PCOS because my AMH is high at 5.2.... but lighter weight with normal fasting glucose and A1c, and no cysts found on ultrasounds. 

We are battling super low morphology, but high count and high motility. 

Excited to see updates from you all. I'm behind you guys, at cycle day 8. I usually ovulate day 14-17... (once I ovulated on day 12)... but with injections I'm assuming its different. I hope they decide to trigger me early because I am nervous about a canceled cycle due to any cysts, although they haven't found any... just my online researching that has me paranoid. I think I need to take a break from the computer. haha


----------



## mrsbertrand

Welcome to our new ladies, thank you for joining us, and allowing us to join your TTC journey! 

Arctic, so sorry for your BFN! Wishing you a nice relaxing February! :hugs:

Wishn&Hopn and Melissa, So sorry for your loss!

Welcome Tia, sore nipples sounds promising! fingers crossed this is your cycle!

:dust: for everyone!

Ragnhild, Goodluck on wednesday!


----------



## mnelson815

Google is not your friend!! But seriously, who am I to talk? I google everything and scare myself half to death.

Glad the injections are going well! When is your next ultrasound to check on your growing follies? CD8 is getting really close though! 

Welcome new ladies!! Can't wait to hear how the cycles turn out for you guys! Melissa that is such good luck with BFPs from IUI!

Melissa, do you mind sharing your DH's numbers pre and post varicocele repair? I would love to hear more about this!

Wishin - Could you share any info about your polyp removal? I am getting mine done in March and am so scared about it!! Google has convinced me I am the <1% where they are cancerous....AH!


----------



## mrsbertrand

Mnelson, Google is the worst! I had myself thinking maybe my beta was negative because I had an ectopic pregnancy (nausea, shoulder pain, negative beta) lol, but my ultrasound didn't show anything to that effect this morning haha so we all know Google is not a reliable Doctor lol. Will they be doing a biopsy on your polyps?

Swimming, I took a page out of your book and started asking questions at my appointment this morning. 

She said they wouldn't do injections without first upping myFemara. I was taking 2.5 mg a day for 5 days, and I asked if we could up it this cycle, meaning I would take two a day. They are going to call me if the doctor says no, but she doesn't
T think it will be a problem. 

I just want to give us the best chances possible, and hopefully having more targets as they say will help.

She also said that my timing was perfect for the LH surge and not to worry on that account.

For those ladies who took Femara, what was your dose?

:dust:


----------



## mnelson815

When I was just normally taking femara without IUI my dose was 5mg once a day. I think it gave me quite a few follicles however haha.

And yes, they send all polyps removed out to be tested, my doctor described it kind of like moles. Any time they remove a mole they send it out just in case, so they do the same with polyps.


----------



## melissa44

Hi Swimming!
How are you feeling with the injectables? They always give me headaches and not just a small headache that lasts a couple hours... I go to bed and wake up with one type of headache! 
And yes! &#128514; I think I might need to take a break from googling too! Driving myself crazy this TWW! I go in for my beta on Wednesday but I pretty much lost hope. Starting to prepare myself for a BFN.


----------



## melissa44

Thank you mrsb.

Mnelson, yes! I still hold on to the thought that this has worked before, it's only a matter of time.. 
So my DH # were always kind of all over the place before the varicocele repair. Sometimes they were decent and sometimes they were bad. The lowest pre-repair total motile sperm count he ever got was about 5 million, average was about 30 million, and highest (one time only!) 62 million... POSTrepair last one was 134 million!!! &#128516; That was this past December


----------



## WishnandHopn

Mnelson, I was so nervous before my polyp surgery but it turned out to be really easy! I woke up from the anesthesia feeling fine, barely any cramping and very light spotting only lasted a couple days. It was a good size polyp, 2 cm diameter! They sent it to pathology back in October, but my doctor hasn't yet received the pathology report. So I am assuming I am in the 99% and it was benign! I think endometrial cancer is very very rare in premenopausal women. Try not to worry...easier said than done, I know! Will yours be done hysteroscopically?


----------



## mnelson815

Wishn - Yes I am having a hysteroscopy as I am having my septate uterus repaired at the same time. I have a few polyps and but they are all pretty small. I think the biggest is 7mm, then one that is 5mm and 3mm. It concerned me that I have so many but also, i figured they all couldn't be cancer... I just probably grow extra bumps for some odd reason. He actually told me that if I wasn't getting my septum repaired, he probably wouldn't go and remove them because they were so small. Here is hoping however!!

Thanks for the response, I can settle my nerves a bit more now.


----------



## Swimming

mrsbertrand said:


> Mnelson, Google is the worst! I had myself thinking maybe my beta was negative because I had an ectopic pregnancy (nausea, shoulder pain, negative beta) lol, but my ultrasound didn't show anything to that effect this morning haha so we all know Google is not a reliable Doctor lol. Will they be doing a biopsy on your polyps?
> 
> Swimming, I took a page out of your book and started asking questions at my appointment this morning.
> 
> She said they wouldn't do injections without first upping myFemara. I was taking 2.5 mg a day for 5 days, and I asked if we could up it this cycle, meaning I would take two a day. They are going to call me if the doctor says no, but she doesn't
> T think it will be a problem.
> 
> I just want to give us the best chances possible, and hopefully having more targets as they say will help.
> 
> She also said that my timing was perfect for the LH surge and not to worry on that account.
> 
> For those ladies who took Femara, what was your dose?
> 
> :dust:

Always good to ask, right ? Now they know you want progress!!

I was on 5mg femara last month (two pills :) ) . Its nice they seem like they are going to be cool about upping the dose mrsb!!! I think your cycle sounds lovely this month!


----------



## Swimming

melissa44 said:


> Hi Swimming!
> How are you feeling with the injectables? They always give me headaches and not just a small headache that lasts a couple hours... I go to bed and wake up with one type of headache!
> And yes! &#128514; I think I might need to take a break from googling too! Driving myself crazy this TWW! I go in for my beta on Wednesday but I pretty much lost hope. Starting to prepare myself for a BFN.

Hi melissa!! So far, so good with the injectables... they made my boobs pretty big (like they usually get before AF), so I like this side effect haha. I had a headache with femara.... I hope I can avoid that with the shots. ugh. 

I hate the cycles where I begin BFN prepping. So great for you to have the reassurance that it has worked in the past though. Helps with the remaining positive right??


----------



## Tia792000

Swimming- I hope the injectionsame are just what you need to make baby magic happen! Keep us updated!! 

Melissa- Wow, we are so close! Feeling any diffrent? This wait is just terrible!! I forgot to mention I am super bloated and scared to do any exercise. My cramps are like period cramps then some twinge pains also. The symptoms come and go and seem stronger in the evening (probably because I'm focusing on them more). I just started getting a little headache and a little lightheaded, so I'm really trying to drink lots of water. I'm going to try to hold out from testing untill Friday when I have the blood test. I'm prepared more for the negative because I have never had a positive. If I'm positive I will be in disbelief and will take a while to sink in. Lol


----------



## melissa44

Tia - I have had the craziest side effects this iui round! I am also super bloated and (sorry tmi) super gassy! To the point where it's just became so uncomfortable to even sleep. Crazy vivid dreams, hot flashes, severe headaches, hard and tingling nipples (tmi again&#128517;) sore breasts (but that went away at about 8-9 dpiui). On day 9 dpiui I had pretty painful cramps I seriously thought this is game over, I'm for sure getting AF today or tomorrow, but nothing yet. That was the point where my "stress-free" TWW went to crap &#128517; I'm just soo anxious to test in 2 days! 
Good luck on Friday! Keep us updated with your results.


----------



## Tia792000

Mrsbertrand- I took Femara 2.5mg. At my post iui US I had one good mature folical and one not so big on the other side. I wish I took note on the sizes. I'm hoping they are both good and have a better chances for twins!! I will definitely ask for an increase in the dose if this one didn't take. 

The post washed sperm was 10 million. Seems low compared to others, but my dr seemed pleased. I had really intense cramping day after iui. I think it was ovulation pain more painful from the Femara and or tiger shot. I'll definitely take the next day off if I need to do any more iui's. Praying so hard and have my loved ones praying for us too! &#55357;&#56911;&#55357;&#56911;&#55357;&#56911; 
3.5 more days wait!!!


----------



## Tia792000

Melissa- have you tested yet? Anything new? I have a new thing that I am getting. I have been having indigestion gas, and a little regurgitation (sorry) at night. Headache and dizziness off and on. I'm going to be so disappointed if these are all symptoms from the progesterone. I know they are very similar to pregnancy symptoms. What a cruel joke. Lol


----------



## melissa44

Tia - Just had my beta today. BFN :( Not taking it too well this time. Just so scared we only have 2 more IUI tries before our insurance cuts us off and we have to move on to IVF. We cannot afford 10-15k per IVF try! That is just so ridiculous! But I'm sure we'll figure something out. And to make matters worse new pregnancy announcement today from a family member &#128530; It's not that I'm not happy for them, I'm just so sick and tired of everything we go through with no success. I'm sure you girls know what that feels like!


----------



## mrsbertrand

melissa44 said:


> Tia - Just had my beta today. BFN :( Not taking it too well this time. Just so scared we only have 2 more IUI tries before our insurance cuts us off and we have to move on to IVF. We cannot afford 10-15k per IVF try! That is just so ridiculous! But I'm sure we'll figure something out. And to make matters worse new pregnancy announcement today from a family member &#128530; It's not that I'm not happy for them, I'm just so sick and tired of everything we go through with no success. I'm sure you girls know what that feels like!

I know this exact feeling! We are on our second round of three, and had thought about pursuing IVF in april but do not have the money to support that path. We've since decided to look into naturopathy (acupuncture and nutrition) to try and target the actual problem, if this round or the next does not work. Have you looked into other treatment options such as these? 

So sorry about your BFN, it is so hard to go through that month after month, especially when it seems so easy for everyone else to get pregnant. Just remember that as they may not know our journey, we may not know theirs. Not much we can do about the jealousy either way though :(


----------



## melissa44

MrsB - Thank you.
I did try acupuncture as well as chinese herbal medicine. I was very positive when I started it but I really didn't feel any change other than in my wallet! Heh. But everyone is different, it might work for you! And if not, at least it helps you relax and get rid of stress. 
Have you started a new cycle since your last failed IUI? 
I'm just getting off the progesterone to start my period soon and start a new cycle.


----------



## Swimming

melissa44 said:


> Tia - Just had my beta today. BFN :( Not taking it too well this time. Just so scared we only have 2 more IUI tries before our insurance cuts us off and we have to move on to IVF. We cannot afford 10-15k per IVF try! That is just so ridiculous! But I'm sure we'll figure something out. And to make matters worse new pregnancy announcement today from a family member &#128530; It's not that I'm not happy for them, I'm just so sick and tired of everything we go through with no success. I'm sure you girls know what that feels like!

I'm so sorry Melissa. I know the feeling. Depending on where you are, some clinics have reimbursement IVF programs if you qualify (I am sure you've looked into that though). It is ridiculous! I can also relate to the sentiment of pregnancy announcements where it seems like some people have everything. 

Mrsb has a point though. We had some friends who got pregnant third try and had healthy cute baby, THEN got pregnant AGAIN. ... seemed to go so smoothly with two healthy kiddos and they didn't miss a beat. But just found out both are battling some serious mental health problems and they are getting a divorce. I wish there were more BFPs from LTTTCers for the hope.

But nothing takes away the sting of a BFN. I agree that you will figure something out! If there is one thing I believe in its the power of sticking together and keeping-on-swimming (hence the name haha). Feel better!


----------



## Ragnhild

Hi ladies... sorry missed a lot but trying to catch up and cheer you on. 
Sorry about all the BFNs... i have also been through the heartache of seeing everyone around getting pg before me so i know exactly how it feels. The funny thing, i was technically healthy but the others all had multiple issues like pcos, thyroid, hpv.. you name it. I went through more than 4 years of baby showers, 1st birthdays, then 2nd, 3rd now even 4th, baby announcements etc, all while biting back tears. Anyway long story short you will survive as i did... find your own feel good methods, defense mechaniss or avoidance stratagies (which was me after 2 yrs ttc). And we saved up for some time to be able to afford the iui, and i was full of doubt and fear the whole time but it worked out. So keep the faith and one day it will happen for all of you. Fx and :dust: to you all... hope you get your bfps soon!!


----------



## mrsbertrand

Melissa, We are on our second cycle, back for monitoring day 10 on Monday.

Ragnhild, how was your U/S Scan??


----------



## Ragnhild

Hey mrsb... how r u holding up? 
Didn't have a scan it's at 12 weeks/20 weeks don't really remember lol. They give only 2 scans here and then i looked it up online and it turns out multiple scans are really part of the ligitation/commercial culture so i'm ok with just 2 https://www.whattoexpect.com/wom/pregnancy/0723/is-your-doctor-ordering-too-many-ultrasounds-.aspx
Had blood tests though and the mf is worried about diabetes so she will keep monitoring for that.


----------



## Tia792000

Melissa- so sorry to hear the news. I completely understand what you are going through! It's really hear to stay positive and look at the bright side, especially when you feel so helpless. I can not afford IVF either, and since I have never had a BFP I think if iui doesn't work for me thanow I must have some sort of implantation issue. When ever I Google it is can't find any medical reason or solution for it. I think it's because it's an unknown issue. So I'm not willing to spend that kind of money on the unknown. I have mentally prepared myself for plan B- adoption or plan C- just being a hands on aunt and traveling the world. 

I test tomorrow morning. If it's a no then on to 1-2 more iui's then we will take a break. I have a lot of indigestion heart burn at night full stomach and empty stomach. I also read it's due to high progesterone, go figure.... I hear real symptoms don't come along for 2weeks past period due. 

So happy to have found a place of support and people who share my fertility issue. My friend and family know, but they will never realy know.


----------



## melissa44

Thanks girls! 
Congrats on your BFP Ragnhild! Hope everything goes smoothly
Tia - taking the progesterone suppositories messes with your head! Lol. I learned this time to kind of ignore those symptoms because they will just drive you crazy! They mimick pregnancy symptoms so you will never know if it's due to pregnancy or the progesterone supplement.. but good luck! I hope it works out for you soon! ...Have you looked into low-cost IVF places? Depends where you live.. I live in expensive California! and I still found reasonable prices in Los Angeles area. 
And yes! I'm so happy I found this place as well. Even though some of our friends and families know they will never understand unless they've gone through this! So thank you girls!


----------



## mrsbertrand

Ragnhild said:


> Hey mrsb... how r u holding up?
> Didn't have a scan it's at 12 weeks/20 weeks don't really remember lol. They give only 2 scans here and then i looked it up online and it turns out multiple scans are really part of the ligitation/commercial culture so i'm ok with just 2 https://www.whattoexpect.com/wom/pregnancy/0723/is-your-doctor-ordering-too-many-ultrasounds-.aspx
> Had blood tests though and the mf is worried about diabetes so she will keep monitoring for that.

I'm hanging in there! I hope it's not diabetes, but there are ways of managing it if it is. I didn't realize it was something that could happen so early on! 

The upped dose of femara is making me cramp a little more i think, but otherwise we go for blood work and ultrasound on monday, -and if it's anything like last cycle i'll probably be there Friday Saturday sunday to confirm LH and then IUI number two! 

I will also be ignoring any and all symptoms until beta this time. Our bodies cannot be trusted when TTC!


----------



## Tia792000

MrsB- good luck on your iui!!! Can't wait to hear how it went and how your folicals looked with the increasedogs dose. I hope this it the one for you!! Ifor this one doesn't take I'm gona ask for a increased dose!

Ragnhild- congratulations on your pregnancy!!! I bet that is the best feeling in the world. Man the fertile mom's have no clue how lucky they are! 

Melissa- So I looked into the low cost IVF clinics. There is a few in CA. In San Diego they claim 100% pregnancy or money back!! Wow!! I'm in northern Nevada. SF or Sacramento would be my closet CA clinics. Reno just has the one that I go to. I haven't talked to them about IVF cost yet, so we will see what they cost if we can't succeed with iui. 

My 1st iui journey is almost over! Testing tomorrow... I realy don't feel different, but I know it's a 15-20% chance we will get a BFP :) I think its my subconscious protecting my self for possible disapointing news.


----------



## melissa44

Tia- Found a low cost IVF place in Los Angeles (which is closer to me) where if your first 2 cycles fail, the 3rd is free. And if the 3rd fails you may be eligible to get your money back! There's a lot of places, just need to look into it. 
Good luck today! Keep us updated!


----------



## Tia792000

It was a BFN for me today. AF will come this weekend, I'll get scheduled for my baseline US, hopefully get on a double dose of Femara, then do IUI #2 in a few weeks.

It such a bummer, and to make it worse I'm so upset about the 10+ lbs I have gained over the last 6 months of trying. 1st week don't want to work out during my period, then start to work out a few days, and before I know it it's ovulation time and 2ww. I'm too scared to workout during 2ww. I do home workouts that have a lot of moves that are not good for pregnancy, and its too cold for walks outside, so I'm going to join a gym tomorrow. That way I can do low a level workout on a treadmill during 2ww and work my but off the rest of the time!!


----------



## melissa44

Tia, I am so sorry about your BFN! It's so hard. Enjoy your weekend, open a bottle of wine and do somthing you otherwise couldn't do if you were pregnant.. That's what I do and it helps a little. 
I totally get what you mean about the working out thing. I started working out a few days after the IUI and on day 8dpiui I got the worst cramps ever. I'm scared the cramps were caused by the heavy workout I did the day before. Planning to take it easy more next IUI. We'll be so close in time! We can be IUI buddies. Lol.


----------



## mrsbertrand

melissa44 said:


> Tia, I am so sorry about your BFN! It's so hard. Enjoy your weekend, open a bottle of wine and do somthing you otherwise couldn't do if you were pregnant.. That's what I do and it helps a little.
> I totally get what you mean about the working out thing. I started working out a few days after the IUI and on day 8dpiui I got the worst cramps ever. I'm scared the cramps were caused by the heavy workout I did the day before. Planning to take it easy more next IUI. We'll be so close in time! We can be IUI buddies. Lol.


So sorry Tia! Let's make this our month! :dust:


----------



## arcticfox

mrsbertrand said:


> Ragnhild said:
> 
> 
> Hey mrsb... how r u holding up?
> Didn't have a scan it's at 12 weeks/20 weeks don't really remember lol. They give only 2 scans here and then i looked it up online and it turns out multiple scans are really part of the ligitation/commercial culture so i'm ok with just 2 https://www.whattoexpect.com/wom/pregnancy/0723/is-your-doctor-ordering-too-many-ultrasounds-.aspx
> Had blood tests though and the mf is worried about diabetes so she will keep monitoring for that.
> 
> I'm hanging in there! I hope it's not diabetes, but there are ways of managing it if it is. I didn't realize it was something that could happen so early on!
> 
> The upped dose of femara is making me cramp a little more i think, but otherwise we go for blood work and ultrasound on monday, -and if it's anything like last cycle i'll probably be there Friday Saturday sunday to confirm LH and then IUI number two!
> 
> I will also be ignoring any and all symptoms until beta this time. Our bodies cannot be trusted when TTC!Click to expand...

Good luck !!


----------



## Tia792000

Melissa- I started AF this morning and actually felt relief from all the progesterone symptoms and after my 1st workout in months I felt like I was on cloud 9!! My husband and I decided we can afford one more IUI then a break for the spring to try naturally and do some traveling. This is so stressful and expensive, but if we caneed make a baby out of it totally worth it!! Gota keep a balance to keep my sanity  I hope we both make a baby next month!! I'm going to keep up my workout throughout, and just go lighter on the 2ww. 

Thanks everyone! I'm better than expected. I'm ready for round 2!


----------



## kk2003

Hi Everyone!

Is anyone still doing IUI? I did mine #1 IUI at the very end of January, awaiting for the 2 week mark tomorrow. Has anyone had success with IUI? Is anyone using progesterone as well? Just wanted to see where everyone else was in this process. 

My Husband and I have been TTC for 3.5 years, with a diagnosis of unexplained infertility.


----------



## mrsbertrand

kk2003 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Is anyone still doing IUI? I did mine #1 IUI at the very end of January, awaiting for the 2 week mark tomorrow. Has anyone had success with IUI? Is anyone using progesterone as well? Just wanted to see where everyone else was in this process.
> 
> My Husband and I have been TTC for 3.5 years, with a diagnosis of unexplained infertility.

Welcome Kk! fx for your BFP! How many follies did you have at Insemination? 

I am on my second round of IUI, likely tomorrow and Thursday. My blood work yesterday showed elevated LH, and I had a faint positive on LH strip this morning so am in my way for blood work. Yesterday I had 3 follies at 1.3, 1.5, 1.7.


Swimming, how are your injections going? How many Follies?

TIA, welcome to round two! Positivity goes a long way, and you're on the right track!


----------



## Swimming

Yes, kk welcome! Hope you get your BFP!

Sorry I have been MIA, just super busy prepping for new job and these fertility things. 

I am so sorry to read about the BFNs. I guess we just need to keep on keepin on. 

The injections were great until AFTER I did the IUI and triggered. I had 3 mature follicles (MrsB, I think the unit of measurement is different on my end, mine were 19mm). When I went in for the IUI post washed sperm was only 30 mil this time, with 60% motility (significantly less than last time- since our issue is morphology & they dont test for that for IUI, I am not hopeful). AND there were white blood cells in the sample so they have to culture it. I'm grateful they didn't cancel the cycle. Still, if it didn't work last time with super high count and motility with no white blood cells, how the hell is it going to work this time?

After the IUI, then next day my pelvis was AWFUL sore. I could barely walk. I almost regret taking this job because I can't imagine going to work like this. When I called the RE, she said ovulating 3 is different than ovulating 1, that my estrogen wasn't high enough to overstimulate... and its just a very uncomfortable side effect from injections. I also had leg pain, which is apparently large ovaries sitting on nerves in the hip that impact legs. 

I feel better today. 

OH, and I am getting a "booster" trigger Wednesday, which I am PETRIFIED is going to make me feel like I felt for the last two days.

Side note, I SURE AS HELL HOPE next cycle works because if I feel like this on a low dose of gonal & ovidrel, IVF scares me. Like I seriously can't imagine anything worse than the last two days. 

MrsB!!!!! I love how you have 3 follicles with femara!!!! Fingers crossed this month is THE month! Please update after bloodwork today!


----------



## kk2003

Hi All! Thanks for the welcome!

It's nice to see others going through this. I did get my BFN today, but that's ok! Onward to #2. Luckily, taking progesterone tends to mask any of those "crazy person" symptoms I usually get at the end of the TWW. I actually found that it is much nicer to be on the progesterone, even though it is annoying, because I'm much less sad and anxious as I normally am at the end of my cycle.

Tia-I still workout during all my fertility stuff (but that will change with IVF). I don't do any high impact (jumping, etc.) during my TWW after IUI but my fertility doc actually encouraged me to keep going. I feel as long as I have been TTC, I need to keep in shape and feeling good. Working out is a great stress reliever, and in my opinion, stress is worse than a little movement on a workout. But you have to do what makes you comfortable!! 

Mrs-When I did have the IUI on 31 Jan, I had x3 dominate follicles using letrozole (femara): I believe 22mm, 19mm, and 15mm. (I think they must measure yours slightly different) We did not do a trigger shot, my LH was high enough to trigger on it's own. We did have a lower washed sperm count (5.1million) than we have in the past . They had recommended coitus the day before the IUI (so it ended up being 12 hours before due to work schedules). Did anyone else do this? We wonder if that is why we had a lower sperm count. 

Swimming-I understand your concern with the pelvic pressure. It is a little annoying. I had to stop doing some of my higher impact workout routine, it felt like I had dumbbells in my body!! I know IVF is a scary thing, but I just had a friend who did it, and she had success the first time! She said it was easier than she thought and not really painful compared to the HSG (which for me was not very pleasant at all). It was nice to hear that someone had a good experience and success. 

Good luck everyone for your upcoming cycles!


----------



## Swimming

I'll use someone elses words here and say welcome to #2 kk!!

Will you be doing femara again?

P.S, It is Valentines Day in the states. I'd like to say happy valentines day to everyone!


----------



## melissa44

Welcome kk! Sorry about your BFN. Good luck on the next cycle! 

Stay positive Swimming! I had a BFP with only a 5 million count!!! Unfortunately it ended in miscarriage at 6 weeks.. but it worked! So you never know! It just takes 1!

I went in for my baseline ultrasound yesterday afternoon and turns out I have 4 cysts on my ovaries so they can't start me on medications because the cysts will "absorb" all the medication. So they put me on birth control pills x 2 weeks. This had never happened to me before! And this is my 5th IUI... I was a little disappointed since I'm going back to work soon and this process just doesn't work with my work schedule but oh well... just hoping these cysts shrink in the next 2 weeks!

Happy Valentines Day &#128522;&#10084;


----------



## mrsbertrand

Swimming said:


> Yes, kk welcome! Hope you get your BFP!
> 
> Sorry I have been MIA, just super busy prepping for new job and these fertility things.
> 
> I am so sorry to read about the BFNs. I guess we just need to keep on keepin on.
> 
> The injections were great until AFTER I did the IUI and triggered. I had 3 mature follicles (MrsB, I think the unit of measurement is different on my end, mine were 19mm). When I went in for the IUI post washed sperm was only 30 mil this time, with 60% motility (significantly less than last time- since our issue is morphology & they dont test for that for IUI, I am not hopeful). AND there were white blood cells in the sample so they have to culture it. I'm grateful they didn't cancel the cycle. Still, if it didn't work last time with super high count and motility with no white blood cells, how the hell is it going to work this time?
> 
> After the IUI, then next day my pelvis was AWFUL sore. I could barely walk. I almost regret taking this job because I can't imagine going to work like this. When I called the RE, she said ovulating 3 is different than ovulating 1, that my estrogen wasn't high enough to overstimulate... and its just a very uncomfortable side effect from injections. I also had leg pain, which is apparently large ovaries sitting on nerves in the hip that impact legs.
> 
> I feel better today.
> 
> OH, and I am getting a "booster" trigger Wednesday, which I am PETRIFIED is going to make me feel like I felt for the last two days.
> 
> Side note, I SURE AS HELL HOPE next cycle works because if I feel like this on a low dose of gonal & ovidrel, IVF scares me. Like I seriously can't imagine anything worse than the last two days.
> 
> MrsB!!!!! I love how you have 3 follicles with femara!!!! Fingers crossed this month is THE month! Please update after bloodwork today!

swimming, so good to hear from you! Sorry the injections are making you feel awful, and that your count is less :( 

What is tomorrow's trigger supposed to do for you? 

Yes our units are different, Today i have two that are mature, 17mm and 19mm, bloodwork and ultrasound AGAIN tomorrow and likely a trigger tomorrow eve and IUI thursday and friday. the follicle at 13mm seems to be staying there lol.

:dust:


----------



## mrsbertrand

kk2003 said:


> Hi All! Thanks for the welcome!
> 
> It's nice to see others going through this. I did get my BFN today, but that's ok! Onward to #2. Luckily, taking progesterone tends to mask any of those "crazy person" symptoms I usually get at the end of the TWW. I actually found that it is much nicer to be on the progesterone, even though it is annoying, because I'm much less sad and anxious as I normally am at the end of my cycle.
> 
> Tia-I still workout during all my fertility stuff (but that will change with IVF). I don't do any high impact (jumping, etc.) during my TWW after IUI but my fertility doc actually encouraged me to keep going. I feel as long as I have been TTC, I need to keep in shape and feeling good. Working out is a great stress reliever, and in my opinion, stress is worse than a little movement on a workout. But you have to do what makes you comfortable!!
> 
> Mrs-When I did have the IUI on 31 Jan, I had x3 dominate follicles using letrozole (femara): I believe 22mm, 19mm, and 15mm. (I think they must measure yours slightly different) We did not do a trigger shot, my LH was high enough to trigger on it's own. We did have a lower washed sperm count (5.1million) than we have in the past . They had recommended coitus the day before the IUI (so it ended up being 12 hours before due to work schedules). Did anyone else do this? We wonder if that is why we had a lower sperm count.
> 
> Swimming-I understand your concern with the pelvic pressure. It is a little annoying. I had to stop doing some of my higher impact workout routine, it felt like I had dumbbells in my body!! I know IVF is a scary thing, but I just had a friend who did it, and she had success the first time! She said it was easier than she thought and not really painful compared to the HSG (which for me was not very pleasant at all). It was nice to hear that someone had a good experience and success.
> 
> Good luck everyone for your upcoming cycles!

We are told to abstain for 2-5 days before IUI, interesting that you are told to go for it! Sorry about your BFN :(


----------



## mrsbertrand

melissa44 said:


> Welcome kk! Sorry about your BFN. Good luck on the next cycle!
> 
> Stay positive Swimming! I had a BFP with only a 5 million count!!! Unfortunately it ended in miscarriage at 6 weeks.. but it worked! So you never know! It just takes 1!
> 
> I went in for my baseline ultrasound yesterday afternoon and turns out I have 4 cysts on my ovaries so they can't start me on medications because the cysts will "absorb" all the medication. So they put me on birth control pills x 2 weeks. This had never happened to me before! And this is my 5th IUI... I was a little disappointed since I'm going back to work soon and this process just doesn't work with my work schedule but oh well... just hoping these cysts shrink in the next 2 weeks!
> 
> Happy Valentines Day &#128522;&#10084;

Sorry about your Cysts! I can only imagine how hard that must have been to hear, having to take birth control when trying to have a baby, ugh!

Here's hoping they go away quickly and you can get back on track without ok much stress from your work schedule. FX and babydust!

Happy Valentine's day everyone, hoping we are all successful on our next cycles! &#128525;&#128536;&#128151;


----------



## mnelson815

Swimming said:


> Yes, kk welcome! Hope you get your BFP!
> 
> Sorry I have been MIA, just super busy prepping for new job and these fertility things.
> 
> I am so sorry to read about the BFNs. I guess we just need to keep on keepin on.
> 
> The injections were great until AFTER I did the IUI and triggered. I had 3 mature follicles (MrsB, I think the unit of measurement is different on my end, mine were 19mm). When I went in for the IUI post washed sperm was only 30 mil this time, with 60% motility (significantly less than last time- since our issue is morphology & they dont test for that for IUI, I am not hopeful). AND there were white blood cells in the sample so they have to culture it. I'm grateful they didn't cancel the cycle. Still, if it didn't work last time with super high count and motility with no white blood cells, how the hell is it going to work this time?
> 
> After the IUI, then next day my pelvis was AWFUL sore. I could barely walk. I almost regret taking this job because I can't imagine going to work like this. When I called the RE, she said ovulating 3 is different than ovulating 1, that my estrogen wasn't high enough to overstimulate... and its just a very uncomfortable side effect from injections. I also had leg pain, which is apparently large ovaries sitting on nerves in the hip that impact legs.
> 
> I feel better today.
> 
> OH, and I am getting a "booster" trigger Wednesday, which I am PETRIFIED is going to make me feel like I felt for the last two days.
> 
> Side note, I SURE AS HELL HOPE next cycle works because if I feel like this on a low dose of gonal & ovidrel, IVF scares me. Like I seriously can't imagine anything worse than the last two days.
> 
> MrsB!!!!! I love how you have 3 follicles with femara!!!! Fingers crossed this month is THE month! Please update after bloodwork today!

Swimming - 30 million is still great I would say! That's pretty much my Dh's whole sample haha. I have read that the chance of conception only really goes down below 5 million. Anything above that and there is a regular chance it will work. Especially with all your follicles! Don't worry about it! 

Mrs B- So excited that you are doing so well with follicles, and that trigger will likely produce two! Also, let me know wha tyou think of back to back IUIs. I was thinking that would be what I wanted to do. Although, some clinics say it makes no difference. I wonder how different the count will be from IUI 1 to IUI 2 one day apart?


----------



## agirlfromind

mrsbertrand said:


> Hello! As my hubby and I have been trying for 3 years and have undiagnosed , we are starting a 3 cycle IUI in January, with IVF set for April 2017. I am looking for some buddies :hugs:

hello!!!:flower: I am new to this page .My husband and I have been trying for 2 years .I have PCOS and anovulation that makes it hard to get pregnant. We have done two TI cycles with (femara+follistim+ovidrel)combination and one iui with same meds. Currently had an iui this month(feb) and now am in the TWW. Waiting for a positive outcome.
ALL THE BEST TO YOU!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Swimming

MrsB- I don't know what the trigger booster is supposed to do except maintain high progesterone. Like I have no idea and its weird. After research I guess a handful of REs do it. I AM SUPER excited about your two follicles!!!!! So grown and mature and ready to be fertilized!!!! I love that feeling right before ovulation, like the possibilities are so real!

Melissa- thanks so much for the encouragement! Also, the cysts.... ugh. Maybe this cycle will be an okay reset, though I know it doesnt make it suck any less. I hope they go away as fast as possible for you.


----------



## Swimming

mnelson thank you so much for the further encouragement! I just worry because the morphology, but positive thinking is always helpful. I saw what you were thinking about back to back IUIs, with lack of consensus as to if one IUI or two IUIs are more effective. I had the thought the other day that it can be hard to know which hour a women ovulates from, specifically, and since washed sperm can't survive like real sperm it makes sense to me to do it twice (though its not even an option for my clinic haha). But then I saw a study that said IUI before trigger was the way to go (what in the world), peer reviewed and all! Crazy right?

Welcome agirlfromind! Hope this month is it for all of us <3


----------



## mrsbertrand

Swimming said:


> mnelson thank you so much for the further encouragement! I just worry because the morphology, but positive thinking is always helpful. I saw what you were thinking about back to back IUIs, with lack of consensus as to if one IUI or two IUIs are more effective. I had the thought the other day that it can be hard to know which hour a women ovulates from, specifically, and since washed sperm can't survive like real sperm it makes sense to me to do it twice (though its not even an option for my clinic haha). But then I saw a study that said IUI before trigger was the way to go (what in the world), peer reviewed and all! Crazy right?
> 
> Welcome agirlfromind! Hope this month is it for all of us <3

Welcome agirlfromind! Baby dust to you, and the rest of us, when do you test???

Swimming, I can't imagine IUI before trigger, if washed sperm only live up to 3 days post wash? My nurse this morning said they survive up to 5 :/

Had first IUI today, Mnelson I think when doing the double wash they cover both the24/36/48 hour window, am hoping that will increase my chances but I've heard it could go either way in terms of effectiveness.

This was my first time with a trigger, and I did it myself! took me forever to buck up and stick it but it was an achievement, I hate needles!

Today post wash Count was 16 mil, 80% motility ad 7% morphology. This is the second time she has told me it's a promising cycle, so while I am going into it thinking "This is our cycle" (the power o positive thought right?) I'm not going to take her word for it haha. Definite pain and cramping this time, that i didn't experience during my first cycle. Though I did have an abdominal massage last saturday and that could also be contributing?

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Swimming

mrsbertrand said:


> Swimming said:
> 
> 
> mnelson thank you so much for the further encouragement! I just worry because the morphology, but positive thinking is always helpful. I saw what you were thinking about back to back IUIs, with lack of consensus as to if one IUI or two IUIs are more effective. I had the thought the other day that it can be hard to know which hour a women ovulates from, specifically, and since washed sperm can't survive like real sperm it makes sense to me to do it twice (though its not even an option for my clinic haha). But then I saw a study that said IUI before trigger was the way to go (what in the world), peer reviewed and all! Crazy right?
> 
> Welcome agirlfromind! Hope this month is it for all of us <3
> 
> Welcome agirlfromind! Baby dust to you, and the rest of us, when do you test???
> 
> Swimming, I can't imagine IUI before trigger, if washed sperm only live up to 3 days post wash? My nurse this morning said they survive up to 5 :/
> 
> Had first IUI today, Mnelson I think when doing the double wash they cover both the24/36/48 hour window, am hoping that will increase my chances but I've heard it could go either way in terms of effectiveness.
> 
> This was my first time with a trigger, and I did it myself! took me forever to buck up and stick it but it was an achievement, I hate needles!
> 
> Today post wash Count was 16 mil, 80% motility ad 7% morphology. This is the second time she has told me it's a promising cycle, so while I am going into it thinking "This is our cycle" (the power o positive thought right?) I'm not going to take her word for it haha. Definite pain and cramping this time, that i didn't experience during my first cycle. Though I did have an abdominal massage last saturday and that could also be contributing?
> 
> How is everyone else doing?Click to expand...

Yeah man! I def dont agree with the article, I just stumbled upon it. So weird!

Your numbers sound amazing! They don't do morphology at my clinic when we do IUIs. :nope: I wish they did!

Great work with the trigger- my husband does all the poking for me... but maybe one day I will get to feel like a total badass like you and do it myself haha!

I'm not hopeful. My boobs hurt right on cue. I've had all the cramps I normally get. Whatever lol I think when I stop caring maybe it will happen, and even though the power of positive attitudes is real..... it may be necessary for me to feel discouraged enough not to care . If that makes sense. That's what happened when I met my husband haha maybe its the same thing.


----------



## mrsbertrand

Swimming said:


> mrsbertrand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swimming said:
> 
> 
> mnelson thank you so much for the further encouragement! I just worry because the morphology, but positive thinking is always helpful. I saw what you were thinking about back to back IUIs, with lack of consensus as to if one IUI or two IUIs are more effective. I had the thought the other day that it can be hard to know which hour a women ovulates from, specifically, and since washed sperm can't survive like real sperm it makes sense to me to do it twice (though its not even an option for my clinic haha). But then I saw a study that said IUI before trigger was the way to go (what in the world), peer reviewed and all! Crazy right?
> 
> Welcome agirlfromind! Hope this month is it for all of us <3
> 
> Welcome agirlfromind! Baby dust to you, and the rest of us, when do you test???
> 
> Swimming, I can't imagine IUI before trigger, if washed sperm only live up to 3 days post wash? My nurse this morning said they survive up to 5 :/
> 
> Had first IUI today, Mnelson I think when doing the double wash they cover both the24/36/48 hour window, am hoping that will increase my chances but I've heard it could go either way in terms of effectiveness.
> 
> This was my first time with a trigger, and I did it myself! took me forever to buck up and stick it but it was an achievement, I hate needles!
> 
> Today post wash Count was 16 mil, 80% motility ad 7% morphology. This is the second time she has told me it's a promising cycle, so while I am going into it thinking "This is our cycle" (the power o positive thought right?) I'm not going to take her word for it haha. Definite pain and cramping this time, that i didn't experience during my first cycle. Though I did have an abdominal massage last saturday and that could also be contributing?
> 
> How is everyone else doing?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah man! I def dont agree with the article, I just stumbled upon it. So weird!
> 
> Your numbers sound amazing! They don't do morphology at my clinic when we do IUIs. :nope: I wish they did!
> 
> Great work with the trigger- my husband does all the poking for me... but maybe one day I will get to feel like a total badass like you and do it myself haha!
> 
> I'm not hopeful. My boobs hurt right on cue. I've had all the cramps I normally get. Whatever lol I think when I stop caring maybe it will happen, and even though the power of positive attitudes is real..... it may be necessary for me to feel discouraged enough not to care . If that makes sense. That's what happened when I met my husband haha maybe its the same thing.Click to expand...

Swimming, I know exactly what you mean! Even though I have one more cycle of IUI already paid for, I desperately don't want to go again next month, I'm so tired of the whole thing :( 

I wish someone would just say "you can't get pregnant because" so I can give up and finally get pregnant lol, because you're right, it's always when people don't care or give up that it finally happens.


Turns out they don't actually measure morphology for IUI, I've had three different nurses perform it in the last two months and this morning a different nurse said they don't measure it, they simply look to see if the number is greater than 7%. Post wash today was 19 million and 88% motility up from 30%!

You're not out yet! Our bodies can't be trusted! When do you test?


----------



## Swimming

I don't even get to test, because I did a "booster" trigger shot. I'll get my period probably next Friday or Saturday. The 27th if I don't get it then I "call to schedule a beta" but I never even get to that point. 

I hate to be the debby downor, I just feel like. Why bother lol. My husband said he's going to quit drinking but I doubt that will make a difference, I've seen such conflicting info. I wish adoption were a more probably option (the one infant to 36 parents ratio scares us), because this is getting too hard!!!

Your post wash counts sound fantastic!!! Excellent chance in my book!


----------



## melissa44

My past 3 IUIs have been with injectables... and the last one took extra long to finally get 3 mature follies.. over 2 weeks of injecting myself every night! Horrible! But so worth it as long as this works! ..After a few times you kinda get used to seeing a needle in your belly. Lol.

So btw. I had been reading about using castor oil. Have any of you girls used it? So many infertility success stories I figured it's worth a try.. also read it's used to dissolve ovarian cysts.


----------



## mrsbertrand

*hugs* This is such a hard road to travel, I definitely understand how you are feeling Swimming :(

Well, maybe if you don't get to test, it's better. I don't think i'll be testing unless my period is late. Just start enjoying your life and doing the things you would do if you weren't ttc. I realize that sounds like everything we hate to be told about just relax and let it happen, but it really does seem to be the thing that works :/ unfortunate of course, and nearly impossible to do. Have you looked into naturopathy and acupuncture? are you considering IVF? (Can't remember if you mentioned previously)

Melissa, your a champ! I haven't heard anything about castor oil though.


----------



## Swimming

mrsbertrand said:


> *hugs* This is such a hard road to travel, I definitely understand how you are feeling Swimming :(
> 
> Well, maybe if you don't get to test, it's better. I don't think i'll be testing unless my period is late. Just start enjoying your life and doing the things you would do if you weren't ttc. I realize that sounds like everything we hate to be told about just relax and let it happen, but it really does seem to be the thing that works :/ unfortunate of course, and nearly impossible to do. Have you looked into naturopathy and acupuncture? are you considering IVF? (Can't remember if you mentioned previously)
> 
> Melissa, your a champ! I haven't heard anything about castor oil though.

We did acupuncture, but the cost was going to quickly add up to an IVF attempt. Especially when the issue is morphology, I am just starting to think IVF with ICSI is the only way to go. We will probably end up at IVF. Though I think my ovaries may explode because just three follies I felt this time!

Melissa, I am hoping I get used to the heavy feeling in my ovaries that make it hard to walk. Then I can see doing this more long term haha. 

I may research castor oil when I get my next research itch!


----------



## ttcbabybrambl

iui on feb too!!! 13dpo


----------



## agirlfromind

Hello everyone!!!!

Iam in my tww and today is 9dpo for me. I noticed a brown line running from my 

belly button toward the pelvis. It was not there before, found it strange. Thatsy 

asking you guys to shed some light on it pls...


----------



## mrsbertrand

agirlfromind said:


> Hello everyone!!!!
> 
> Iam in my tww and today is 9dpo for me. I noticed a brown line running from my
> 
> belly button toward the pelvis. It was not there before, found it strange. Thatsy
> 
> asking you guys to shed some light on it pls...

Could be a Linea Nigra, a pregnancy line! Keep us posted :dust:


----------



## mrsbertrand

ttcbabybrambl said:


> iui on feb too!!! 13dpo

Welcome Brambl! :dust:


----------



## mnelson815

Hows your TWW going MrsB?


----------



## mrsbertrand

mnelson815 said:


> Hows your TWW going MrsB?

Hello love! 5dpiui today, I refuse to symptom spot and I'm kind of just living life, working and keeping busy rather than worrying about it, definitely not stressing the way I did last month. Focussing a lot on positive energy :) 

How are you?


----------



## mnelson815

Yay, good for you! It is so hard sometimes, but I totally think that is the best option. Try and live as normally as possible. I highly doubt I would be one of those pregnant ladies that feels any symptoms until like 6 weeks anyways, so I never really symptom spot much.

I am good, one month today until surgery!! And then on to either IUI or IVF with you ladies. I am sitting here waiting to see everyone's results!!


----------



## mrsbertrand

mnelson815 said:


> Yay, good for you! It is so hard sometimes, but I totally think that is the best option. Try and live as normally as possible. I highly doubt I would be one of those pregnant ladies that feels any symptoms until like 6 weeks anyways, so I never really symptom spot much.
> 
> I am good, one month today until surgery!! And then on to either IUI or IVF with you ladies. I am sitting here waiting to see everyone's results!!

Thank you Mnelson! Yay! *'It will be here before you know it, I'm waiting for results too! 

Swimming, you must be going crazy, I can't wait to hear from you!


----------



## Swimming

mnelson it is getting very close!!

mrsbertrand, I have not gotten my period yet, so I am 16dpiui. If my period doesn't come today I will call tomorrow for a beta, BUT I wake up with more and more of my usual PMS symptoms.... so rationally I am assuming my booster ovidrel shot may have extended my luteal phase a little. I am textbook premenstrual right now hahaha. WHERE IS THE CHOCOLATE


----------



## mrsbertrand

*passes the chocolate* Praying AF stays away for you swimming! How's the new job?

Ragnhild, how are you feeling?

so I just realized I'm technically 12 days past trigger tomorrow, and 10 days past iui. Trying to decide if I should test on wednesday or wait to see if AF shows up next week. I haven't POAS at all since IUI.


----------



## mrsbertrand

This last week is gonna kill me lol. 

Hubby started a new job so we won't be doing IUI next month. Which I am totally cool with, because I didn't want to go back anyway, even though we had one cycle left. 

I started back part time at my old job, which seems to be an open ended opportunity. 

Super crampy and twinges all the time, terrified to test, trying to wait it out but might give in. Trying not to symptom spot, and besides the cramps theres not much to tell.

Expecting AF a week from today. Trying to avoid the drive to the clinic just to get another negative. Hopefully it won't be negative.

How are you doing Swimming? Did AF show up? Beta Test? fx, prayers and baby dust for you! :dust:

How is everyone else?


----------



## Swimming

So, just goes to show how clueless we can be... I just got my positive beta at 299! felt like I was going to start my period the entire tww. Still feels like I could start.

I had serious cramps so mrsbertrand, you may be on to something. I held out testing because if I saw another negative like, FML. Today was harsh though, I was waiting to get off work to check the voicemail so I wouldn't be sobbing at work haha. 

I'm hoping that this one sticks, cautiously so excited though. I can't wait to see what happens with you girls!


----------



## WishnandHopn

Congrats Swimming!!! That's an amazing beta number! Hmmm more than one in there?!

This gives me hope...I'm 13 dpo and waiting for AF to show so I can call in with my day 1 and start my first ever IUI cycle!


----------



## mnelson815

OMG swimming, yay! 
Please remind me which iui was this for you? Number 2? Have you ever had a positive test before? You girls are giving me so much hope for an iui baby! Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## melissa44

Congrats on your BFP Swimming! So excited for you!

I go back into my RE's office for a rescan this Friday. Fingers crossed my cysts dissolved so I can start a new round!


----------



## mrsbertrand

OMG SWIMMING YAY! congratulations on your BFP, I am over the moon for you! What dpiui are you? I'm dying to test but holding out till saturday I think...


----------



## Swimming

Thank you everyone! I cannot believe it. I hardly slept last night (which can NOT be good, but what can you do?).

This was my second IUI, first IUI with the gonal-f and ovidrel injections. Yesterday was 18dpiui (my RE waits for longer for the beta test I have notied), I am 19dpiui today. 

Hope it sticks. First BFP since we have been trying. 

Melissa, I really hope your cysts dissolve as well! 

Forgive me for being short of words. I am so tired lol I hope tonight I can sleep for like 14 hours.


----------



## mrsbertrand

melissa44 said:


> Congrats on your BFP Swimming! So excited for you!
> 
> I go back into my RE's office for a rescan this Friday. Fingers crossed my cysts dissolved so I can start a new round!

Melissa, fx that they are dissolved! 

Wishn, sending you lots of baby dust! I hope you get lucky and conceive before needing to go for IUI! :dust:

Swimming, that must have been one long wait! Get some rest, :hugs:

Where my girls at? Arctic, Ragnhild, how are you ladies doing? xo


----------



## WishnandHopn

Thanks for the babydust Mrsb! I don't think I will be that lucky...I bet the witch will be here in the next 24 hours.

Swimming, those are the same drugs I'm going to be using for my cycle! Can I ask what dose of gonal-f you were on and for how many days? How much time between trigger and IUI? (Sorry if you already mentioned this in a previous post!)


----------



## Swimming

WishnandHopn said:


> Thanks for the babydust Mrsb! I don't think I will be that lucky...I bet the witch will be here in the next 24 hours.
> 
> Swimming, those are the same drugs I'm going to be using for my cycle! Can I ask what dose of gonal-f you were on and for how many days? How much time between trigger and IUI? (Sorry if you already mentioned this in a previous post!)

Gonal-f was 75.... starting on day 5 to day 9. Triggered with three follicles like 38/40 hours later? The day I triggered was a Wednesday.... we did it at 7:00. We had nothing on Thursday, and Friday morning I went in for the IUI at 11:30. So quite a while.


----------



## mrsbertrand

Well I just had some brown spotting like i'm about to get my AF, and mild cramping similar to AF so i think i'm out. I have read that this could also be normal in early pregnancy? I wasn't expecting AF until Tuesday but my cycle varies from 28-34 days. Guess if i don't get my AF by tomorrow morning based on these symptoms, I will still test tomorrow? I don't know.


----------



## Swimming

mrsbertrand said:


> Well I just had some brown spotting like i'm about to get my AF, and mild cramping similar to AF so i think i'm out. I have read that this could also be normal in early pregnancy? I wasn't expecting AF until Tuesday but my cycle varies from 28-34 days. Guess if i don't get my AF by tomorrow morning based on these symptoms, I will still test tomorrow? I don't know.


Hmm I wish I could be of help. Spotting can happen. Cramps can happen. Cramps happened to me. I didn't test until my beta, but my doctor didn't schedule beta like to the day of missed period, he waited a couple days I think. 

I hope AF stays away for you! I'm a big fan of injections.


----------



## melissa44

MrsB- Until AF isn't here there's still hope! Is your Dr not doing a beta? I don't trust HPTs! Some are just not too sensitive.. A friend of mine didn't get a positive HPT until she was almost 8 weeks pregnant! And she is now preg with a healthy baby. How many dpiui are you?

Update, went to my RE today and no sight of cysts :) I start on Menopur & Gonal F injections tomorrow night. Yay!


----------



## mrsbertrand

Way to go melissa, that's great news! Baby dust to you, fx this is your cycle!

My RE wanted to do a beta at 12dpiui, but i've been working and had decided to wait out AF as i have to drive 45 minutes to my clinic. yesterday was 14dpiui

Haven't taken an HPT, but I don't need to, the witch definitely showed up yesterday, so we're gonna put this on hold for a while. Hubby got a new job and because we won't know what days he needs off until the day before potential IUI we want to wait until after the 3 month probabtionary period. 

On our next round in a few months I might request injections, though. 

I will still be following this thread and praying for some more BFP's! I hope Swimming and Ragnhild will stick around and keep us posted on their awesome pregnancy journey xoxo


----------



## Swimming

I'm afraid I have bad news. I woke up today, and all the bloating and sore boobs has completely just stopped. 

Like my boobs literally went up a cup size, and now..... back to normal. 

Ugh. After ALLLLLLLLLL that. I had my second beta today, but I already know in my gut its bad news :(

Msb I hope this AF is quick for you, and after the probationary period I hope a BFP comes your way!

Melissa, congrats on the no cysts and good luck with the gonal :D :D


----------



## WishnandHopn

Mrsb, I'm really sorry that AF came...hey maybe you will be surprised by a natural BFP while you wait to start treatments again!

Swimming, I really hope everything comes back ok and your bean sticks. Early pregnancy symptoms can come and go and change. As hard as it is, try not to worry...just tell yourself "today I am pregnant" and try to enjoy it as much as you can! 

My IUI is being delayed since the clinic ran out of provincial funding for this fiscal year, so we'll do it in April instead. I was so ready and psyched myself up to do the injections and then nope, sorry, not happening unless we were willing to pay for everything out of pocket (we're not). More waiting...story of my TTC life!


----------



## mrsbertrand

Thanks lovelies, Keep your chin up Swimming, we already know our bodies can't be trusted, praying for your sticky bean, and anxiously awaiting the news with you!

Wish, sorry it's been delayed! I totally understand your position though, it's only one month and though the wait seems long it will be here before you know it!


----------



## melissa44

Swimming - Try to relax! I had absolutely NO pregnancy symptoms when I was pregnant early last year. All my symptoms practically disappeared after the 2ww. My hcg was going up normally and everything. Apparently its because our bodies kinda get used to the hcg hormone, when the hcg increases you might start getting symptoms again.
(My pregnancy was a healthy one but unfortunately my baby no longer had a heart beat after a few weeks. I had a car accident around that time and I feel like the stress my body underwent possibly had to do)


----------



## mrsbertrand

Swimming, any news?


So now i'm trying to determine if I am miscarrying at 4 weeks. AF started Friday, and usually by day 3 I don't have to change my tampon very often, but today I bled through twice in 3 hours, bright bright red. I've been on and off crampy, though not sever since Friday, so i took an hpt and it says negative. Could I be miscarrying? It's hard to know because i didn't take any blood tests or hpt since IUI until today. Should I go for a blood test tomorrow to see? I hate not knowing.

Mum said probably just side effects from HCG trigger. I think that's a possibility.


----------



## melissa44

MrsB - I'm so sorry about AF! In the chance this was a chemical pregnancy (super early miscarriage) I dont think the amount of blood would change at all from a normal period. It's usually very heavy once there was a sac and other tissues..which is after 6weeks preg.
My 1st IUI was a chemical pregnancy and my period was just as all the others.. Sometimes our periods change for soo many different reasons. Stress being the main one! And, didn't you just start acupuncture recently? Acupuncture helps by increasing bloodflow to the uterus. I wonder if that could cause it to change too?
Try not to worry unless you have other symptoms too. I don't think it's likely to have been a miscarriage though. 
Chin up and try again. Don't give up! 

Keep us updated Swimming!


----------



## WishnandHopn

MrsB it could be a chemical pregnancy, but without a positive hpt I would lean towards just a heavy period. It's probably not worth going in for a blood test. Even if it was a CP by day 3-4 of bleeding your blood hcg would likely come back negative, so you would never really know. Maybe on femara you had a strong O, thicker lining, more progesterone, etc which resulted in a heavier period? Either way, I hope the witch leaves town soon for you.


----------



## arcticfox

Swimming said:


> So, just goes to show how clueless we can be... I just got my positive beta at 299! felt like I was going to start my period the entire tww. Still feels like I could start.
> 
> I had serious cramps so mrsbertrand, you may be on to something. I held out testing because if I saw another negative like, FML. Today was harsh though, I was waiting to get off work to check the voicemail so I wouldn't be sobbing at work haha.
> 
> I'm hoping that this one sticks, cautiously so excited though. I can't wait to see what happens with you girls!

OmG!!! Congratulations Swimming!!!  Sorry been MIA again. Hubs started working again (after 11 months of not working). 

Excited to see the BFPs!


----------



## arcticfox

mrsbertrand said:


> Swimming, any news?
> 
> 
> So now i'm trying to determine if I am miscarrying at 4 weeks. AF started Friday, and usually by day 3 I don't have to change my tampon very often, but today I bled through twice in 3 hours, bright bright red. I've been on and off crampy, though not sever since Friday, so i took an hpt and it says negative. Could I be miscarrying? It's hard to know because i didn't take any blood tests or hpt since IUI until today. Should I go for a blood test tomorrow to see? I hate not knowing.
> 
> Mum said probably just side effects from HCG trigger. I think that's a possibility.


Sorry the witch showed up. :-( AF was heavier with my 2nd IUI too.


----------



## Swimming

My beta doubled, now just waiting for my third beta on Wednesday. Thank you everyone for your congrats!

THat is interesting about getting used to HcG. I hope Wednesday I have good news!

MsB isn't trying to figure out whats going on with our bodies exhausting? I don't know how quickly HcG exits the body, I wish I could advise more :(


----------



## kk2003

Sorry I have been MIA.
Congrats Swimming! That is so great!

I am currently on #2 IUI, in TWW. We had a much better response this time (almost too good) with 4 follicles and 23 million on the semen. I did not require a shot for ovulation, surged on my own. We are hoping this is a recipe for success!

Good luck to everyone! It's nice to know there are others out there :)


----------



## mrsbertrand

Good luck to everyone on their IUI this month, I hope to see some BFP's!!!

Swimming, I am so excited for you! You WILL have good news on Wednesday!

I don't think it was a MC, probably just a result of the HCG trigger. We aren't doing acupuncture yet but now that Hubby is working again, we are going to save up for some naturopathic treatments like that. This month we're just taking it easy :)

Congrats on hubby's job Arctic! :dust:


----------



## WishnandHopn

That's great news Swimming, good luck today!

Kk, wow 4 follicles! That's exciting! When will you test?


----------



## Swimming

Just wanted to update that my third beta more than doubled. :) 

I wish everyone so much luck this cycle!

4 follicles, Wow!


----------



## kk2003

Yes! 4 is a lot, and they actually gave us the option of not doing it due to higher chance of multiples. We decided to go ahead with it anyway, as we feel the chance of getting 4 again is probably high and we do not want to waste another month. 

I test on the 14th with an at home pregnancy test. I'm trying to stay hopeful and not worried. I'm sure you all feel similar, but at this point worrying doesn't help and negative emotions make it so much worse. I am happy with whatever comes our way! 

Good luck to everyone and I'll keep you all updated!


----------



## WishnandHopn

Good luck kk! I hope the last couple days of your wait pass quickly. Do you mind my asking what medication and dose you took (and how many days). I will be doing Gonal-f next cycle.


----------



## kk2003

Hi WishnandHopn,

I took femara 5mg, starting on day 2 through 6. And I am taking 100mg of progesterone once a day starting one day after IUI. I am not sure why I am on this drug as opposed to yours, but fertility is quite complicated and everyone is so different! Good luck to you as well!


----------



## kk2003

BFN today. Oh well, onward.


----------



## melissa44

Kk2003, I am so sorry about your BFN. There's no words to say, we've all been there. Just have to keep going. Hoping for your BFP soon. Take care!


----------



## melissa44

Having my 5th IUI on Thursday! So far I have 3 mature follicles on the left. Possibly (medium-sized) 1 on the right.. going in for yet another ultrasound and bloodwork tomorrow morning. 
This cycle I was on Menopur and Gonal-f. ... and oh my goodness! They are everywhere! I have soo many follicles. My ovaries feel like they're going to pop. Hoping this is the one!


----------



## kk2003

Thank you Melissa!! I hope you have good luck this cycle, follicles are looking good! It feels SO heavy, been there! It is such a relief to ovulate! Hoping you have a great IUI process and keep us updated! :) -KK


----------



## melissa44

Thank you Kk! Sorry if you mentioned it before but what's the cause of your infertility? You had such great numbers with the last IUI!


----------



## kk2003

Melissa,

It's unexplained. We have done all the tests (hormones, HSG, ultrasounds), and the only thing it could possibly be is moderately "slow moving" sperm (which research has shown is not clear if this is a cause of true infertility) and a negative post-coital (meaning they think the sperm aren't getting up there and dying off quickly). So we are hoping IUI is the bypass for both "slow sperm" and the possible post-coital issues. Pregnancy is so complex, we aren't sure if there is just something else that they just don't understand. Honestly (and not sure if you are religious) but we are leaving it up to God. We are following the treatment plan set forth for us, and praying. I held off on IUI for a year before we started in Jan. I then decided not to wait anymore and just do what the experts say. I think that is all we can do at this point: trust God and trust their plan for us. I was scared to do this whole process, but I think it has been a great experience and made me (hopefully) a better/more humble person. I will no longer take for granted what is given to me in life, and what I have now. I'm so thankful and I just hope that this journey will make be stronger each day. Thanks! -KK


----------



## melissa44

Kk,
We're in a very similar situation. (I'm 26, DH 30) We were trying for over 2 years. My husband's numbers were initially on the low side but not horrible either. They then found a varicocele so they repaired it in July and by November his numbers were excellent but still not happening! We tried natural again from July until January 2017 but it still wouldn't happen. So at this point it is also unexplained. Our bodies are so complex I guess we'll never know the real cause! 
Totally agree with you, just hope that this happens soon and pray for strength to keep on going! This whole experience has definetely made our marriage so much stronger. We found this whole new love for each other that we otherwise probably wouldn't have found. (Haha super cheesy. Sorry.) Plus, once we actually have our babies we will be able to love and cherish in a slightly different way than someone who didn't fight this hard for a baby.


----------



## mrsbertrand

KK, so very sorry for your BFN! Good luck on your next cycle, God will carry you <3 

Melissa, good luck today, Baby dust to you both! :dust:


----------



## kk2003

Melissa,

What you said is so true about the new love for each other. We found that too!! It is unfortunately not all couples experience that, and not being able to have ones own children may lead to the opposite. I think it's great you guys are embracing your struggles and hopefully will find more happiness when it is over. I agree, I feel our future babies will be so much more meaningful to us if we hadn't worked so hard. Although I hate to admit it, this struggle has been good for me and I think it is important that my DH and I go through it together. You can't learn through success, only failure. I'm glad your DH was able to get his diagnosis corrected, not a great way to find out though! Hopefully this helps, and maybe we are all just waiting for that perfect combination! I'm not sure you feel this way, but I feel a great sense of relief doing IUI (minus the invasive stuff) because I don't have to think about it. I just go there, they tell me what to do, and I wait. Its nice not having all the pressure to "get it just right". Not as fun when you have to try and plan around it. 

My next IUI will probably be around the week of the 27th, so I'll keep y'all updated! 

Thanks Mrsbertrand! I appreciate this thread and your support!


----------



## melissa44

Thanks MrsB!

Goodluck Kk! We are pretty opposites. I test around the time you start.. Test date is 3/30! Keep us updated! 

IUI was today! 5 mature follicles and 21 million total motile sperm. Numbers look great so I'm hoping this is the one <3 Taking it easy today and the weekend then going back to the gym on Monday. I feel soo hopeful this time around! :)


----------



## WishnandHopn

Great numbers Melissa! I really hope this is it for you!

Kk I also feel like my DH and I have grown closer and more in love going through loss and infertility together...but I sure hope there is a rainbow at the end of all this rain. Good luck with your next cycle!

I'm in the final countdown to my IUI cycle...AF expected around March 30-31. Unless of course we somehow magically conceived this cycle naturally...but I doubt we will be that lucky!


----------



## Tia792000

Hi Ladies I'm back after a month of taking a break. Congratulations Swimming!!!!! This give me so much hope!! I'm going a ask my doc about adding injections to my next cycle. I am starting my 2nd IUI cycle. Tomorrow is my 1st apt to get US and order my medications. This time around I am vowing not to spot check, and to continue my workouts. I am adding a supplement called Premama. Has anyone heard of it? It's a powder to add to water that helps egg quality, and support ovulation. It has 200 mcg of Folic Acid, and 200 mcg of Myo-Inositol. I'm also taking a prenatal supplement. Let April be our month!!!! Baby dust to you all!!!


----------



## melissa44

Thank you Wishn.. and good luck. You never know :) Keep us updated.

Hi Tia. Goodluck on the next cycle. For me, they didn't add injectables until my 3rd IUI. The way my inf clinic does it is that they gradually become more and more aggressive as time progresses. They dont want to be too agressive right off the bat because they're trying to avoid multiples. I'm on my 5th now (only got 1 more shot at this after this one) so they really pushed to get more follies.
Never heard of Premama. Will look into it! Thanks.


----------



## WishnandHopn

Good luck Tia! 

My first IUI will be with injectables, so Swimming's success gave me a lot of hope! Our doctor didn't even offer us the option of clomid or femara with IUI, went straight to injectables. I think it's because I'm older (38) and DH's sperm is not great. So I guess our chance of multiples will actually be lower than what the stats say.


----------



## Tia792000

I'm 37 and would love a set of twins! So I'm ready to be more agressive. On my 1st IUI I took 2.5 mg of Femara, and only released 1 egg. After reading what other women are taking I am going to request 5mg of Femara and injections. I hope the dr will agree to it :)


----------



## mrsbertrand

melissa44 said:


> Thanks MrsB!
> 
> Goodluck Kk! We are pretty opposites. I test around the time you start.. Test date is 3/30! Keep us updated!
> 
> IUI was today! 5 mature follicles and 21 million total motile sperm. Numbers look great so I'm hoping this is the one <3 Taking it easy today and the weekend then going back to the gym on Monday. I feel soo hopeful this time around! :)

Whoa, 5 follies, you go girl! Fantastic numbers! 

Good luck everyone! :dust:


----------



## melissa44

I just have to tell you girls this story!
I have 2 German Shepherds, male and female, 3 years old. My male shepherd has always been very attached to me, he's very protective of me but is so sweet and gentle. About a year ago he started acting weird, he'd wake up in the middle of the night and pace around the room (we can hear his nails on our wooden floors) then he would sit next to my side of the bed and just stare at me. (Creepy!) DH would get soo mad because he would wake him up, DH would discipline him and he'd go back to his bed, but 2 minutes later he was back on my side staring at me. We thought he wanted to go out so we would let him out but he would just sit at the door waiting to come back in. This went on for weeks but we kinda started ignoring him and he would just fall asleep next to my bed. Eventually we found out I was pregnant but we MC at 7 weeks. After I had the D&C he stopped sitting next to my bed. So we thought it was very curious how he only did it while I was pregnant and thought well maybe he could sense it and was just being more overprotective than usual.
Over the weekend he started doing the same exact thing again! He hadn't done it since December2015/January2016. So maybe it's nothing, but if this IUI does work this is going to be very interesting!


----------



## WishnandHopn

Melissa, animals can be very perceptive! They may be able to smell pregnancy hormones before any test can detect them. Here's hoping his weird behaviour means your BFP is right around the corner! I remember during the tww of my conception cycle, my cat snuck upstairs and came and laid right on my belly one morning. Once I got my bfp I was like 'did she know??'


----------



## mrsbertrand

melissa44 said:


> I just have to tell you girls this story!
> I have 2 German Shepherds, male and female, 3 years old. My male shepherd has always been very attached to me, he's very protective of me but is so sweet and gentle. About a year ago he started acting weird, he'd wake up in the middle of the night and pace around the room (we can hear his nails on our wooden floors) then he would sit next to my side of the bed and just stare at me. (Creepy!) DH would get soo mad because he would wake him up, DH would discipline him and he'd go back to his bed, but 2 minutes later he was back on my side staring at me. We thought he wanted to go out so we would let him out but he would just sit at the door waiting to come back in. This went on for weeks but we kinda started ignoring him and he would just fall asleep next to my bed. Eventually we found out I was pregnant but we MC at 7 weeks. After I had the D&C he stopped sitting next to my bed. So we thought it was very curious how he only did it while I was pregnant and thought well maybe he could sense it and was just being more overprotective than usual.
> Over the weekend he started doing the same exact thing again! He hadn't done it since December2015/January2016. So maybe it's nothing, but if this IUI does work this is going to be very interesting!

I've always wondered if my dogs will know before I do, and am always on the look-out for odd behaviour like this... 

Fingers crossed this is a sign of a BFP! :dust:


----------



## melissa44

It's been a while since anyone has posted.. How is everyone doing? 
Swimming, how is everything progressing? Hope everything is going well!

I'm 10 dpiui.. I test on the 30th and I'm going freakn crazy! I did soo good the first 9 and a half days! Lol. Now it's getting to me.. I just don't "feel it" Bleh!


----------



## WishnandHopn

Melissa, I feel your pain, aren't the last couple days of the tww just the worst?! Just two more days...hang in there! Fx for you!

I will also be testing on the 30th unless the evil witch shows up before then. I broke out with a couple of new spots and had a wicked headache last night so I think she might be right around the corner. But if she does show up I'm doing my first IUI in April so I have that as a consolation prize. I'd much rather a BFP!


----------



## kk2003

Hi all!

Sorry for the lack of posts, life has been busy. Good luck to you all testing in a few days! Let us know how it goes either way! I hope it's a BFP!!! 

I just did IUI #3 today, 2 follicles with 5mg femara, no trigger shot again as I surged on my own. Plan is if this doesn't work, 2 month break due to vacation and rescheduling a new plan. Not sure what that will be, but if we need a new plan (hopefully not!) it will be late April. 
This process has given me a new edge on patience, something that has alluded me in life thus far. 

That is interesting about your dogs. I have always wondered if they have a sense about that...I hope that means you are pregnant! 
Good luck to everyone and sympathies for the dreaded TWW. It always seems to start out smooth, but as the days trickle away, it becomes almost unbearable. 
-KK


----------



## melissa44

Thanks girls.
Good luck to you too Wishn! Fx!

This was our 5th IUI. Which means we only have 1 try left.. but at only 15-20% chance... We don't think we want to continue with another IUI. If this one is a BFN we decided we'll take the month of April off and go for IVF consultations. IUIs are just such heartbreaks for us plus all the long drives to doctor appointments almost every other day, having to take days off work... for only 15-20% chance. Statistically, our 6th IUI wont work. *sigh*


----------



## mrsbertrand

melissa44 said:


> Thanks girls.
> Good luck to you too Wishn! Fx!
> 
> This was our 5th IUI. Which means we only have 1 try left.. but at only 15-20% chance... We don't think we want to continue with another IUI. If this one is a BFN we decided we'll take the month of April off and go for IVF consultations. IUIs are just such heartbreaks for us plus all the long drives to doctor appointments almost every other day, having to take days off work... for only 15-20% chance. Statistically, our 6th IUI wont work. *sigh*

Melissa, I can't wait for you to test! Is your pup still sleeping by your bed?


----------



## kk2003

Melissa,

What was the deciding factor to do 6 IUIs? Our physician was only set on doing 4 for us. Just curious. :)


----------



## melissa44

MrsB - On and off.. He did it for about a week after the IUI then he stopped over the weekend. Occasionally he'll lay by my bed then leave again. Starting to think maybe there's a different reason behind his behaviour.. 

Kk- Our RE had said after the 3rd attempt if it didnt work we would sit down and talk and consider going into IVF... but my 1st and 2nd IUIs were successful they just didnt progress (1st was a chemical pregnancy and MC with the 2nd IUI) Plus, after thr 3rd try DH had his varicocele repair which improved the numbers dramatically so we decided we'd give it 3 more tries now that his numbers are a lot better.. And also, our insurance cuts us off at 6 attempts..


----------



## WishnandHopn

Good luck with testing tomorrow Melissa! I have everything crossed for you. I think that since you were able to conceive twice with IUI before the varicocele was fixed, it makes total sense to do 3 more. I'd say your chances are probably better than what the stats say, given your past success. 

kk, I hope the third IUI is the charm for you!

As for me, AF arrived tonight. Ugh. So this IUI cycle is on! I'll be calling the clinic in the morning to get things started. Wow, this is really happening!


----------



## Tia792000

Wish and Melissa- Im on the edge of my seat waiting to hear your results! Keep us updated!! I'm going in for my Pre IUI US tomorrow to check my folical(s) and get my trigar shot. Praying for some nice healthy folicals! Baby dust to all!!


----------



## Tia792000

Got the green light for IUI tomorrow! I had 1 folical 20mm in size with Fermara 5mg. I also got the trigger shot. Doing some hot yoga tonight then taking it easy for a few days after my IUI. Praying for the ones waiting for results &#65533;&#65533;


----------



## WishnandHopn

Good luck tomorrow Tia! 

Melissa, how are you? Did you test?

I talked to the nurse at the clinic today. I'll be taking 62.5 Gonal-F for 5 days (CD4-8) and then ultrasound and blood work on CD9 (next Friday) to see how things are progressing. I was kind of surprised that I don't need to do any baseline ultrasound or blood work before starting the drugs.


----------



## melissa44

Just tested late this afternoon.. I work 12 hour shifts so I got home late and stopped by the lab on my way to the gym. Just got done with my workout at 9pm and I look at my phone I had results to view online and omg I nearly fainted! BFP! My beta hcg is 58 (13 dpiui/dpo). I hope that's good! Definetely higher than my prior MC (it started in low 20s and wasn't doubling like it normally would). 
Still, being cautiously optimistic.. until I see a heart beat...then it'll sink in.
My pup is laying by my bed as I type this.... I guess he really did sense something was up!


----------



## mrsbertrand

melissa44 said:


> Just tested late this afternoon.. I work 12 hour shifts so I got home late and stopped by the lab on my way to the gym. Just got done with my workout at 9pm and I look at my phone I had results to view online and omg I nearly fainted! BFP! My beta hcg is 58 (13 dpiui/dpo). I hope that's good! Definetely higher than my prior MC (it started in low 20s and wasn't doubling like it normally would).
> Still, being cautiously optimistic.. until I see a heart beat...then it'll sink in.
> My pup is laying by my bed as I type this.... I guess he really did sense something was up!

Congratulations Melissa!!! I am so excited for you, this is fantastic news!!!

:hugs:

Good luck Wishn, Tia, & KK! :dust:


----------



## Tia792000

Congratulations Melissa!! I hope I can follow suit! We were together with our cycles a few months ago. I took a month off. I pray pray pray it is healthy pregnancy for you!!! 

My IUI went well.Taking it easy today. Now on to my dreaded 2WW. April 14th is the big test day!!


----------



## WishnandHopn

Congrats Melissa!!! Super amazing news! Woo hoo! :hugs:

Can you remind me what dose you were on and for how many days? I start 62.5 Gonal-F on Sunday (eek!)

Glad your IUI went well Tia! I hope your tww flies by! Kmfx for you!


----------



## mrsbertrand

I have to share a funny...

So somehow I logged my cycle incorrectly, and pushed my AF back a week, convincing myself that today was Cycle day 36. Luckily I POAS and got a neg, re evaluated my calendar and realized I logged it incorrectly and it's only cycle day 29... which means I could get my period anytime between now and Wednesday.

No IUI this month, but am hoping that our relaxing no worries month will yield awesome news... Though I am not so convinced now lol. 

Good Luck ladies! :dust:


----------



## WishnandHopn

Oh MrsB that must have really messed with your mind! I truly hope AF stays away...Fx for you!


----------



## melissa44

Thanks girls! Really hope everything goes well.

Good luck Tia! Keep busy! My schedule was crazy during my 2ww and it helped a lot! The last 2-3 days not so much lol.

Good luck MrsB! You never know! :)

Wishn- I did all injections this last cycle. Started with Menopur (2 vials) and Gonal-f 75. A few days later they increased my menopur to 3 vials then eventually back down to 2 vials and the last day only 1 vial. Gonal-f always stayed the same. The dosage varies from person to person because we all respond differently. They go by the estradiol level which they checked every couple of days to adjust accordingly. My highest e2 this cycle was 2227 pg/mL!!


----------



## mrsbertrand

Can't wait to hear everyone's good news! 

AF is right on schedule :) I have a lot to keep focused on though which allowed this one to be a little less heartbreaking! My business is growing and I am getting my own salon space, hubby has a new job and life is wonderful. Our time will come :)

Love hearing all the successes here, sending you all hugs!


----------



## kk2003

Congrats Melissa! That is so wonderful!:) :)

Good luck to everyone on the TWW and the wait until the next IUI. I will keep you updated on mine. Test date 11 April. :)

Hope everyone has a great week!!


----------



## WishnandHopn

Sorry the witch got you MrsB, but so glad everything else in your life is going well! 

Good luck kk! Hope your wait flies by.

I started my Gonal-f injections yesterday...I don't know what I was so afraid of, it was easy! Starting to feel a few twinges in my ovaries already...hope this is a good sign that something is happening in there. Grow, follicles, grow!


----------



## Tia792000

Okay ladies, I have a real concern. My iui was done only 30 hrs after my trigger shot. I have read to do iui after 36hrs of trigger shot. I didn't feel my ovulation pains until 28hrs after my IUI. I read washed frozen sperm last only 6-12 hrs, I also read 3 days!!! I know I should go to Dr Google and should trust my Dr, but this has me so upset!! Can you share your experiences with this?


----------



## melissa44

MrsB sorry about AF bu glad everything else is working out :) Good luck on the next IUI!
Thank you Kk! Good luck! Keep us updated! Hope time flies for you.
Wishn- I always felt the twinges in my ovaries when I did the injections. Sign the ovaries are working hard! Yay! Keep us updated with your follicle count.
Sorry Tia, don't have much information on that. All I know is I usually have my IUI around 35-37 hrs after the trigger shot..


----------



## WishnandHopn

Tia I have no personal experience with this (yet!) but I know my clinic does IUI's about 36 hours post trigger. (The idea being most women will O 36-48 hours after trigger shot) I wouldn't worry about it being only 30 hours before IUI. I think it's a bit too unreliable to go by O pain to pin point when you O'd since you can have O pain before, during and after O. I would definitely talk to your doctor about the timing...some clinics will even do back to back IUIs, first at 24 h and then at 48 h post-trigger. Hopefully there is no 'next time' and this one does the trick! Fx for you!


----------



## WishnandHopn

How is everyone doing? 

KK, not long now until you test!

Melissa, have you had a second beta? Will they do an early scan?

I have an update! Went for my first ultrasound yesterday (after 5 doses of 62.5 gonal-f) and found out that I already have two 16 mm follicles! I did one more dose of gonal-f last night and went back for another blood test this morning. Now I'm just waiting for the nurse to call with instructions on what time to trigger tonight and what time to come in for the IUI on Monday! We BD'd early this morning, so DH will only have 48 hours abstinence before the IUI. I hope it's enough time to regenerate the little guys. I read that longer abstinence gives higher volume and count but shorter abstinence gives better motility and morphology. We'll see I guess!


----------



## melissa44

Wishn- Hi! I'm so happy for you! Your numbers seem great! We usually only had 35 hours in between BDing and IUI... so 48 sounds good to me! Good luck!

My first beta was 58. 2 days later was 150 and 2 days after 313. My RE said everything is looking good but I'm starting to freak out! It seems my levels are average for the amount of dpo but I've read online (I should really stop doing that) of girls the same amount of dpo with like triple my hcg levels or more! Ugh. I just will not feel better until I see a heartbeat. Going through our last miscarriage has made me be a little more cautious.


----------



## kk2003

Congrats Melissa! Sounds like everything is going well so far. Keep us updated! It is so nice to hear positive results.

I'm testing tomorrow and starting to get nervous. I feel so much better this month and I'm happy either way.

Good luck everyone and I'll post tomorrow! :) 

-KK


----------



## WishnandHopn

Melissa, pregnancy after loss is a whole new ball game...Fx this is your rainbow baby (or babies!)

Kk good luck with testing tomorrow! Keep us posted! 

Tia are you testing soon too?

I did my IUI this morning! So relieved it's done. I'm trying to stay positive, but DH's numbers were not the greatest. His post-wash total motile sperm was only 3 million, I've read chances of succcess go down under 5 mill. But it only takes one! Swim little guys, swim!


----------



## melissa44

Kk - Any news yet?

Wishn - How was your first IUI? Not too bad, right? And yes, it only takes 1! The time the IUI worked (but then MC) DH only had 5million total motile post wash! And once when he had 45 million it didnt work! So it can happen! Its just chance. Good luck! Stay positive!


----------



## WishnandHopn

Thanks Melissa! I was actually pretty surprised by how much the IUI hurt! When the catheter went in it must have hit the wall of my uterus because I had this huge cramp and they continued even after she was finished and had removed the speculum. I've had a catheter put in for the saline infusion sonogram and I barely felt anything, so I was quite surprised by the pain. I spent most of the afternoon on the couch feeling crampy, not sure whether the cramps were my ovaries or uterus. Feeling better now and off to work...the next two weeks are going to feel long!


----------



## kk2003

No luck this time ladies. BFN. 

I can't say I'm not disappointed. We are taking at least a month off until something else yet to be determined. This process is taking a lot out of me mentally. blah!

Wishn- my last IUI was like that. I cramped for a few hours after, not super comfortable. It was weird because the first two were totally normal...actually I didn't even realize it had been done! It is probably how the catheter is going in and probably hitting a side/tissue. Good luck on your cycle!! 

Good luck everyone! Hope all keeps going well, Melissa! 
-KK


----------



## WishnandHopn

Kk I'm so sorry for the BFN. It's so hard seeing those. Is there a chance it's still too early? Any sign of AF? If it comes to it, I hope the month off is a good break and you're able to relax and take care of yourself. :hugs:


----------



## Tia792000

Kk- So sorry. I'm on my iui#2 We took a break in between. 

Wish- I test tomorrow.
I have sharp cramps today and spotting. I normally would think AF has arrived, but the last 3 months I have needed to stop the progesterone supplement then would start AF next day. So I'm still slightly hopeful it's implantation signs. That's all I can do is hold on untill I get full flow AF and/or negative bata test. I did so much better about not driving my self crazy and stayed busy. My1st iui I spent every waking moment thinking about it and had all my friend and family asking me about it and praying for us. It was just too much. This time we keept it quite in my mind and only very few knew we were going through the again


----------



## WishnandHopn

Tia I'm keeping my fingers firmly crossed for you! When is your beta test?

I'm only 4 days post-IUI and driving myself a little crazy googling sperm counts and success rates. I need to step away from Google! Going to test tomorrow just to see if the trigger is gone (7 days post-trigger). My beta is not until 17 days post-IUI so I have almost two weeks to wait yet! :dohh:


----------



## Tia792000

I got the BFN... part of me feels like giving it up. We are paying 100% out of pocket and feel like if we keep pouring money into this and no baby it would be too tough to swallow. The other part of me thinks give it a few more chances to work. I just wish I had a crystal ball into my future! I think adoption is going to be something we take more seriously this year. Then if natural baby comes then it will be a bonus :)


----------



## WishnandHopn

So sorry for the BFN Tia :hugs: They sure do hurt. I feel your pain...I've often wished for my own crystal ball. Have you asked about doing an IUI cycle with injectables? More expensive, but more follicles, better chance of success. 

We are lucky in that we only have to pay out of pocket for the sperm wash ($850). 3 IUI's is my limit. We're on a waiting list for funded IVF but if our names don't come up and we're not pregnant before the fall, we might consider paying out of pocket for IVF. I'm 38 and I worry we're running out of time!


----------



## Tia792000

WishnandHopn said:


> So sorry for the BFN Tia :hugs: They sure do hurt. I feel your pain...I've often wished for my own crystal ball. Have you asked about doing an IUI cycle with injectables? More expensive, but more follicles, better chance of success.
> 
> We are lucky in that we only have to pay out of pocket for the sperm wash ($850). 3 IUI's is my limit. We're on a waiting list for funded IVF but if our names don't come up and we're not pregnant before the fall, we might consider paying out of pocket for IVF. I'm 38 and I worry we're r4unning out of time!

I have only been releasing 1 folical each iui, so I asked for injectables on this last round, and she said no because I'm too young (I disagree I'm 37!!) and ovulating naturally. She then said if I get too many folicals they will have to cancle the iui. 

I wish I had a few different clinics to choose from in the Reno, NV area. They are my only option and they know they are the only game in town, so I have to do it their way. For me they are too conservative and don't follow a strict timing for the iui so they can have their weekends off. Super frustrating on top of paying 100% out of pocket (they charge for every little thing). If I had options and more support, and insurance coverage, then I wouldn't mind to keep trying with a few more iui's and even a few IVFs. I wish we lived in CA. I hear they have great IVF programs insurance coverage, and several clinics to chose from. 

My husband and I have decided to visit a adoption agency. If baby comes naturally then it's a bonus. Maybe better fertility options will available in the near future.


----------



## melissa44

Kk & Tia - Sorry about the BFNs... just keep trying! There's still hope. I did 5 IUIs before i finally got one to stick (I hope! haven't had an ultrasound yet) The thing is every IUI only gives you up to a 20% chance so don't feel discouraged or feel like it's your fault, in reality it's just chance. I read an article about that recently.. how Drs give us such high hopes that IUI will work and it really isn't that effective. 
Tia - my 2nd and 3rd IUIs were Clomid & injectables combo. My 4th and 5th were pure injectables and I'm 26 and ovulate on my own! We're being treated for male factor infertility... So I wonder why your RE wont do injectables for you &#128533; Good luck!


----------



## melissa44

Wishn! When do you test? How is the 2ww going?


----------



## BelleNuit

Hey ladies, I'd like to join in! I'm starting IUI in May and I'd like to follow you ladies an see what has worked and hasn't worked for you. I've poked through a few of the pages and see that some have already gotten BFPs, this is great and gives me hope that maybe IUI could actually work for me too!

We are on our 21st cycle TTC with unexplained infertility. I O regularly every month, HSG is clear, DH had off the charts high counts (580 million total count, 70% motility, 10% morphology) and we still aren't pregnant! I had an ultrasound done in the summer that suggested thin lining might be an issue, but I've had a heck of a time trying to convince any of the docs to take it seriously or check it out again. So I've decided to go ahead with IUI and cycle monitoring so that at the very least I can keep an eye on my lining and what it's doing. I'm considering our first IUI as being mostly diagnostic. 

Does anyone know if there is a benefit of doing the trigger shot beyond timing the IUI correctly? My clinic gave me a choice of doing trigger or not and I'm really not too sure what to do


----------



## mnelson815

Hey Belle, love to see you made it over here :)
The benefit of the trigger shot is that it will most likely cause you to ovulate all of your mature follicles. So, if femara causes you to get 2-3 mature, the trigger will help ovulate all of those 2-3 for better success as there are more targets to hit. When you do not use the trigger I believe the majority of the time your body will only ovulate the most dominant follicle and the rest will not make it through. Of course, you could still ovulate more than one, just as you could in a regular cycle when people get fraternal twins without intervention.

Hope this helps with the decision!


----------



## WishnandHopn

Thanks Melissa, I'm doing ok. When is your first ultrasound? Any symptoms yet? I'm 7 dpo and half way through my wait! I'm going to try to wait until 13 dpo to test. The progesterone symptoms...wow. My boobs are so sore and heavy and I'm so bloated and gassy! Ugh...it's so cruel how progesterone symptoms mimic pregnancy. 

Welcome Belle :hugs: I really hope IUI does the trick for you! There's something very comforting about being monitored. I think the trigger also helps to mature the eggs. Personally, I found it really reassuring to know that the IUI was perfectly timed exactly 36 hours after trigger, rather than figuring it out for myself with opk's.


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks Mnelson and Wishn, I kept going back and forth on the trigger. I think the ease of mind is worth it though. I contacted the clinic and they said they would do the shot for me, which I feel even better about! Now I just have to wait for May! I still have mixed feelings about needing IUI (like why couldn't it have worked out naturally for us!) but ultimately having a baby is more important to me than the details of HOW that baby was made. Who knows maybe the monitoring will show that thin lining really is the issue and I'll finally get the treatment that I need for it. I have come to the point where I feel like we're just spinning our tires and going nowhere, so may as well pursue treatment. 

Mnelson my IUI cycle will be starting right around the same time as your sonogram appt. I hope that goes well for you! 

Wishn I'm still rooting for you that you'll get lucky this cycle!


----------



## melissa44

Welcome Belle. I'd do the trigger too, that way you know for sure when you O. It's more controlled so better chances for success plus also what mnelson said! Good luck on your IUI. 

Wishn, yeah...progesterone is not fun! Thankfully this last cycle I didn't get too many symptoms from the progesterone other than just feeling gassy. Heh. 
So, I went in for my scan today instead of tomorrow because I started bleeding yesterday evening. I've been having some brown spotting since before I tested positive (about 10dpiui) which I thought was a sign my period was about to start.. contacted my Dr as soon as I tested positive and they reassured me it was normal so I continued on. I started noticing that the spotting would be worse after the gym so I put a stop to it last week. Took it easy and the spotting stopped but as soon as I get back to work I start spotting again and yesterday it actually tured into bright red bleeding. I was freaking out so they worked me into the schedule today for an ultrasound.. And there was a little embryo with a heartbeat :) A little on the low side 102bpm but possibly due to early gestational age. I'm only measuring 6w0d. I follow up in 2 weeks :) but due to the bleeding I'm taking the next 2 weeks off work to rest, especially because of my prior history of miscarriage at around this week.
Oh and no symptoms yet... just the feeling of AF coming.. not very hungry, a little more tired than usual, and gassy haha.. probably still from the progesterone.


----------



## BelleNuit

Thanks Melissa. Congrats on your little embryo. Gives me hope that maybe IUI could work for me too.


----------



## WishnandHopn

Thanks Belle. I think the trigger is a good choice, especially if they will do it for you. Are they also going to give you progesterone supplements after the IUI?

Melissa, how scary the bleeding must have been! I'm glad you could get in for a scan and got to see the little heart beat. Good idea to take it easy. I have everything crossed for that everything turns out ok and this baby sticks. :hugs:

My progesterone symptoms seem to be subsiding...Only 9 dpo today and I really really want to hold off from testing until 13 dpo!


----------



## emilydee87

Hey guys! Just joining. Im in my second IUI cycle after a year of TTC. I'm so happy one of us has had IUI work so far! Gives me hope. Please keep me posted on your success!! I'm on CD 6 and go in for my ultrasound next week. We're also doing that dye test to make sure no tubes are blocked - that happens on Monday. I think its overkill, but my husband is getting impatient for a baby. He's 7 years older than me and doesnt want to be an "old dad" - he's 36 lol. To be honest, I think its just God's timing - and that there's nothing wrong with my fertility. This past year has made us grow as a couple and as individuals. I think it will make us better parents. Anyway, keep me posted!


----------



## mrsbertrand

Welcome Belle! Welcome Emily! If you scroll back far enough I think we've had 3 successes on this thread, Melissa, Swimming and Ragnhild. Here's to more! :cheers:


KK & Tia, so sorry about your BFN's! They hit hard every time :( 

Wishn' did you test? sending you so much Babydust!

Melissa, glad you are resting, congrats on your embryo, you must have been so relieved!

Mnelson, good luck on your Sono!

:dust:


----------



## WishnandHopn

Thanks MrsB, but my first IUI was a big fat failure. AF arrived right on time, even though I was still using progesterone. We have to take a cycle off and will try again in June! 

Welcome Emily and good luck with IUI #2! How did your tube test go on Monday?


----------



## BelleNuit

Hey 3 successes is not bad at all! We are unexplained and the success rates are lower for IUI for unexplained peeps so I'm trying to keep my hopes realistic. It is so awesome to see that some have gotten success! 

Emily I also think I have grown a lot this past year +, and if I do ever get lucky enough to be a parent I will be better for it. Its just frustrating in the mean time. 

Wishn I'm seriously so sad that your IUI didn't work out :( The first one is more of a trial run anyway. They'll switch things up for you the second round and hopefully that will do the trick! I seriously have high hopes for you for June's cycle! Like I actually feel more hopeful and positive for you than myself haha


----------



## melissa44

Thanks MrsB and good luck on your next IUI!
Sorry about your BFN Wishn :( I'm kinda invested in you girls so I can't leave this board until I see you and a few others with a BFP! Sometimes taking a month off helps a lot. Good luck in June! Keep me updated


----------



## mrsbertrand

Belle, We are also unexplained :( Two rounds were no go's, and the 3rd has been postponed as hubby got a new job. I'm ok with it though, I didn't have high hopes for the third IUI anyway. I would really like to switch clinics, as I am not sure the one I am at is the greatest having read some reviews :/. 

Wishn, so sorry about your BFN, :dust: Crossing everything that June is your month!


----------



## mrsbertrand

sarah2211 said:


> We are looking at IUI for January or February. My husband is in the military and may be deployed any day. We are freezing some sperm to do IUI on the 19th December. If my husband doesn't get deployed then we will look at IUI in a few months. Good luck to you.

Congratulations Sarah!


----------



## mrsbertrand

So we dtd 3 times during my predicted fertile window,(2 weeks ago almost) and at the beginning of this week I experienced some abdominal flutters (apparently can be an early symptom). Well yesterday I started getting period cramps, the kind I only get on AF (which is expected May 4th) and by last night I had a fever and chills and headache, which subsided at 6 this morning and now I am feeling fine! I have read that these can all be symptoms and am really hoping so! My doc also said last week or longer that it looked like I was coming down with a cold virus ( a few days after easter) which would have been right around the right time! Any thoughts? I'm trying not to over think it, but not sure why else I would have had a random fever....


----------



## BelleNuit

MrsB it is nice to know there are others who are unexplained out there too. Such a frustrating "diagnosis" I'm sorry your first 2 IUIs didn't work out. Here's to hoping the 3rd times a charm whenever you get to that point! Of course, one of the "perks" of being unexplained is that technically you could get pregnant randomly at some point. Your symptoms do sound promising! I have heard of other ladies developing a fever during their tww when they were pregnant.


----------



## melissa44

MrsB fingers crossed for your BFP this month! I hope those symptoms are a good sign. The only symptoms I had before my BFP was the feeling of AF coming and some light spotting. So I thought the IUI definitely did not work! Shortly after I got a cold too. Lol. I hope I hope! When do you test?!


----------



## mrsbertrand

well it's only 12dp suspected O. So a bit early for an hpt but i tested anyway and it was -


----------



## emilydee87

WishNHopin, the dye test was PAINFUL. Holy cannoli. I started breathing heavy and thought I might throw up. It has made me wonder if I'll need an epidural for pain! I always thought I had a high tolerance for pain... but maybe not! :( Good news is my tubes are fine.

We did the IUI #2 on Saturday and I start progesterone suppositories tomorrow. But my boobs are already sensitive? What's up with that? Oh also there were two follicles (28 mm and 13mm) and I am so afraid of twins! I know I should just be grateful, but I just dont want that!

How's everyone else's cycles going?


----------



## WishnandHopn

Emily, sorry the test was so painful but great news your tubes are clear! Hope this IUI does it for you!

MrsB have you tested again? Fx for you!

I asked my doctor to check my tubes before we do any more IUIs. When we did our initial testing last fall, I had just had a miscarriage, so they didn't bother checking my tubes because at least one of them must have been open for me to get pregnant the first time. I'm having a HyCoSy tomorrow, similar to HSG but it's done by ultrasound not X-ray. I will definitely be taking the two Advil an hour in advance like they recommend! I hope it isn't as painful as my IUI was. I guess all this stuff is just toughening us up for pregnancy and child birth!


----------



## BelleNuit

Wishn I had a hycosy but could never remember the name and so just went with hsg on here lol. I took 2 Advil and it wasn't too bad. One side I didn't feel at all, and the other there was a bit of pressure. Felt like AF cramps

Sorry about your BFN Mrs B :( I will be testing on Sunday at 11 dpo and I'm sure it will be the same. Normally I wait but I want to know if I can drink at my brother's wedding.


----------



## emilydee87

Hey everybody, just wanted to give you a success story for encouragement this week. I met with my neighbor yesterday and she told me her conceiving story. They tried for THREE YEARS to have baby #1. She said they each had to have some sort of procedure, she didnt say what. But they finally got pregnant and had a gorgeous baby girl (who is now six with long blonde hair and likes to hug visitors <3). While she was on birth control they had baby #2 and now baby #3 two months ago! They were considered "infertile" and now 9 years after starting TTC they have three perfect kiddos. There's hope for all of us! Keep your heads up and believe in yourselves <3


----------



## mrsbertrand

Thanks Belle! I'm holding out for my doc appointment on Wednesday to test, but so far no AF. Getting kinda crampy, so who knows, it could technically show up anytime between now and Saturday. My cycles vary from 28-34 days. The one other thing I noticed is that usually my breasts get sore the week before AF, and they havent been sore at all. Sounds like kind of an anti-symptom, but maybe! Also, suddenly OKAY with somewhat spicy food. (a buffalo chicken burger to be exact). I usually send my food back if the sauce is the least bit spicy!

Let us know how it turns out Sunday!

Great story Em, thanks for sharing!


----------



## BelleNuit

Hoping it won't show up for you! Sometimes I think no symptoms can be a good symptom lol. imo symptoms often = pms. 

I know I wrote Sunday but I meant to write Saturday. So freaked out about testing tomorrow. I hate BFNs so haven't tested in months and months because of it. At least I know if its negative that we'll be going on to IUI in a couple days. I'm hoping the cycle monitoring will give us some answers.


----------



## melissa44

Good luck MrsB & Belle. Fx for your BFPs! Keep us udpated


----------



## BelleNuit

Well BFN this morning on FRER. I'm 11/12 dpo and about 80% of POS tests show up by now. Can't say I'm surprised. Looks like it's IUI for me.


----------



## mrsbertrand

BelleNuit said:


> Well BFN this morning on FRER. I'm 11/12 dpo and about 80% of POS tests show up by now. Can't say I'm surprised. Looks like it's IUI for me.

Quite a few on here didn't get their BFP until 17-19 dpo! I'm crossing everything for you Belle!

Still no AF. CD34. I have a strong belief that a HPT won't show pos so I am waitig for the doc on wednesday. Might do a dollar store test in the meantime but am really trying to wait, I've seen too many Negs on HPT lol.


----------



## mrsbertrand

Broke down and took an FRER this morning. Still negative at CD35. No sign of AF. Light brown cervical mucous which apparently could either mean pregnancy or period so that's no help at all. Wednesday can't come soon enough.


----------



## BelleNuit

Hope you get some answers soon! I started spotting red, so just a matter of time till AF shows.


----------



## emilydee87

Good luck Belle and MrsB!!! You're not out until AF shows! Keep us posted! Btw, I forget, are either of you on progesterone? Bc that prevents AF making it even harder to figure out whats going on!

Testing update - I'm 9 DPO but I'm holding strong and not testing until later in the week. So far no notable symptoms. I almost puked on 5 DPO, but that's to early to be anything. 

Have a great week yall!


----------



## BelleNuit

No progesterone here. I expect AF will arrive tomorrow going by my typical LP length. I'm going to ask about progesterone for my IUI as I always spot before AF. 

Hoping you get some answers soon Mrs B. Good luck with your TWW emily


----------



## mrsbertrand

Good luck emily! You can do it! Just a few more days!

No progesterone here, last Iui cycle was february so if this is the one it was au natural :)

No AF yet at CD36. Test at doc on CD38. Is anyone using a tracker app like glow or Ovia?


----------



## BelleNuit

I use fertility friend. I had paid for a year long subscription thinking that I knew FOR SURE that I would be pregnant at some point during the next year. It just expired yesterday :/ 

AF showed earlier than expected so called the clinic to announce cycle day 1. Had to leave a message though..

We're you tracking your O this cycle Mrs B? Super annoying that things keep dragging out with no answer!


----------



## emilydee87

Belle I totally feel your pain. I made a "we're pregnant" coffee mug for my hubby last year, and I put Est. 2017 on it because I thought for sure it would happen in 2017... nope. Its so hard to be patient and keep hope. Also if you spot a lot, that can be a sign of low progesterone. I believe I have low levels, and the Doc says its hard to verify because the levels change so much during a cycle. Last month on progesterone I had 0 spotting. Usually I have 4-7 days of spotting before my period - so its definitely doing something!

MrsB I used Ovia for the first year TTC, but now with IUI and shots, I dont really need it anymore.


----------



## emilydee87

Sooo... I caved and tested early. There were TWO LINES!!!! Faint but definitely there and showed immediately. My only fear is that Ovidrel gives a false positive sometimes. I tested on saturday 7 DPO to see if it was out of my system yet - the test was negative. And this morning 10 DPO it was a positive!! I'm trying to stay calm in case its still the shot, but omg!!!!


----------



## BelleNuit

Ya, I had progesterone checked on CD 21 and it was normal, but maybe its dropping off too soon, hence the spotting. I'm going to ask about progesterone supplements for this cycle. 

Sorry about the mug emily, that is heart breaking!

Do any of you ladies know how long DH should "abstain" before the sample for IUI?


----------



## emilydee87

BelleNuit said:


> Ya, I had progesterone checked on CD 21 and it was normal, but maybe its dropping off too soon, hence the spotting. I'm going to ask about progesterone supplements for this cycle.
> 
> Sorry about the mug emily, that is heart breaking!
> 
> Do any of you ladies know how long DH should "abstain" before the sample for IUI?

Belle, I think they said 3-6 days for my hubby. We've had the best 'swimmers' at 5 days.


----------



## mrsbertrand

emilydee87 said:


> BelleNuit said:
> 
> 
> Ya, I had progesterone checked on CD 21 and it was normal, but maybe its dropping off too soon, hence the spotting. I'm going to ask about progesterone supplements for this cycle.
> 
> Sorry about the mug emily, that is heart breaking!
> 
> Do any of you ladies know how long DH should "abstain" before the sample for IUI?
> 
> Belle, I think they said 3-6 days for my hubby. We've had the best 'swimmers' at 5 days.Click to expand...

Congratulations Em! I think that might be a true positive!!!! When do you do Beta? 

So sorry Belle :( Fx for your next cycle!

I know approximately what week I O'd (april 16-21) and we DTD every three days that week. Tomorrow I see the doctor, cannnootttt wait! Still no sign of AF, but feels like there is a lot going on in there, cramps and twinges and pain near the ovaries. Ah well, let's see what tomorrow brings!


----------



## emilydee87

MrsB, is beta a blood test? I dont have one scheduled. They told me to test on the 15th and call them if I get a positive... Should I call them if I get another positive tomorrow?


----------



## mrsbertrand

emilydee87 said:


> MrsB, is beta a blood test? I dont have one scheduled. They told me to test on the 15th and call them if I get a positive... Should I call them if I get another positive tomorrow?

If it's in your budget, test every 48 hours perhaps until the 15th? Ovidrel can stay in your system for 14 days maximum from what I've seen, but 10 is the average. 

I mean it's possible that you had a false negative on saturday, but that would be a problem with the test. 

So if you do have a positive on the 15th they will likely schedule you for a beta blood test to confirm that your numbers are rising.

I hate the waiting game! :dust: I really hope this is your true positive though :) How many IUI have you done again?


----------



## melissa44

MrsB - Your symptoms sound soo promising! I can't wait to hear what the Dr tells you tomorrow! Please keep me posted! FX!


----------



## emilydee87

Hey MrsB thanks for cheering me on! It was negative this morning, but a slightly less concentrated sample (if that makes any difference). I dont know what to think now :wacko: I had severe pinching pains on my right side all morning yesterday - and there were two follicles, so maybe that's why I'm getting conflicting symptoms? So confusing! I will continue to test. Every month my husband comes home with a ton of FRER bc he gets so excited lol At least with another negative this morning, I know the shot is definitely out of me.

I did the math over and over yesterday for Ovidrel - if you're curious here's how I did it: I took the 250 mg one which has 6700 IU and a half life of 29 +/- 6 hours. (Not very helpful with that much variation) The [email protected] pregnancy can detect a minimum of 25 IU. So Ovidrel will be below the test threshold at an average of 10.8 days, minimum 8.6 days and a maximum 13 days :wacko: I got a positive at 10 days and the negative one was at 8 days, so who knows. If there's a next time I will test more often to watch it go down and I wont have this torture!

I still think I'm preggo and I think positive thoughts help. So i'll just wait for the 15th to give up all together. 

MrsB this is my second IUI :)


----------



## mrsbertrand

Still negative. Still no period lol. My body hates me. I test again Monday morning if no AF. 

Weird that it keeps switching em! I think false negatives are more possible than false positives though, so who knows! :dust:


----------



## BelleNuit

So frustrating Mrs B! Have you ever had a cycle where you ovulated late before? 

I'm rooting for you Emily! I think testing again in a couple days makes sense!

Had my baseline ultrasound yesterday and my AFC was 19 which I thought was decent. Started femara last night. So now we are off and rolling again! I'll go back next week on CD 10 for another ultrasound and likely back again on the 12th. They're wanting me to use OPKs even though I'm having a trigger shot. But I'm not to use the digital OPKs, I have to use one of the lined ones. I've always sucked at reading those lined OPKs lol.


----------



## mrsbertrand

Got AF today. My body can't be trusted and I am getting very tired of playing the baby game. 

Good luck Em! Good luck Belle, sending you both a tone of baby dust! :dust:


----------



## BelleNuit

So sorry Mrs B that AF showed! What are your plans for your current cycle?


----------



## emilydee87

So sorry Mrs. B! That is so frustrating. 

I got the same result - negative. I started spotting on Friday even though I was taking progesterone (that's new). I still held out hope because some women get spotting and still end up pregnant. I waited until this morning tested again (16 DPO), and it was negative. The spotting had started to become heavier, so I'm officially out this month :cry: 

I'm so confused. I felt very distinct implantation pains all morning on Tuesday, but something is preventing these fertilized eggs from sticking. The docs say my lining is good, so I'm out of ideas. :shrug: Guess we'll try our third IUI now.

Cycle Day 1


----------



## BelleNuit

Oh I'm sorry Emily! I also wonder if implantation is my issue. I hope the 3rd times the charm for you! Are you switching anything up for the 3rd IUI?


----------



## mrsbertrand

Thanks Ladies, So sorry Em! 

Just "not trying" this cycle. I have one more IUI in the bank but hubby's probation at work is 6 months, not 3. And he's been off a few times now from injury, so I don't want to push our luck. 

I'm out, to be honest. Ready to give up (they say thats when it happens). Hubby still wants to do everything possible (IVF/Adoption/Surrogacy are not options financially) so the next course of action, when we are able will be our last IUI.. and then if no go, onto acupuncture and naturopathy maybe. 

I have things that I want to accomplish in life though (I've opened my own salon and am working towards being open full time) and I would like to put some money in the bank to travel. Hard to make travel plans though when you don't know if you'll be pregnant down the road! lol. 

I feel so many different pains/cramps/twinges throughout my cycle I really couldn't tell you if I implant at all. Unexplained infertility sucks. 

Em, I hope this cycle works for you, but if it doesn't what is your next step?

Belle, I hope this is your cycle too!

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## kk2003

Hi all!

Wanted to update you all since I have been out of touch for a bit. Per our docs recs, we aren't going to continue with the 4th IUI due to the first 3 being no luck despite good numbers for both him and me. We will probably start the IVF process on the next cycle...so wish us luck! 

Good luck to all of you on this journey. This process is stressful, but I encourage all of you to let everything happen and try not to think about every twinge and pain. I think, at least for me, it makes everything much harder (especially if there is BFN at the end of the crazy train!). I was honestly hoping not to have to reach the IVF route, but God has other plans for my Husband and I. Please pray for us as I will continue to pray for all of you struggling. Good luck and I will keep you all posted if I have any good news! 

Emily-I started AF with my progesterone on day 14 as well. I guess the body knows what to do. :) Good luck to you! 

-KK


----------



## BelleNuit

Mrs B any thoughts about combining the acupuncture and IUI? I've heard good things can happen when the 2 are put together. I know what you mean that this whole ttc process really does derail your life. It sounds like you have a good plan in place, and either way in the next few months you will have your life back! 

kk all the best to you with IVF. I know it's disappointing to reach that stage, but it's exciting in a way too because IVF has such good success rates! You've got this!

Had my CD 10 ultrasound yesterday. They found 3 follies 14mm, 14mm, and 13mm. Lining was on the thin side, only 5.5 (hasn't grown at all since CD 3 ultrasound). But they said it had a nice trilaminar appearance. I'm hoping with the extra follies that I'll end up producing more estrogen so that lining will catch up. I'm honestly a bit surprised to have 3 as I was on the lowest dose of femara. I thought for sure it would just be 1. I'll be going back tomorrow so we'll see how everything is doing! They'll likely trigger tomorrow and do the IUI on Saturday.


----------



## WishnandHopn

Belle that is so great you have 3 follies! I hope all three keep growing and the lining will thicken up as the follies grow. Did they also do bloodwork to check your estrogen level? Good luck with your next scan.

kk, I'm really sorry IUIs didn't do it for you, but wishing you good luck with IVF! My plan is also to move on to IVF after 3 IUIs.

Emily, I'm really sorry the witch got you. It sucks. My AF still came right on time while I was taking progesterone. I'm not sure what it means (is my natural progesterone level low or normal?), I have to remember to ask my doctor next time. 

MrsB I'm really sorry that AF got you and that your body is messing with your mind! Are you in Ontario? IUIs and one round of IVF are covered by the Ontario fertility program (if your clinic is participating). We only pay for the drugs and the sperm wash for IUI. The waiting list for funded IVF is pretty long (12-14 months at our clinic in Ottawa), and we'll still have to pay for the drugs. We got on the list in October 2016, so really hoping to get the call before Christmas this year. https://www.health.gov.on.ca/en/public/programs/ivf/pub_clinics.aspx

I'm just hanging out in the tww...waiting for AF so I can call in my CD1 and start my next IUI cycle. :coffee:


----------



## cb0907

Hello everyone -- I'm new to this site, although a veteran to the TTC game (PCOS/anovulatory; some male factors involved; TTC for a total of over 8 years now). I hope it's okay to join y'all!

Had our first IUI this cycle combined with Letrozole 5mg and Pregnyl 10,000 un. Had 2 mature follicles, one in each ovary. I am currently 14dpiui with BFN HPT on 10 and 12dpiui. Had wicked cramps and back pain last evening and felt certain AF was on her way. This morning, nothing, even though she's due. Testing tomorrow if still a no show... but no other symptoms. No spotting, nothing. Has an IUI cycle had delayed AF for anyone else? Don't feel like this cycle worked, but it's not over until AF shows. Ugh, this is the worst part of the TWW, I swear!


----------



## melissa44

Good luck to all you girls on your next cycle!
I have left over injectables that I could donate, my insurance covered all my meds except for a small $20 copay so I have quite a few boxes left of Menopur and 1 of Gonal-F. Don't know if this is weird... but I've read a few of you girls had to pay for meds so I thought I'd offer.


----------



## BelleNuit

cb have you been taking progesterone? Sometimes that can delay AF. Hope you get some answers soon!

Thats a really nice offer Melissa! I'd take you up on it but I don't think I'll be heading down the injectible route. 

Well CD 12 ultrasound today was good. I had 3 follicles 17, 17, 18. Doc decided they'd wait a day and trigger me tomorrow and do IUI on Sunday. But I ended up getting LH surge this afternoon. So IUI will happen tomorrow without trigger. Lining was only 6.72mm this morning. I hope it will thicken up a bit before O. I've read that 7mm isn't terrible (and its kind of the absolute minimum that you would want) but that over 8mm is associated with better chance of success. I think I should be able to make it up to at least 7mm by tomorrow. But of course now I'm worried that I'm about to O 3 awesome eggs without a lining to support them. They'll be putting me on progesterone as well. 

I'm actually pretty nervous to have my IUI tomorrow. It's my first one. This whole process has been nerve wracking.


----------



## cb0907

BelleNuit said:


> cb have you been taking progesterone? Sometimes that can delay AF. Hope you get some answers soon!
> 
> Thats a really nice offer Melissa! I'd take you up on it but I don't think I'll be heading down the injectible route.
> 
> Well CD 12 ultrasound today was good. I had 3 follicles 17, 17, 18. Doc decided they'd wait a day and trigger me tomorrow and do IUI on Sunday. But I ended up getting LH surge this afternoon. So IUI will happen tomorrow without trigger. Lining was only 6.72mm this morning. I hope it will thicken up a bit before O. I've read that 7mm isn't terrible (and its kind of the absolute minimum that you would want) but that over 8mm is associated with better chance of success. I think I should be able to make it up to at least 7mm by tomorrow. But of course now I'm worried that I'm about to O 3 awesome eggs without a lining to support them. They'll be putting me on progesterone as well.
> 
> I'm actually pretty nervous to have my IUI tomorrow. It's my first one. This whole process has been nerve wracking.

No progesterone -- miraculously, the length of my LP and my lining and such all seems to be okay. Just that darn ovulation! :dohh: I bought a new batch of HPT today, including my first digital. May bust that bad boy out for the first time in a couple of days if AF stays away! No sign of her yet.... I'd be perfectly okay with being one of those ladies who is actually PG, HPT's just don't pick it up earlier lol. Have a pretty hectic weekend though, so at least I'll keep busy!


----------



## cb0907

BelleNuit said:


> cb have you been taking progesterone? Sometimes that can delay AF. Hope you get some answers soon!
> 
> Thats a really nice offer Melissa! I'd take you up on it but I don't think I'll be heading down the injectible route.
> 
> Well CD 12 ultrasound today was good. I had 3 follicles 17, 17, 18. Doc decided they'd wait a day and trigger me tomorrow and do IUI on Sunday. But I ended up getting LH surge this afternoon. So IUI will happen tomorrow without trigger. Lining was only 6.72mm this morning. I hope it will thicken up a bit before O. I've read that 7mm isn't terrible (and its kind of the absolute minimum that you would want) but that over 8mm is associated with better chance of success. I think I should be able to make it up to at least 7mm by tomorrow. But of course now I'm worried that I'm about to O 3 awesome eggs without a lining to support them. They'll be putting me on progesterone as well.
> 
> I'm actually pretty nervous to have my IUI tomorrow. It's my first one. This whole process has been nerve wracking.

Also, your cycle sounds very promising!! 3 follies are awesome! FX your lining and eggies align perfectly! :)


----------



## BelleNuit

Sounds like we have the opposite problem cb! I'm doubtful my lining ever gets really thick.


----------



## emilydee87

MrsB I'm so sorry to hear you are out (for now). That must have been a very hard decision. I'm glad to hear you are making plans for your life - that's probably the best thing we can all do. If this third one doesnt work, I'm not sure what my next step is honestly. I still have hope and faith that it will happen when its supposed to, with or without medical treatment. So we'll probably stop IUI and just "kinda try" if you know what I mean. Adoption is not an option for us emotionally.

Belle, this cycle I'm doing acupuncture! I'm very excited about it. I've read up on it and first, I like that you dont have to believe in it for it to work. Its not a mind game, they do it on horses, dogs, etc. Secondly, there is scientific evidence that it helps. https://www.fertstert.org/article/S0015-0282(01)03273-3/abstract Check this study out! 

I did my first one on friday, and it was SOOO relaxing. The doctor asked if I had stress in my life (past or present). And I realized that stress levels are so relative to your own normal! Maybe I do have high stress and I dont realize it. I do have some signs of anxiety I guess. I'm going to do it a few more times this cycle.

I have my ultrasound on Wednesday. With the spotting, I'm not sure if I counted correctly. It may be an early appointment.

KK I will pray for you too!

Any updates from those in the luteal phase?


----------



## BelleNuit

Good luck Emily! I did acupuncture for 6 months and found it increased the length of my cycle (a good thing) and reduced my PMS/mood swings. It was very relaxing! I took a break from it due to the cost. I wanted to see where I was baseline without any interventions on our first monitored cycle. I think it makes sense to try acupuncture for the 2nd IUI, can't hurt!

Adoption isn't an option for us either. We will either have our own or life childfree. We are planning on IVF if the IUIs don't work out, but probably not until January. I plan to ask our family for help. I don't feel any shame in that. IVF is not something that you expect you will deal with when you start trying. M


----------



## mnelson815

Belle, I saw you got your IUI done! How did it go?? Did they give you post wash numbers and things?

Also, I have wondered and hopefully you can help since this just happened to you, but if Femara caused the 3 follicles to mature, but then you don't get to use the trigger shot since you surged early, do all 3 still ovulate without it? Or will only one? I just thought that was the point of the trigger was to try to get them all to release, but then people naturally ovulate more than one egg at times (hence fraternal twins), so I just wondered if they let you know any info on that?

So excited to follow your tww this month :)


----------



## BelleNuit

Just wanted to update that I got my crosshairs this AM. Looks like our IUI was well timed. So we should have a decent chance at a bfp. I'm going to try not to focus on it too much. One thing at a time!


----------



## WishnandHopn

Fx for you Belle! I hope the wait passes quickly. 

Cb, any update? AF or BFP?!

Emily, good luck with your ultrasound today. I'm glad you're finding the acupuncture relaxing! I did one session and couldn't relax at all (wished I could get my $70 back!) I get a monthly massage, do fertility self-massage and sometimes guided meditation to help me de-stress.

Melissa, that is a very sweet offer to donate your leftover drugs! Mine are mostly covered by insurance, but if I lived closer to you I'd totally take you up on it! I hope you and your little bean are doing well. 

AF was sneaky but she came this morning. I called in my day 1 and will be doing my 2nd IUI this cycle. I hope they increase my gonal-f dose. I don't feel super optimistic about this working due to DH's low post-wash count, but I am committing to doing 3 before throwing in the towel.


----------



## BelleNuit

Mnelson must have missed your post! The trigger works the same as your LH surge. So a natural LH surge will release all mature eggs. The trigger is more to get precise timing for IUI and for people who won't get an LH surge on their own!

The postwash was 24 million. The IUI itself hurt a ton. I think because I have a tipped cervix that isn't easy to visualize. The catheter fricken hurt and so did the speculum. I got a lot of cramping and bleeding which lasted most of the day. 

I am excited for your second IUI Wishn!


----------



## mrsbertrand

Welcome CB!

Good luck everyone, FX and Baby Dust to all of you on this cycle!

Belle, Accupuncture is next on the list, likely before our last IUI session. Have been told should do it for 3 months prior to IUI to allow the body to sort itself out before trying. 

Wishn, We are on the list, have been called a few times to participate actually but even just the meds can cost from $3000 - $7000 and that just ins't in our budget. We're in Ontario, down in Niagara :)


----------



## emilydee87

Hi all! Just checking in for a quick update. 

Cb, bfp??? We're routing for you!

Belle, how often did u have your acupuncture sessions? It was a bit unclear how often would be needed.

WishN I'm sorry AF showed up :( We all know that feeling, we are with you.

We had our 3rd IUI today and I'm very hopeful. My follicle was 19mm on Saturday, and hubbys numbers were 97million with 92% motility. But mostly I just feel this one is it. I have an acupuncture appt tomorrow. I'll keep y'all posted! Entering the dreaded TWW.



WishnandHopn said:


> Fx for you Belle! I hope the wait passes quickly.
> 
> Cb, any update? AF or BFP?!
> 
> Emily, good luck with your ultrasound today. I'm glad you're finding the acupuncture relaxing! I did one session and couldn't relax at all (wished I could get my $70 back!) I get a monthly massage, do fertility self-massage and sometimes guided meditation to help me de-stress.
> 
> Melissa, that is a very sweet offer to donate your leftover drugs! Mine are mostly covered by insurance, but if I lived closer to you I'd totally take you up on it! I hope you and your little bean are doing well.
> 
> AF was sneaky but she came this morning. I called in my day 1 and will be doing my 2nd IUI this cycle. I hope they increase my gonal-f dose. I don't feel super optimistic about this working due to DH's low post-wash count, but I am committing to doing 3 before throwing in the towel.


----------



## BelleNuit

Good luck Emily! I went once a week for acupuncture, but she said it would be more often during an IUI cycle.

Got progesterone reuslts yesterday. It was 114nmol, which indicates multiple ovulation, which we knew already. 9 dpo today, hoping for the best.


----------



## WishnandHopn

Fx for you Emily! I hope the wait passes quickly. 

Great news about your progesterone Belle! You're into double digit days of the tww now...do you think you'll test? I'm feeling so hopeful for you!

MrsB I totally get it. The meds alone can be crazy expensive if you don't have insurance. 

I started my Gonal-f injections on Saturday. Two more to go before my first ultrasound/blood appointment on Thursday morning. Not feeling much ovary action so far. Grow follies grow!


----------



## BelleNuit

I tested this AM at 10 dpo. Was a big BFN. I'll test again at 12 dpo if there is no spotting. I'm doubting if IUI is going to work for us. I don't think it's fixing our problem, whatever problem that is.


----------



## BelleNuit

Good luck with your follies this round Wishn! I'm rooting for you!


----------



## mrsbertrand

Good luck on your TWW ladies, and on your IUI Wishn!

Belle, I have the same thought myself, which is why we are looking into a naturopathic fertility specialist. Sometimes the clinics don't investigate EVERYTHING. 

Another thing to share, there is an article circulating about how 40% of women who go for the HSG end up pregnant within six months, but only if they do a flush with oil or water, rather than the dye used to check if tubes are open. 

https://www.iflscience.com/health-a...rtility-technique-that-led-to-his-conception/


----------



## BelleNuit

Ya I've heard that, sometimes there can be a bit of debris in the tubes that gets flushed out. I wasn't so lucky.

Good luck with the naturopathic route. I did that at first. My TCM diagnosis was liver qi stagnation with an underlying heat. Which didn't make much sense to me lol


----------



## emilydee87

MrsB and Belle that is so interesting! It makes sense to my non-medical brain. I had the test done with "water soluble dye" so I wonder if that counts? haha. It was very painful so maybe it was pushing some debris.

I'm one week into the TWW. I had some cramping last night at 6 DPO. I took a HPT and it was negative, so the shot is working its way out. Still, I wont be fooled by a false positive again, so I'm waiting until the full 14 days to be sure.

How's everyone else's cycle going?


----------



## BelleNuit

Thats great that your shot has already worked its way out of your system! I hope you get lucky this cycle!

I'm on CD 1 today after a longer than normal LP (likely a result of higher progesterone levels). We are going to do another IUI, same protocol. This time adding in acupuncture as well


----------



## WishnandHopn

Emily, that's great that the trigger is already gone! I hope the second week of your wait flies by (as if that was possible!)

Belle, sorry the witch arrived. CD1 is such a bitch, hope you're getting through it okay today. 

MrsB, I just had my tubes cleared out last month (saline) so I hope there's something to that theory! 

I had my IUI yesterday, a day earlier than I expected since I started to surge on my own on Saturday and they had me do the trigger the same day. The IUI went much better this time: no pain and DH's pre-wash motility was twice as high and his post-wash motile count was 5 million vs 3 million last time. I'm going to check for trigger around 7 dpo, and then really try not to test again until 14 dpo, which is Father's Day. What a lovely surprise that would be to give my DH <3


----------



## emilydee87

Ughhh so sorry Belle. Have a big glass of wine as a consolation prize :thumbup:


----------



## emilydee87

Hey ladies! Did anyone else have a hard time posting the other day? It kept detouring me to a winni the pooh ad... weird.

Anyway I know I faked y'all out last month with a false positive, but it's day 14 and I'm still getting positives!!! This is it! I'm pregnant! PREGNANT! I'm gonna call to go in to the doc on Monday :cloud9::happydance::baby:

The tests have been getting darker since dpt 11, dpo 9. Today is dpt 14.5 dpo 12 and it's darker than yesterday. I can't figure out how to upload a picture. I can't believe it. I really can't. It's been so long. My husband can't believe it either, poor guy.

IUI #3, first month doing acupuncture, and a whole lotta praying!!! (Oh and my husband made me eat a pineapple)


----------



## BelleNuit

Congratulations Emily, looks like 3rd time was a charm for you.


----------



## WishnandHopn

Congrats Emily! That's fabulous news! Haha I've been eating lots of pineapple during my tww too...

I'm 8 dpo, 9 days post trigger and have a super faint 2nd line, which I am assuming is just trigger. I'm not going to test again until Sunday when I'm 14 dpo. Stay away witch!


----------



## mrsbertrand

Praying the witch stays away for you Wishn! 

Congratulations Em! Heres to a happy and healthy pregnancy!!
(this gives me hope in regards to acupuncture :)

FX and :dust: for your IUI cycle Belle!


----------



## emilydee87

Thanks ladies!! Wishn I hope that second line stays for you!! This could be it!

MrsB, I totally think it was the acupuncture! I'm so glad you're doing it.


----------



## mrsbertrand

emilydee87 said:


> Thanks ladies!! Wishn I hope that second line stays for you!! This could be it!
> 
> MrsB, I totally think it was the acupuncture! I'm so glad you're doing it.

Em, How was your appointment on Monday? What are your next steps?


----------



## emilydee87

Hey Mrs.B, they drew blood and came back with 50.8, which I immediately googled. Looks like its good, but not great. Have you been told what a good beta number is? I have another appointment on Friday to confirm my levels are rising properly. I've also decided to keep going with acupuncture for the first trimester, just to make sure whatever it did doesnt get undone :)


----------



## mrsbertrand

No i'm not particularly familiar with beta numbers. I'm rocking cycle day 37 today, and my last cycle was 38 days (compared to the usual 30-34). So I'm not testing until cycle day 39.

Let me know what the doc says today :) :dust:


----------



## WishnandHopn

Fx for you MrsB!

Hope your beta test comes back nice and high Emily! You were just due for AF the day of your first test, right? I think 50 is fine. The number isn't as important as the doubling rate. It should double every 48 hours. 

I had a BFN yesterday at 12 dpo...I will test again tomorrow if AF doesn't show up. I don't think this was our month. We got called for the IVF waiting list so we're doing IVF consent appointment on Wednesday (same day as my beta haha) and will likely start in August/September. So looks like we're moving on to IVF sooner than we thought, and I'm both terrified and excited to get this going!


----------



## WishnandHopn

Oh and Em make sure you tell your acupuncturist you're pregnant...there are probably certain points they would not want to stimulate during pregnancy (because it could stimulate uterus contractions)


----------



## mrsbertrand

Thank you Wishn, Good luck on wednesday! Sorry about your BFN :(

Yay for IVF! Moving forward is such a relief sometimes. :dust:, I'm still holding out hope for your BFP!


----------



## WishnandHopn

Thanks so much MrsB. I really have mixed feelings about it. But moving forward is a good feeling. I couldn't bring myself to test this morning, couldn't bear to see another stark white BFN. One more day to keep hope alive...


----------



## emilydee87

Hi ladies. I'm having a miscarriage. We're devastated. We were less than 5 weeks and I started bleeding yesterday. Blood results came back at 9 on Saturday. Beating myself up with what I did, but trying not to. Also trying to focus on the fact that we did in fact get pregnant, so thats good. Maybe my body is just figuring it out slowly. And I read that women are somehow more fertile after a miscarriage, so I'm trying to look forward. My husband is a rock, and I'm so thankful. I'm at work today because I couldnt bear the thought of doing nothing at home for the third day - trying not to let anybody see me cry. I work with all men, and they dont know how to handle coworkers crying lol. 

I've been doing a lot of reading on miscarriage. The new research says there's no reason to wait to try again. And I found this message board of all these women (like 900 answers) who got pregnant right after. https://www.babycenter.com/400_getting-pregnant-after-miscarriage_885256_931.bc It was very encouraging, so I'm trying to focus on that. I'm not going to do my usual, BFN drink a bunch of wine and coffee thing. I'm going to continue on like I'm pregnant and keep my body ready. For some women it happened the next week. It might be foolish to get my hopes up for a quick turnaround, but its helping me emotionally.

I'm rambling. Thanks for letting me spew.


----------



## mrsbertrand

Em, 

I am so sorry this bean didn't stick, but I think you are handling it well and that thinking about moving forward is a good path to travel. 

As you said, so many women conceive following a miscarriage, and my cousin actually just went through it. I think She miscarried in October/November and conceived in December. She has had a happy healthy pregnancy thus far. 

I am sending you so much baby dust! If you need to chat you can PM me here, I can't imagine being surrounded by an office full of men when dealing with that. 

:dust:


----------



## WishnandHopn

Oh Emily I am so very sorry for your loss. It's such an awful thing to go through. Don't beat yourself up, there's nothing you could have done to cause or prevent this from happening. I had an early loss last summer, it totally broke my heart. My ovulation was delayed by a few days for the next two cycles, but it eventually went back to normal. 

I truly hope you do turn out to be more fertile after miscarriage! Make sure you take the time you need to grieve, take good care of yourself and your DH. He might be hurting more than he lets on. Big hugs.


----------



## BelleNuit

I am so sorry Emily to hear this. My heart breaks for you. A MC is always awful, but seems even worse after infertility treatments


----------



## emilydee87

Mrs. B did you test?? Positive???


----------



## mrsbertrand

emilydee87 said:


> Mrs. B did you test?? Positive???

I tested on Sunday and got a BFN, but it's CD 43 today and still no sign of the witch. I have a doctors appointment on Monday, and might test again Saturday morning. My boobs are super sore, but I'm not trusting any symptom at this point lol. 

How are you doing?


----------



## WishnandHopn

Keeping my Fx for you MrsB. Sore boobs and late AF is a good sign :)


----------



## BelleNuit

I'm rooting for you Mrs B! Any chance you O'd a little later than normal this cycle?


----------



## mrsbertrand

BelleNuit said:


> I'm rooting for you Mrs B! Any chance you O'd a little later than normal this cycle?


Thanks ladies :)

Belle, Last month the witch arrived on CD 39, so anything is possible!


----------



## mrsbertrand

BelleNuit said:


> I'm rooting for you Mrs B! Any chance you O'd a little later than normal this cycle?


Thanks ladies :)

Belle, Last month the witch arrived on CD 39, so anything is possible!


----------



## mrsbertrand

mrsbertrand said:


> BelleNuit said:
> 
> 
> I'm rooting for you Mrs B! Any chance you O'd a little later than normal this cycle?
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies :)
> 
> Belle, Last month the witch arrived on CD 39, so anything is possible!Click to expand...


Just took an FRER digital at CD43. Still BFN. Guess we'll see what the doc says on monday.


----------



## mrsbertrand

Hello Cycle day 1. Maybe next month I'll be 3 weeks late lol.


----------



## WishnandHopn

Ah MrsB really sorry the witch finally showed up. Hope CD1 isn't too miserable for you.


----------



## mrsbertrand

WishnandHopn said:


> Ah MrsB really sorry the witch finally showed up. Hope CD1 isn't too miserable for you.

Thank you Wish, It's been a pretty decent day :) How are you?


----------



## emilydee87

I go in for an ultrasound today. Hopefully it will show a good follicle and we can truly move on to TTC again. Wish me luck!


----------



## mrsbertrand

Good luck Em! :dust:


----------



## emilydee87

Mrs B are you in the TWW? Did you do another IUI?

Where is everyone else in their cycles?

I still cant believe Ovidrel gives you the same chemical as a positive pregnancy test. I mean COME ON! You couldn't find another way to make me ovulate?? I'm currently 12.5 days post trigger (11 DPO). I got a negative yesterday and today its a BIT darker. My husband says he cant see anything. I'm a pro at finding lines lol Anyway its killing me!


----------



## mrsbertrand

emilydee87 said:


> Mrs B are you in the TWW? Did you do another IUI?
> 
> Where is everyone else in their cycles?
> 
> I still cant believe Ovidrel gives you the same chemical as a positive pregnancy test. I mean COME ON! You couldn't find another way to make me ovulate?? I'm currently 12.5 days post trigger (11 DPO). I got a negative yesterday and today its a BIT darker. My husband says he cant see anything. I'm a pro at finding lines lol Anyway its killing me!

Hello darling! No IUI yet, last month my cycle was 44 days. My body likes to mess with me lol. So we'll see if I get it next Tuesday. 

Inhated taking ovidrel, but I also didn't test it out. I would rather not see a false positive lol.


----------



## arcticfox

How are you!!! ?? It's been awhile and totally MIA for months.


----------



## BelleNuit

How is everyone doing? I'm on CD 1 of my last IUI cycle after taking a break in July. As far as I know everything is staying the same (2.5mg femara), but I'm going to ask when i go in for my baseline ultrasound on Tuesday if my dose should be increased or kept the same. Can't hurt to ask.


----------



## mrsbertrand

:dust: 

Baby dust to you belle! Definitely doesn't hurt to ask :)

Hello Arctic! How are you?? I am still on a break, my cycle was super light flow and dark this time around, though it did show up on time!


----------



## emilydee87

Hey Arctic! Hey Belle! Good luck to you both! 

Belle, are you doing acupuncture for this last IUI? I think it really made the difference for me. I have a desk job, and I think blood flow isnt what it should be down there. Also, Im very stressed out over this whole thing.

Arctic, I've never done IVF. If you go in today, when do you find out if it worked?

I'm going in for my IUI this afternoon. This is #5, we had a successful one at #3 ended in miscarriage. Ive decided that emotionally I'm going to stop thinking every month is THE month. It makes for a very high stakes situation where the odds are not in our favor. After the miscarriage, I've told myself it might take until Christmas or something to get another positive. Kind of takes the pressure off and makes Aunt Flow not so cruel... just a theory we'll see how that goes ;)

Update on last month, the Ovidrel shot lasted 14 days in my system :(


----------



## BelleNuit

Ya I did acupuncture on my second IUI, I think it helped. So I'll give it a go this cycle too. 

I'm sorry that ovidrel shot lasted longer than expected. That must have really played with your head. My cycle lasted 29 days last cycle it has NEVER gone that long before. You can imagine all the thoughts going through my head!


----------



## emilydee87

I've decided that for me, infertility is worse than a miscarriage. No I take that back. I'm just still in infertility and the miscarriage has passed - the scab isn't ripped off every month. Infertility is a strange grief. To mourn something that doesnt exist, thats a hard thing to explain and a hard thing to process. To have to hope every month is a cruel joke. This pain feels like it will never end. I'm looking into depression symptoms and treatments. I just read an article that said infertility stress is comparable to cancer patients. Seems about right. I hope everyone is handling this better than me at the moment. <3


----------



## emilydee87

Belle your IUI was cancelled??


----------



## BelleNuit

Hey Emily, that is something that I have thought about a lot. I do feel like I'm grieving my children, who may never exist, and it's something people just don't understand.

Yes my IUI was cancelled because of a large cyst. I think it's screwing with my hormones because I think I'm having an anovulatory cycle on top of it all (been spotting for 5 days now and it's CD 17). I dunno. We didn't try at all this month, so either way I'm just waiting for AF.


----------



## WishnandHopn

Emily, what you said really rings true for me. I'm sorry you're feeling so down. I've have some really dark, hopeless times during my own journey of loss and infertility. Having fertility treatments fail is just salt in the wound. I've found that as time has passed, I've grieved my miscarriage, and a year later I'm mostly ok. I'll never be completely "over it" because I think a small part of my heart will always be broken over the loss of my first pregnancy. The difference with infertility is that it's like a grief that gets deeper and feels more painful and hopeless as time goes one, rather than fading with time. Kind of like what Belle said, it's like grief for losing something you never really had in the first place. You're not alone in feeling like this. I wish none of us had to go through this. What's the next step for you? Will you do another IUI?

Belle, I'm sorry for the cyst and the strange cycle. I hope AF comes for you soon so you can move on!


----------



## mrsbertrand

Ladies, I can relate immensely. Em you described it perfectly. 

For us it's been almost 4 years, and we've kind of let go of trying and switched our focus to other things (each other, my new business) and I am much happier for it. That doesn't mean t doesn't hit me like a punch in the gut sometimes while at family gatherings. But it does get better, with time. xo

:dust:


----------



## Sweetkat

I have to say that even though I have a DD (and my conception stuggles weren't with my first) my attempts to have a second and the three miscarriages and one chemical i have suffered were the worse experience of my life. Everything revolved round TTC for 9 months (and I did get pregnant 3 times only to miscarry). The last one was awful as it was after 10 weeks and I really thought everything would be ok.

I then was too scared to try for 6 months, then had a chemical, then didn't try for a few months. The thought of another miscarriage was too much.

We had a zillion tests and saw countless doctors. Apart from the fact my OH has very high DNA fragmentation no other reason was found other than bad luck.

My lessons are 
- doctors don't know everything
- it can't get any worse so you just have to keep going

Big hugs xxx


----------



## BelleNuit

I think both situations (infertility and recurrent miscarriages) are awful in their own way. Miscarriages cause a lot of acute pain while infertility is that slow ache that just gets worse and worse until suddenly you realize its something serious and it comes to a head.


----------

